# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Faik Konica

## katana

*FAIK KONICA: NUK JAM UNË*

Nga Aurel Plasari

“E di se jam nga ata njerëz që njerëzit nuk i duan,
por jam nga ata për të cilët atyreve u bie në mend.”
P. B. Shelley


Fytyrë dhe maskë

Përse vallë Faik Konica ka mbetur një nga ata personalitete madhorë të mendimit dhe veprimit shqiptar të cilët vijojnë ende të vuajnë “të kuptuarit e reduktuar”?

Autorët kryesorë që kanë transmetuar bazën e të dhënave për figurën e tij përbëjnë një burim dore së parë, si F. S. Noli me Hyrje dhe Faik Konica: Një kryqtar te Shqipëria kopshti shkëmbor i Europës Juglindore, por edhe burime dore së dytë, si Q. Panariti me Parathënie (po aty), P. Kolonja me Si e njoha Faik Konitzën në Faik Konitza 1876-1976 (New York 1976) etj. Për pjesën që i takon personalitetit të tij, kjo bazë është përdorur edhe prej autorëve më në zë që mbi të kanë shkruar: N. Ressuli, H. Kaleshi, L. Starova, A. Karjagdiu, S. Hamiti. Titulli i gjetur i librit të këtij të fundit, Faik Konica: jam unë, ka vetinë të sugjerojë trajtimin e figurës në fjalë edhe në kahun e përkundërt; d.m.th. duke synuar kapërcimin e “të kuptuarit të reduktuar”, i cili do ta vinte në pikëpyetje autenticitetin e figurës ofruar nga Noli-Panariti-Kolonja. Të dhënat e kësaj tresheje, në një rast si ky, do të duheshin shqyrtuar me dyshim, qoftë duke vënë në dukje numrin e mospërputhjeve që godasin syrin edhe midis këtyre transmetuesve të ndryshëm, qoftë duke shtruar mundësinë e një pasqyrimi të shformuar në të dyja kahet: duke ia shëmtuar fytyrën Faikut, ose duke ia zbukuruar atë. 

Faik Konica nuk përfaqëson një personalitet të atij lloji që mund të mbetet në një kulturë vetëm prej një atributi, për shembull prej veprës letrare. Apo prej veprës historike. Këtu zë fill, virtualisht, një “të kuptuar i reduktuar” i tij. Ai mund të mbetet sa prej veprës që ka realizuar, aq edhe prej mënyrës së të jetuarit dhe të të sjellit që ka konceptuar, me fjalë tjetër të asaj që ne sot e quajmë “behaviour”. Me një prerje të rëndë mund të thuhet sot se vepra e Konicës, si e tillë, ka një vlerë relative për kohën tonë, ndërsa mënyra e tij e të jetuarit dhe të sjellit, përkundrazi, nuk është ende vlerësuar sa do të duhej. 

Vlerësimi relativ sa i përket veprës nuk vë në dyshim rolin e pamatë kulturor që ka luajtur, si dhe ndikimin e gjithëmbarshëm që ka ushtruar, në kohën e tij dhe më mbas, Faiku. Çështja është që rezulton e vështirë të pohohet se vepra e tij përbën ndonjë kontribut me rrezatim jashtë të zakonshmes për kohën tonë. Ngjan i vërtetë konstatimi se, duke u marrë me shumë punë dhe duke i vënë vetes shumë barrë mbi shpinë, Konica as që pati kohën t’ia ngejë vetes “monumentin” nëpërmjet veprës. Veç kësaj, ai nuk u ndal te një specialitet i vetëm, por parapëlqeu të ishte njeri kulture me aspirata ndaj universalitetit. Ndonëse qysh në kolegj e quanin “filozof”, së paku letërsia dhe historia i interesonin në të njëjtën masë, por jo më pak i interesonin gjuhësia, filologjia, muzika, politika, antropologjia kulturore, arkeologjia etj. Madje pyetja mund të shtrohej se çfarë specialiteti mendonte vetë Konica se kishte.

Të bënte ndokush një orvatje për të restauruar mendimin në përgjithësi të Konicës, ka gjasa që të zhgënjehej. (Mund t’i ndodhë, për shembull, ndokujt që mendon të punonjë një tezë mbi mendimin e tij.) Do të duhej pranuar që, nëse kemi vepra të Konicës, qofshin këto edhe të një vlere të lartë kulturore, si Doktor Gjilpëra kërkon rrënjat e dramës së Mamurrasit, Pesë përralla nga Zullulandi apo esenë postume Shqipëria kopshti shkëmbor i Europës Juglindore, nuk mund të thuhet se cilën pikërisht ka Konica vepër. Fakti ekscentrik që të gjitha punimet e tij me synime të mëdha kanë mbetur ose janë lënë të pambaruara vetëm sa ua shton atyre relativitetin në vlera. Edhe nëpërmjet kësaj rruge përjashtuese mund të dilet në përfundimin se një vepër e njëmendët arti dhe kulture njëherësh, që Konica i ka dhuruar trashëgimisë së kombit të tij, është vetë personaliteti i tij jashtë të zakonshmes. 

Mund të thuhet që për ta vlerësuar këtë instancë neve na mungojnë vetitë përkapëse. Ka mundësi që këto veti të lidhen me faktin që njeriut modern, në kuptimin etik, nuk i intereson përkryerja e jetës vetjake, aq më pak e jetës së të tjerëve; madje i duket sikur masa e një jete njerëzore është mjaft e vogël për “parathëniet” që njeriu sot jeton. Njeriu modern nuk e ndien veten përgjegjës si individ, as për mirë as për keq. Të kujdesesh për përkryerjen e jetës vetjake sot nuk është në modë, është diçka e kapërcyer, e tejkaluar. Është një virtyt i kohëve idilike të shoqërisë. Por edhe këtu mund të gabohemi. Ka gjasa që, pikërisht ngase duam të tejkalojmë stadin e jetës individuale, na duhet të kujdesemi për jetën tonë më shumë se më parë. Dikur, ndoshta, kishim kohë ta shtynim këtë punë, ta bënim përkryerjen tonë një problem të jetës mbarë. Sot, pikërisht ngase duam t’i shërbejmë një ideali tjetër që nuk është jeta individuale, duhet të nxitojmë për ta përkryer veten. Në këtë raport të dhënies e marrjes me veten - për t’i krijuar vetes personalitetin një cope – modeli i Konicës hyn ende në punë. D.m.th. është aktual. 

I vjetër qysh në të ri

T’i quajmë gjërat me emrin e tyre: a nuk ka Faiku qysh në të ri, qysh kur mëson në Gjimnazin grek të Konicës, në kolegjën e Shën Ksavierit në Shkodër, apo në Liceun perandorak të Gallatës, a nuk ka diç prej njeriu të pahonepsshëm? Me shokët e klasës e ka të vështirë të merret vesh. Mësuesit e vlerësojnë, por shumë pak e duan. Qysh në këtë moshë është një çunak nursëz, mezi jep e merr me ata që ka përreth dhe, për më shumë, është edhe nxënës i shkëlqyer! E habitshme do të ishte të mos e ndiqte antipatia. Kur kolektivisht bëjnë ekskursion në Izmir, në vend që të pijë duhan tinës ose të kthejë ndonjë gotë birrë, sikurse bëjnë “të tjerët”, ai shëtit i vetmuar duke lexuar Rousseau-in. Qysh në këtë periudhë jeta e tij e brendshme nuk duhet të jetë pa dramatizëm. Mbetet në mend prej tij shembulli i të riut që çohet përditë rreth orës gjashtë, mbasi ka punuar deri afër mesnatës, i cili nuk përgatitet vetëm për “shkollën”, por punon për “veten”, duke studiuar me të njëjtin seriozitet vizatimin dhe flautin, algjebrën dhe logjikën, sikurse mëson frëngjishten dhe sanskritishten.

Në kohën e sotme ekziston një model çunaku në vogë: inteligjent dhe skeptik, i shkëlqyeshëm dhe dembel. Mirëpo, edhe në ka diçka të mirë te një çunak i tillë, edhe ai do të duhej të turbullohej, të tronditej kur t’i nxirrnin përpara rininë e Konicës si një leksion. Autori i këtyre radhëve e pranon pa mëdyshje se do të kishte qenë sot njeri më i përgatitur sikur dikush, në kohën kur ai ishte nxënës, t’i kishte nxjerrë përpara shembullin e një çunakërie si ajo e Konicës. Një çunakëri, si dhe një rini e tillë, nuk kanë vlera vetëm “në vetvete”, d.m.th. vetëm për të shpjeguar zanafillën një personaliteti të ardhshëm, por për të kuptuar të gjithë “modelin”. Sepse Faiku ynë ka për të mbetur gjithnjë po ai, deri në pleqëri të thellë. Prej çunakërisë do t’i mbeten atij do “huqe” që te njeriu i pjekur mund të befasojnë, në mos edhe të zhgënjejnë. 

Është, pikësëpari, ajo ndjenjë pakënaqësie të theksuar ndaj (gati) të gjithëve dhe (gati) gjithçkaje rreth vetes. Një pakënaqësi që Konicën ka për ta shoqëruar gjatë krejt jetës së vet, duke u shndërruar shpesh deri në përçmim. (Në lerën e detraktimit të figurës së një bashkëkohësi të tij, mjeti stilistik më i shpeshtë me të cilin Konica i drejtohet është forma interjektive: “Të meprizoj! Të meprizoj!”) Vjen mandej ndjenja e veçimit, për të cilën ai, një ditë prej ditësh, lypset ta ketë kuptuar se nuk ia kanë fajin vetëm “të tjerët”. (Në nivelin letrar do të thuhej se ai, ashtu si Flaubert-i, qenkësh pakëz Zonjë Bovary.) E lidhur me këto dy ndjenja duhet të jetë edhe njëfarë erandjeje mbas një ore lumturie, një gjësend të cilin as vetë nuk e çanëson dot, por për të cilin ai është i gatshëm të braktisë shumëçka. Për këtë ndjenjë të fundit, duke mos e ditur saktësisht ç’përmbajtje ka, ai nuk gjen dot emër. Por ajo, megjithëkëtë, e ndjek këmba-këmbës. 

Çfarë do ai, fundja më në fund? Një dashuri të madhe? Një miqësi ideale? Një mirëkuptim të përkryer? Dhe këto qenkëshin fitoret më të mëdha në jetë? A nuk përfaqësojnë edhe këto diçka nga mediokriteti i përhershëm njerëzor?

Midis dy palësh

Faik Konicës i bie të jetë në kulturën shqiptare personaliteti që ka qëndruar kohën më të gjatë mes dy palësh: akuzatorëve dhe avokatëve mbrojtës. Për ta ilustruar këtë hipostazë, mund të zgjidheshin për t’u vendosur përkundrejt njëri-tjetrit Dh. S. Shuteriqi si përfaqësues par excellence i akuzatorëve (Literatura jonë, 6 - 7/1948) dhe N. Ressuli si përfaqësues po aq i shquar i avokatëve mbrojtës (Faik Konitza 1876-1976). 

Shkruante studiuesi nga Shqipëria socialiste: “Faik Konica ishte vegël e politikës imperialiste t’Austrisë në vendin tonë, agjent i kësaj politike”; ia kthente tjetri nga ShBA: “Faiku filoaustriak! Po kush nuk e hiqte veten nga fundi i shekullit XIX dhe nga fillimi i shek. XX se kinse ishte “filo” i ndonjë Pushteti të Madh që shfaqte interesim politik për Shqipërinë?” Dhe, mbasi rendiste argumentet se përse në periudhën në fjalë Austro-Hungaria ishte me të vërtetë mbrojtësja e Shqipërisë dhe e shqiptarëve, shtonte edhe: “As nuk duhet të mendojmë se Faiku e pranonte politikën austriake në Shqipëri me sy mbyllur: aspak! S’ishte aso burri Faiku që t’ia mbyllje gojën ose t’ia lidhje gjuhën! E provon fakti se ai edhe u përzu nga toka e Perandorisë pse kishte kritikuar veprimtarinë e austriakëve në Shqipëri gjatë luftës”. 

Shkruante Shuteriqi: “Urrejtja për Naimin zjente në zemrën e tij të zezë dhe këtë urrejtje ai e mbështillte në fjalët lajkatare që mbanin më se një gjëmp të helmatisur kur i binte të fliste mbi Naimin tek Albania e tij...”; sqaronte Ressuli: “Për Faikun, i rritur në Francë ku në fund të shekullit të kaluar ndriçonin yjet e një Verlain-i, të një Baudelaire-i, të një Rimbaud-i, ç’mund të ishin vargjet e Naimit veçse “vjersha për dervishë”?”; Ressuli nuk druante të shënonte në parantezë: “S’ka dyshim se me Naimin Faiku e teproi... ”; porse shtonte edhe “Megjithatë, që Faiku ua preu hovin sa e sa kalemxhinjve, ky është një fakt i pamohueshëm”. 

“Shok i Fishtës dhe i shokëve të këtij, Faiku nuk mund t'i printe lëvizjes patriotike të Rilindjes dhe as letërsisë sonë përparimtare të kohës. Ai ishte dhe mbeti tërë jetën eksponent i politikës dhe i letërsisë antinacionale shqiptare", shkruante Shuteriqi; sqaronte Ressuli: “Faiku, njeri me kulturë krejt perëndimore, nuk e ndien veten të lidhur me Orientin; ishte fare e natyshme, prandaj, që ai të ndiqte një rrugë tjetër nga ajo e Naimit si në lëmin e kulturës, si në lëmin e politikës”. 

Shuteriqi: “Shkrimet e klerit katolik do t'i mbushin ahere faqet e Albanias dhe do të vazhdojnë gjersa të ketë jetë revista, gjer më 1909"; Ressuli: “Rreth Faikun në Albania u mblodhën të rinjtë më të mirë të asaj kohe, si L. Gurakuqi, Gj. Fishta, Çajupi, Noli, F. Shiroka, H. Mosi, Asdreni dhe plot të tjerë të njohur dhe të panjohur”. 

Shuteriqi: “F. Konica nuk do të dinte si të gjejë lëvdata më vonë për poezinë epike të shokut të tij Gjergj Fishtës, dhe nuk do të merrte mundimin të bënte hesape se në sa vargje mund të reduktohet Lahuta e Malcisë për të qenë më e tërheqëshme dhe më e shëndoshë, të paktën artistikisht”; Ressuli: “Aty [tek Albania] u zhvillua edhe më shpirti demokratik, aty lindi kritika letrare, aty lindi proza artistike”. 

Shuteriqi: “...me një cinizëm të rrallë denigruesi që e karakterizonte atë...”; Ressuli: “... tip gjaknxehtë, rebel, i rritur në një Francë demo-liberale ku nuk pati kurrë fre gjuha e ku plasën e u rrahën luftat më të rrepta fletorare në lule të djalërisë së tij, si kaq shkrimtarë të huaj, ai ndien nevojën të ngrihet kundër disa sistemeve e metodave të bëra të zakonshme ndër ata pak shqiptarë që merreshin atëhere me shkrime”. 

Shuteriqi: “Faiku qe Faiku dhe nuk la gjë pa bërë [...] Faik Konica mbeti një varrmihës i pakorrigjueshëm [...] Ai ndenji dit’ e natë me kazmë në dorë kundër popullit”; Ressuli: “Nga atdheu i Voltaire-it ai trashëgoi edhe një cilësi tjetër në prozë: humorin, rreptësinë e mprehtësinë e ironisë e të sarkazmit, esprit-un. Shumica e shkrimeve të tij janë një shembull i pavdekur i këtij esprit-u të paarrirë kurrëmë prej ndonjë shkrimtari tjetër në prozë. Në çdo luftë që ai rrahu, doli gjithnjë triumfonjës vetëm për hir të këtij esprit-u. Ai i përkuli, i shpartalloi, i asgjësoi armiqtë vetëm e vetëm me armën me të rrezikshme që natyra i fali, me ironinë, me sarkazmin, me talljen e përbuzjen”

Shuteriqi: “F. Konica inauguronte sulmin kundër çdo gjëje përparimtare në letërsinë tonë”; Ressuli: “Ai qe, pra, me të vërtetë një nisjator dhe reformator i kulturës sonë, që zhvillohet në pjesën e dytë të Rilindjes dhe një “oksidentalizues” i kësaj kulture”. 

Dhe, kështu radhazi, debati mes akuzatorëve dhe avokatëve mbrojtës ka ardhur deri në ditët tona gati i papërfunduar. 

“Seancë kryqëzimi”

Ta themi tani që këtë “të kuptuar të reduktuar” Faik Konica e ka vuajtur qysh në gjallje. Madje asihere, ka gjasë, në mënyrë edhe më kontroverse. Si e thotë Ressuli, gjithnjë pati ekzistuar një “humnerë e thellë” midis tij dhe turmës së shkrimtarëve dhe gazetarëve të tjerë që Faiku i quante “poturakë”. Kjo turmë ishte e para që e luftoi, mbasi ishte e ndërgjegjshme për këtë “humnerë” që e ndante prej tij. I dyti që e luftoi qe, në mënyrë të hapur, një zhgan politikanësh, kryesisht nëpunës të lartë të fomuar nëpër shkollat turke. Sado që mund të punonin edhe ata “për Shqipërinë”, nuk i shpëtonin dot ndikimit ballkanik-oriental, një nga trashëgimitë që më së shumti i rëndonte kombit shqiptar edhe mbas fitimit të pavarësisë. Tejmase të vështirë e kishte ky zhgan politikanësh të kuptonte parimet e kulturës europiane me të cilën Faiku qe mbruar, mendësinë liberale që tek ai ishte përftuar, frymën demokratike me të cilën ai ishte formuar, madje edhe mënyrën e jetesës së tij “oksidentale”.

Për të dhënë një shembull gërthitës, nga Bisedimet e Këshillit Kombëtar po nxjerr pak faqe prej debatit të gjatë të zhvilluar në Legjislaturën e parë të atij Këshilli në mbledhjen nr. 67 të vitit 1922, e cila mund të titullohet edhe “seancë kryqëzimi” për Faik Konicën. Pretencën në këtë rast e shqiptonte një anëtar i kabinetit qeveritar, Mehdi Frashëri: 

“Z. Mehdi FRASHËRI: Vatra, kur ka qenë kryesuar prej njerëzve më pak të dijshëm, por patriotë, i ka bërë shërbime atdheut, dhe qeveria e z. Iljas Vrioni e pati njohur si një person juridik duke i pranuar deputetin e saj. Për fat të keq, qëkurse ka ardhë në krye të Vatrës një faqezi i quajtur Faik Shishko, dijtë o pa dijtë ajo është transformuar në një grup vagabondësh dhe veprat e tyre arrijnë shkallën e trathëtisë. Jashta Amerikës, në Greqi, Itali, Jugosllavi e gjetkë kanë të bëjnë me ca njerëz që janë spiunët e të huajve dhe që përpiqen të diskreditojnë popullin shqiptar, shtetin shqiptar edhe gjithë qeveritë që kanë ardhë që në Kongres të Lushnjës e tëhu.

Delegati i Vatrës në Romë, Faik Konica, kur u formua kabineti i Sulejman Delvinës dhe kur ndodhej Shqipëria në rrezik të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, për me diskredituar qeverinë e atëhershme shkruante për Sulejman Benë se është i turqve edhe që ka vrarë armenët. Më një kohë kur gjithë bota e qytetëruar ka pasë mëshirë e simpati për armenët, edhe kur qeveria shqiptare kishte nevojë të prezantohesh si një qeveri nacionale dhe indipendente, Faiku e prezantonte kësisoj. Kjo ishte një çpifje, se Sulejman Delvina ishte një sekretar i Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Turqisë dhe materialisht nuk është e mundur që një sekretar të ketë atë fuqi sa të bëjë masakrën e armenëvet. Kjo çpifje nuk quhet personale, se Sulejman Beu akuzohej dhe diskreditohej si Kryetar i qeverisë shqiptare më një kohë kur kishim nevojë për simpatinë e gjithë botës.

Kur Ani Rustemi vrau Esadin në Paris edhe mund të themi se shpëtoi Shqipërinë, Faik Konica, në një intervistë të gjatë që ka bamë në gazetën Popolo Romano, e ka karakterizuar Avni Rustenin si një “katil ordiner” dhe qeverinë shqiptare si “mandatori degli assassini”, d.m.th. dërguesit e katilavet. Ky njeri nuk mjaftojti me këto, por vete mbledh studentët e Romës dhe u thotë që jakëni t’ju shpie në Ambasadën Franceze dhe thuajini ambasadorit të Francës që Avni Rustemin e ka çuar qeveria shqiptare për të vrarë Esadin, me qëllim që të provokojë armiqësinë e Francës kundër Shqipërisë.

Kur ngjau lufta e Vlorës, lufta ma e ndershme dhe ma e naltë që kanë ba shqiptarët që më 1912 e tëhu, ay kërkonte ta dëftonte si një “brigandage”, edhe në artikujt që ka shkruar në gazetën italiane përdor tekstualisht këto fjalë: “deploro la cecità e l’assurdità degli albanesi”, që shqip don me thënë “më vjen keq për verbërinë dhe budallallëkun e shqiptarëvet”. Faiku shkoi një ditë pranë z. Tefik Mborja dhe i propozoi që të dalin në Sarandë, të kandisin vlonjatët që të heqin dorë nga lufta e të rrëzojnë qeverinë, edhe ay vetë të bëhej Kryetar dhe Tefik Mborja prefekt në Vlorë. Tefik Mborja ia refuzoi kategorikisht. Kur gazetarët e huaj trimërinë e vlonjatëvet e përgjisnin me heroizmën klasike të vjetër, delegati i Vatrës Faik Konica bënte këto intriga të dobëta. Tefik Mborja është nëpunës i qeverisë edhe kjo mundet ta pyesë. Gjithë këto vepra të delegatit të Vatrës cirkonstancat i cilësojnë si trathëti antipatriotike. 

Veprimet e Faikut vazhduan në këtë mënyrë: për Iljas Vrionë thoshte se e shet Shqipërinë për një kadah raki. Në gazetën italiane Eco, me firmën e tij, botonte një artikull ku thoshte se “influenca e jevgjitëvet në qeverinë shqiptare është kaq e madhe sa një jevgjit do t’emnohet Ministër i Shqipërisë pranë qeverisë italiane”. Kur një popull ndodhet nën influencën e jevgjitëvet, do me thënë se ay popull është m’i poshtër nga jevgjitët. Të gjitha shkresat e tija si Kryetar i Vatrës vazhdojnë në këtë mënyrë. Pas shkresavet të Faikut, të gjithë qeveritarët që kanë ardhur deri sot, kush është katil, kush spiun, kush hajdut, kush sodomit (d.m.th. kullumbara). N’artikullin e fundit gjithë qeverinë shqiptare e karakterizonte si qeveri sodomite.

Qeveritë shqiptare që kanë ardhur në fuqi, le që s’kanë pasë asnjë marrëdhënie me Mustafa Qemalin, por për të mos lënë vend as në një dyshim, kanë vajtur kaq larg sa kanë përzënë shqiptarët që kanë ardhur nga Turqia. Por interesat e Greqisë e donin që ta dëftonin qeverinë shqiptare si një bashkëpunuese të Mustafa Qemalit edhe një i quajtur Leonidha Naçi, që ka qenë dhe është spiun i grekëvet, dhe që rri në Athinë, herë pas here i shkruante Diellit se qeveria shqiptare bashkëpunon me Mustafa Qemalin. Tue qenë qetësi e plotë në Shqipëri, në dy muaj një herë gazetat e trathëtorëvet e spiunëvet të shtetevet të huaj që dëshirojnë të diskreditojnë qeveritë shqiptare po me gojën e shqiptarëvet të vet, në dy muaj një herë çpifin një revolucion në Shqipëri edhe kryesia e Vatrës me letra të mbëdha i boton këto lajme tue dhënë shpjegime edhe tue rrëzue përgënjeshtrimet e qeverisë. Këto bëhen në emrin e një shoqërie së cilës qeveria i ka njohur personalitetin juridik. Vjet kur Imzot F. Noli ndodhej si delegat në Lidhjen e Kombevet, delegati i Greqisë Kazaxhiu, në memorandumet që paraqiste në Lidhjen e Kombevet argumentet i merrte nga botimet çpifarake të Diellit.

Gjithë këto ngjarje në pikëpamjen ligjore formojnë një krim. Guximtari i tyre është Kryetari i Vatrës dhe ata q’i ndihmojnë ligjërisht quhen komplisë, bashkëveprues. Na jemi njerëzit e ligjit dhe e ftojmë qeverinë të marrë masat e duhura dhe gjyqsore kundër këtyre trathëtorëve. Është gjë e turpshme që njerëz si Faik Konica t’ushqehen, të ndihmohen dhe t’enkuragjohen nga djersa e punëtorëvet shqiptarë për me trathëtue atdhenë, për me diskreditue popullin dhe shtetin shqiptar. Qeveria ka detyrë që të shpëtojë vatranët nga kjo njollë tue lajmëruar degët e Vatrës që, po nuk i dhanë shkelmin Faikut në një afat të caktuar, në ndjekjet gjyqësore që do të bëhen janë për t’u quajtur edhe ata si komplisë. Lutem, pra, z. Kryetar që të pyetet z. deputet i Vatrës të na thotë këtu se a i aprovon veprimet e Kryetarit të Vatrës apo i desaprovon”. 

“Imzot F. NOLI: Z. Kryetar! Nga fjalët e të ndershmit deputet t’Elbasanit z. Mehdi Frashëri merret vesh sikur Parlamenti u bë gjykatore për të dënuar Faik Konicën. Parlamenti, para se të adaptonjë këtë pikëpamje, duhet të marrë tri gjëra parasysh.

E para: A është kompetent Parlamenti për të gjykuar Faikun? Thom vetëm Faikun, se ay emër është aq i njohur midis nesh e popullit sa të dihet për cilin bëhet fjalë. Nga pikëpamja legale Parlamenti nuk është gjykatore; sa për pikëpamjen morale, dyke marrë parasysh që Faiku ka kritikuar ashpër guvernën dhe partinë e shumicës, gjykimi juaj do t’ishte një parodi e drejtësisë, se do të ishit edhe akuzatorë edhe gjykatës, edhe davaxhinj edhe kadinj. Këtë e dini fort mirë që s’e merr kalemi dhe, nga ana ime, nuk dëshironj që Parlamenti ynë të bëhet qesharak pa punë. Dhe, dyke mos qënë kjo gjykatore as kompetente, as e paanëshme, nuk e shoh nevojën të përgjigjem si ndonjë i akuzuar në istintakun e deputetit t’Elbasanit.

E dyta: Faiku është Kryetar i Vatrës, i zgjedhur lirisht prej anëtarëve të saj, nuk është sulltan i Vatrës. Dyke dënuar, pra, Faikun kemi për të dënuar edhe Vatrën dhe anëtarët e saj që e kanë zgjedhur për Kryetar. Edhe e dini që të gjithë sa shërbime të çmuara i ka bërë çështjes Vatra. Nuk do t’jua numëronj të gjitha. Arrin t’ju kujtonj vetëm dy: Pas dështimit të Venizelosit, vetë Vatra ia ndryshoi faqen Toskërisë dyke i futur shqiptarët orthodhoksë në vathën patriotike. Guverna e jonë mezi mblodhi me pahir një hua të mbrendshme prej 100.000 fr. ar më 1922, pasi u zgjidh çështja e kufirit, kur Vatra me një fjalë të vetme i mblodhi guvernës një hua prej një miliuni fr. ar më 1920, kur puna e Shqipërisë ishte edhé në rrezik.

E treta: Cili është Faiku, që gatiteni të dënoni? Deputeti i Elbasanit ju tha që kombi i detyron Ismail Qemalit një monument. Jemi fare me një mëndje, por unë shtonj që kombi i detyron Faikut një monument edhe ca më tepër. Ismail Qemalit për një vepër, për një gjest, për ngritjen e Flamurit në Vlorë; Faikut për disa vepra, për disa gjeste që i kanë kushtuar tërë jetën. Faiku është kryelëronjësi i gjuhës sonë, është zbulonjësi i Flamurit tonë të harruar, të atij Flamuri që e ngriti Ismail Qemali në Vlorë, është kryekalorësi i lirisë dhe independencës kombëtare, edhe ne të gjithë s’jemi veçse dishepujt e tij. Historia e paanshme s’mund ta mohonjë se ai i ka falur çështjes tërë rininë dhe tërë mëndjen këtu e njëzet e shtatë vjet me radhë pa reshtur. Dhe ku e gjeti Faiku inspiratën për këtë luftë të gjatë e të rëndë me shpresë kundër shpresës, kur Shqipërinë s’e deshnin shqiptarët vetë dhe ca më pak të huajtë? Ku gjetkë veç në shpirtin e tij ku mbretëronte si një perëndi ideali stoik i detyrës, ku gjetkë veç në temperamentin e tij prej idealisti t’ashpër e të fortë që refuzon të bënjë kompormise me njerëzit e ditës dhe me faktet e pamëshirta? Faiku ka patur dhe ka atë fuqi prej shpirti që e përshkruan aq bukur Shakespeare-i në tragjedinë e Jul Qesarit:
Me atë, o Perëndi, e bën të dobtin luan!
Me atë, o Perëndi, po i dërrmon tiranët!
Se as kull’ e gurtë, as mure prej bakëri,
As burgu i errët, as vargonj prej hekuri
Nuk e përmbajnë dot fuqinë e shpirtit!
Dhe është e tepërt t’ju them që, po të mos kishim patur burra idealistë si Faiku, Shqipëria nuk do të ishte e lirë sot. (Këmbëtrokitje prej disa deputetëve.) Për fat të mirë historia nuk shkruhet me këmbëtrokitje, por me punë, dhe Faiku ka punuar më tepër dhe më përpara se të gjithë ne. Ka punuar... ndërsa ndodhet sot në prak të pleqërisë, dhe ndofta është fati i shkruar i tij ta ngrysë jetën në syrgjyn, jetë sakrifice dhe shërbimi, pa tjetër shpërblim veç sharjeve nga ata që përfituan prej mundimeve të tij. Sot është her’ e parë që përmëndet emr’ i tij në Parlament të Shqipërisë së lirë, dhe ironia është që përmëndet për gjykim e dënim. Faiku, dekani i veteranëve të çështjes kombëtare! Ndofta bukuria tragjike e sakrificës së Faikut e kërkon këtë dënim si kurorën prej gjëmbash dhe uthullën e Krishtit”. 

Turqia mbrapa dhe përpara 

Por ana, në dukje, më kontroversiale e Faik Konicës shfaqet në qëndrimin e tij sa përket zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare në rrethanat e tërheqjes përfundimtare të Perandorisë osmane nga Europa. Në këto rrethana, me mendimet dhe veprimet e tij, ai u bë njëri nga ideuesit e shtetit shqiptar. Politikisht Faiku nuk i pranonte më lidhjet me Turqinë, si i propozonin shumë nga rilindësit paraardhës nisur, nga njëra anë, prej dyshimit se kushedi sa do të zgjaste ende Perandoria osmane në Europë dhe, nga ana tjetër, prej frikës nga rreziku që paraqisnin fqinjët për një shetet të mundshëm shqiptar. 

Duke qenë qytetar i mirëfilltë i Europës, ai kishte mundësi ta shihte më të afërt shembjen e Perandorisë dhe gjithashtu më pranë instituimin e një shteti shqiptar. Kështu u bë ndër të parët që e kuptoi se instituimi i një shteti të tillë do të varej mjaft nga qëndrimi i pjesës muslimane të popullsisë, jo vetëm ngase ajo përbënte në Shqipërinë gjeografike një shumicë, por edhe sepse ishte pikësëpari ajo që duhej të ndahej nga ideologjia osmane dhe të reshtte së identifikuari veten me turqit gjithënjë simbas parimit “të krishterët janë që janë kundër turqve”. Në revistën e tij Albania që dilte në Bruksel, nën syzën “Rreziku i afërm i shqiptarëve muhamedanë”, qysh më 1909 i formulonte këto ide në shkrimin me titull Një lajmërim i shkurtër muhamedanëve. Duke i paralajmëruar ata për krijimin e mundshëm të një shteti shqiptar, me një frymë të hapur civile u bënte thirrje bashkatdhetarëve të tij t’i paraqiteshin Europës si një komb i njësuar. Me stilin e vet të prerë, i përmblidhte kështu porositë: “1) Osmanllinjtë në pakë vjet do të dëbohen nga Evropa; 2) Shqipëria, e pabashkuar dhe e paqytetëruar, e mbetur nga faji i saj pa miq të fortë përjashta, do të ndahet; 3) Shqiptarët muhamedanë do të dëbohen duke humbur mallin dhe kamjen; 4) Osmanllinjtë nuk do t’i qasin n’Anadoll shqiptarët e dëbuar; 5) Në mos idealismi, të paktën buka dhe detyra që kini te fëmija juaj ju shtrëngon të bëni nga dy gjëra njërën: a të ktheheni te feja e stërgjyshërve t’uaj, a të mbeteni muhamedanë, por duke u lidhur me aqe vërtetësi dhe zemrë me të krishterët nga gjaku juaj, sa t’i jepni kombit t’uaj një karakter gjysmë të krishterë” (Albania, XII, London 1909). 

Ky qëndrim i tiji sa përket modelin e shtetit shqiptar në instituim e sipër qe pasqyruar edhe në mesazhin që më 4 dhjetor 1912 ai i dërgonte Kuvendit të Vlorës në emër të federatës Vatra: “Federata Panshqiptare e Amerikës Vatra dërgon përgëzime të nxehta për inauguracionin i cili do të mbahet mend. I lutet Asemblesë Kombëtare me mos e pranue kandidaturën e një princi muhamedan. Mos e bani Shqipniën nji shtet oriental si Khiva, Buharaja, Afganistani, Tunisia e të tjera. Kini për ideal nji Shqipnië europiane si Norvegjia, Danimarka, Holanda, Belgjika. Ja përse ne preferojmë nji princ nga familje mbretnore europiane i cili të sjellë tradita oksidentale. I ndënshkruemi u lutet veçanisht deputatvet muhamedanë qi ta tregojnë patriotismën e tyne tyke sgjedhë një princ të krishtenë. Me bamë ndryshe do t’ishte si me bamë nji faj qi s’do të ndreqet ma”. ” (Nosi: Dokumente, nr. 12, 1924, 371-372).

Duket mbaskësaj e pagjasshme që, më 1915-1916, pikërisht ky Faik të vejevijë nëpër qytetet e Austro-Hungarisë në krye të një komploti politik që nuk ka synim tjetër veçse kthimin e Shqipërisë në lidhjet me Turqinë nëpërmjet vendosjes në krye të shtetit shqiptar të një “princi turk”, “princi musliman”. Si organizator i aftë, ai ia ka dalë të mbledhë pikërisht në Vjenë figura më shumë ose më pak të njohura të përfshira në politikën shqiptare të kohës, si Nuzhet bej Vrioni, Dervish Hima, Imamzade Rexhep Efendia, një Xhelal bej etj. Së toku me ta ka formuar aty një “komitet nismëtar”, veprimet e të cilit përshkruhen përimtisht në një letër “konfidenciale” që Konica ia dërgon, me sa kuptohet, Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Turqisë, funksionar i lartë me të cilin duket të ketë njohje të afërt: “Mon cher bey...”, e fillon ai letrën për të. Kundërshtarë të këtij “komiteti nismëtar” janë aty në Vjenë, simbas Konicës, Surja bej Vlora, për të cilin shkruan se “ka parapëlqyer të lehë me katolikët” dhe disa pak të tjerë. Edhe princi Wied ndodhet aty në Vjenë, i rrethuar nga “partizanë të tij katolikë dhe ortodoksë”, sikundër i raporton Faiku funksionarit të lartë turk, ndërkohë që Surja bej Vlorën e quan “agjent i tij” (i Wied-it).

“Komiteti nismëtar” i Konicës ka marrë masa për të organizuar edhe në Shqipëri propagandën pro “princit turk”, sidomos nëpërmjet shqiptarëve të pasur që jetojnë dhe tregtojnë në qytetet e Austro-Hungarisë. “Njëri prej këtyre njerëzve të mirë – i tregon Faiku funksionarit të lartë turk - u gëzua aq shumë kur i dhashë shpresën që, me ndihmën e Zotit dhe po qe se ne lëvizim, do ta kemi një princ turk, sa që më puthi dorën me lot në sy”. Po në këtë letër, ai gjen rastin që, mes të tjerash, t’i kujtojë funksionarit të lartë turk se “ne [shqiptarët] jemi të bashkuar me turqit nëpërmjet lidhjesh fetare, ngase kemi një kryetar feje të përbashkët, por edhe nëpërmjet marrëdhëniesh familjare si rrjedhojë e martesave të vijueshme mes nesh prej pesëqind vjetësh dhe, pra, është e natyrshme që ne t’i hedhim sytë nga Stambolli”. 

Ngjajnë terma të pabesueshëm për penën e Faikut. Të Faikut që, qysh në fillimet e përfshirjes së tij në propagandën për një shtet shqiptar, kishte refuzuar prerazi çdo lidhje të mëtejme me “kërmën”, si e quante ai Turqinë, duke përdorur madje ndaj turqve dhe filoturqve detraktime dhe sharje pa fund: “bajga”, “plehra”, “gëlbaza” etj.; të atij Faiku që, me të gjitha energjitë e veta, kishte himnizuar deri asodite lidhjet e shqiptarëve me Perëndimin duke ngulmuar t’u ofronte atyre një model të prerë perëndimor për shtetin e ri; të atij Faiku “idealist” dhe “stoik”, “që refuzon të bënjë kompromise me njerëzit e ditës dhe me faktet e pamëshirta”. Letra, gjithsesi, është shkruar prej dorës së tij, në frëngjishte të kulluar, nënshkruar “Faik Konitza” me dy alfabete, latin dhe osman, nga hoteli Frauenhaf (4 Josefsplatz) në Baden pranë Vjenës. Ajo mban edhe nënshënimin e sigurisë: “Nota bene: Numri i faqeve të letrës 8. Edhe 23 faqe të shtypura në hungarishte. Zarfi mban 5 vula, me shkronjat fillestare F. K., në dyllë të kuq”. 

Logjika e dy qëndrimeve/ dy qëllimeve

Në kohën kur jetonte dhe punonte Faik Konica zinte fill në kulturën shqiptare një brez i ri i inteligjencies, ndoshta brezi i saj më i rëndësishëm mbas atij të përfshirë drejtpërsëdrejti në lëvizjen e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Doemos që ky brez, si i ri, tanimë kishte për të thënë diçka të vetën, të ndryshme prej asaj të paraardhësve. Në mënyrë të vetvetishme ai do të kërkonte edhe të sfidonte atë çfarë tanimë ishte thënë. Mirëpo, sikundërse na mëson parimi i njohur, mënyra më e lehtë për të qenë origjinal është të dish pak. Mes një kontingjence të tillë iu desh Faikut të bënte përpara. Për shkak të një kontingjence të tillë qe i detyruar ai të ndeshej gati në çdo hap me arrogancën e paditurisë të atyre që i klasifikonte “mendje të klasit të katërt”, të cilët as nuk e dinin që nuk dinin. 

Të hapërdarë gjithandej në shtypin e huaj të konsumit, por edhe në shtypin shqiptar në lindje e sipër, duke depërtuar ndonjëherë deri në Albanian e tij, “mendjet e klasit të katërt” rrekeshin të bënin atë që tanimë ishte provuar të bëhej. Ato përsëritnin pambarimisht sipërmarrje të dështuara, duke shtuar kështu gabime mbi gabime. Një pjesë e tyre e kërkonin “origjinalitetin me çdo kusht” tek ekstremizmi, i cili ka qenë gjithmonë e kundërta e krijimit, madje jo më kot e kanë quajtur edhe “vetë përkufizim i plogëtisë”. Nuk përbën pra habi as që koha e Konicës të ishte e mbushur citë me “të plogëtit” e vet, as që vetë Faiku të qe i rrethuar prej ekstremistësh të tillë.

Përkundrejt turmës së “mendjeve të klasit të katërt” Faiku nuk mund të ishte veçse i rreptë deri në mizori, mbasi ai ia dinte kufijtë së vërtetës origjinale. Për këtë arsye rrinte syçelët dhe i gatshëm ta braktiste një të vërtetë në çastin kur ajo bëhej e pavërtetë. Kjo më duket të jetë cilësia më e përpashme, aftësia më e rëndësishme e modelit mendor që e quaj “konician”. Ta braktisësh të vërtetën...?! Por si ka mundësi...?! Pikërisht këtë aftësi gjeniale të mendjes njerëzore nuk ia kuptuan shumë nga bashkëkohësit dhe, madje, e kemi të vështirë ta rrokim edhe ne, të penguar prej “të kuptuarit e reduktuar”. Kjo e pengon edhe sot e gjithë ditën shpërfaqjen në dritë të plotë të personalitetit të tij.

Turma e “mendjeve të klasit të katërt”, që atij i gëlonin përreth, ia vidhnin deri dhe idetë të cilat, si ia shtrembëronin, i paraqisinin si “të vetat”. Origjinaliteti i turmës në fjalë nuk matej me gjë tjetër veçse me zhurmën që ata bënin. Dhe atëherë Faiku nuk mund të heshtte. Origjinaliteti i “mendjeve të klasit të katërt” mëvishej në fjalë të mëdha, bukurtingëlluese, të fryra me atdhetari. Dhe atëherë Faiku shfrynte gjithë mllef me sa të shara që fjalori i gjuhës amtare përmbante. Ne sot ende pyesim: po përse vallë shante kështu? Dhe bëjmë sikur nuk e marrim vesh tipologjinë e “mendjeve të klasit të katërt”, të cilat jo vetëm dijnë pak ose aspak, por janë në gjendje ta kthejnë të vërtetën në gënjeshtër. 

Këto karakteristika, të dish pak dhe ta teprosh të vërtetën derisa ta kthesh në gënjeshtër, kanë qenë tipike për intelektualët e të gjitha kohëve, pa përjashtuar as ata/këta të ditëve tona. Kjo i bën “mendjet” në fjalë revolucionare, në kuptimin më të mbrapshtë të këtij termi. D.m.th. gërnjare, grindavece. Por mund të thuhet: o është grindur Faiku, o nuk është grindur kush tjetër në kulturën shqiptare! Pikërisht, sepse edhe vetë Faiku qe i detyruar të zbriste në tokë edhe të hynte në lojën e debateve sociale, kulturore dhe sidomos politike. Vetëm se “grindjet” e tij kanë karakteristikën fisnike të mos jenë “grindje për hir të grindjeve”. Faiku ishte ngaherë në kërkim të një “parajse mbi tokë” për popullin e tij, prandaj nuk mund t’i toleronte predikuesit e “parajsave të rreme”. Kjo parajsë, mjerisht, nuk mund të arrihej veçse me mjete politike, pra krejt tokësore, dhe... në politikë si në politikë. Brenda logjikës së politikës bëhen të kuptueshme edhe ato që ngjajnë si dy qëndrime/ dy qëllime. 

Kështu ndodh që Faik Konica të vijojë të vuajë, ende sot, “të kuptuarit e reduktuar”, sepse ky lloj të kuptuari nuk e përkap dot strukturën logjike të dy qëndrimeve/ dy qëllimeve. Dy qëndrimet/ dy qëllimet mund të jenë kontradiktore mes syresh dhe, megjithëkëtë, të jenë plotësisht të pajtueshme. Është kjo struktura logjike e atyre që quhen dilema të mendimit politik të çdo kohe e të çdo vendi. Zgjidhjen e dilemave të tilla Rousseau-i e quante “kthim të rrethit në katror”. Dhe të mos harrohet që Faiku pati qenë lexues i zellshëm i Rousseau-it qysh në të ri. 
1995-1996 

Marrë nga Gazeta 55

----------


## dodoni

Kur dashuronte Apolineri
Nga Andi BUSHATI

Historia e nje dashurie te ndaluar, qe prodhoi nje nga kryeveprat e letersise boterore. C'rol kishte ne te, eruditi shqiptar Faik Konica. Marredheniet e tij dhjetevjecare me Guillaume Apollinaire. Shfletimi i mbi 40 letrave te korrespondences se tyre, prej nga lindi "nje miqesi evropiane". 

Nje poet i ri francez, vetem 23 vjecar, atehere krejtesisht i dashuruar dhe krejtesisht i panjohur, por i gatshem per aventura, zbriste ate nentor te 1903-shit ne stacionin Viktoria te Londres, me nje brenge te madhe mbi shpine. Kishte ardhur nga vendi i tij ne ishullin perballe, vetem me nje qellim: Te vihej ne gjurme te Annie Playden, vajzes qe e kish takuar me pare ne Gjermani e qe atehere kish perndritur zemren e tij. Ishte i gatshem ta ndiqte nga pas dhe me cdo kusht, pavaresisht refuzimeve te saj te panumurta. Ndejti disa dite ne Londer, por me kot. Serisht nga Annia, guvernantja e nje familjeje te pasur, mori pergjigje refuzuese. Arriti ta takoje, por per vajzen e gjitha kjo, nuk ishte vecse nje aventure e pakuptimte. Nga i gjithe ky shtegtim - qe te kujton deri ne nje fare mase rendjen e poetit tone Lasgush Poradeci pas bukuroshes se tij angleze - poeti i ri do te dilte i mundur. Por, letersia franceze, do te fitonte nje buqete poezish te denja per cdo antologji boterore. E mbi te gjitha, poezine e djaloshit te ri Apollinaire "La chansion du mal-aime", nje nga kryeveprat e poetit, te permbledhura ne vellimin e tij me te famshem "Alcools". Po c'bente ky djalosh 20 vjecar ate nentor te larget, ne stacionin e Viktoria te Londres? Ajo qe dihet boterisht dhe qe e permendin te gjitha biografite e tij, eshte rendja pas dashurise se ndaluar, qe brengoste ate kohe poetin. Por, ajo qe studiuesit dhe biografet e tij shpesh e anashkalojne, eshte nje tjeter fakt. Eshte fakti se ai, aty, ishte ftuar nga nje shqiptar. "I deshiruar per te ripare Anni Playden, ai perfiton nga ftesa e mikut te tij shqiptar, Trank Spiro beg, i vendosur ne Londer, ku botonte revisten Albania", shkruan ne nje studim per Apolinerin, ish anetari i Akademise Goncourt, Andre Billy.

Ne fakt, i huaji, qe e kishte ftuar ne Londer poetin nuk eshte njeri tjeter, vecse eruditi i madh shqiptar, Faik Konica. Pikerisht, ai qe, me nje shenje ne xhakete, do t'i dilte ate dite ne stacionin e trenit. Te dy nuk njiheshin. Nuk ishin pare me pare. Vetem se, prej disa muajsh, kishin filluar nje korrespondence te rregullt. "Nga ky leterkembim, sot jane ruajtur vetem rreth 40 letra te Konices derguar Apolinerit, nga 16 shtatori i 1903 deri me 16 dhjetor te 1913", thote ne studimin me te plote, qe eshte kryer ndonjehere per marredheniet mes dy njerezve te letrave, studiuesi dhe shkrimtari shqiptar me banim ne Shkup, Luan Starova.

Starova, profesor i frengjishtes ne Universitetin e Shkupit dhe ish ambasador i vendit te tij ne Paris, eshte marre per nje kohe te gjate me marredheniet mes dy njerezve dhe ka botuar me pas, ne vitin 1988, ne Paris, librin "Une Amitie Europeenne", kohet e fundit e botuar edhe nga shtepia botuese "Onufri" me titullin "Faik Konica dhe Guillarme Apollinaire - Nje miqesi europiane". Pikerisht, ne kete liber, dalin per here te pare edhe detajet e nje miqesie tashme te ditur, asaj mes poetit francez dhe botuesit te "Albanias". Po aty, per here te pare, mund te verehet se gjate udhetimit te pare te Apolinerit ne Londer, Konica, ate kohe 28 vjecar, nuk i ka sherbyer vetem si mikprites, por ai edhe ka ndermjetesuar, qe lidhja dashurore e poetit te ri te funksiononte.

Ka qene ai qe, per nje kohe te shkurter, ka mbajtur korrespondence me Anni-ne e qe eshte munduar ta "zbuse" kete te fundit. Faik Konica ka marre nje leter te pare, ku guvernantja e re (qe, pa e ditur, do te imortalizohej ne poezine boterore) i thote se, i vinte keq qe nuk i kishte dhene asnje shans te dyte per takim Apolinerit.

Ndersa, ne nje leter te mevonshme, Konica thote: "Mikesha juaj me ka shkruar se, si drejtor gazete une duhet te merresha me pune teper me serioze dhe ajo cuditet qe une fus hundet ne kete 'farse'. Se paku, para se te niseshit, te na kishit njoftuar dhe, nga ana tjeter, dalldia juaj qe aq qesharake dhe me pak arsye, sa, po te dua ta takoj, ajo do te me thote se i keni ju te gjitha fajet".

Por, per studiuesin dhe shkrimtarin Luan Starova, "asgje nuk do te ishte me e gabuar dhe me e padrejte, sesa te rrudheshin marredheniet mes dy burrave ne permasen anekdodike te kesaj histori dashurie. Te lidhur nga nje shije te perbashket per pseudonime, qe habisin si ne njerin ashtu edhe ne tjetrin rast, lidhjet mes Apolinerit dhe Konices, kane rrenje me te thella".

Autori Starova gjen shije dhe ide te perbashketa te tyre per hulumtimet gjuhesore, per pozicionet kunder gjuheve te perbotshme eksperimentale, si Esperando. Starova kembengul gjithashtu se, nje prej personazheve te romanit jo shume te njohur te Apolinerit "La femme assise" (Gruaja ulur), frymezohet nga nje dyzim i dy figurave, Faik Konices dhe Pablo Pikasos, me te cilin autori sapo ishte njohur. Gjithashtu, leterkembimi nxjerr edhe ndonje mosmarreveshje, qe keto dy personazhe, sa te talentuara aq edhe kontradiktore, kane pasur me njeri-tjetrin. Flitet per nje shkrim, "Skice per nje metode, qe t'i dalesh te duartrokitesh nga borgjezet", qe Konica i kishte derguar Apolinerit per ta botuar ne revisten qe drejtonte vete, "Festin D'Esope". Por shkrimi botohet i masakruar. Dhe, atehere, duke ruajtur tonet e miqesise, Konica shperthen ne nje leter derguar ne janar 1904: "Sinqerisht nuk prisja te sakatohej kaq keq ky shkrim i mjere. Sigurisht qe shkrimi mund te mos ju kete pelqyer dhe nuk ju qortoj, por atehere nuk botohet. Ja qe keshtu veprohet dhe keshtu bej une ne revisten time... Sigurisht, nga kjo ndodhi e pakendshme, nxjerr mesimin te mos ju shqetesoj me me shkrimin tim, por nga ana tjeter, miqesia ime nuk eshte fashitur aspak".

Nga sa dihet deri me tani, korrespondenca miqesore e Faik Konices me Apolinerin, u nderpre pas nje letre te fundit qe i erdhi me 1913 nga Cikago:

"E dergonte njefare Beniamin De Casseres. Por, shkrimi mbi zarf nuk me la asnje dyshim. Ishte pikerisht shkrimi i Faik bej Konices, i imet, me forma te mira, me a-te te ngjashme me ato te shtypshkronjes dhe qe qene kopjuar nga shkrimi i Petrarkes.

E hapa letren. Ajo ngerthente nje lloj prospektusi, te botuar ne dy faqe, ne anglisht me titullin "Prelude", dhe kushtuar "te gjithe atyre qe perzuri egoizmi im militant". Eshte nje lloj poezie ne proze, mbushur me fraza filozofike dhe imazhe biblike, ku permenden Beethoveni, Geteja, etj. Kjo lamtumire e vecante, qe Faik Bej Konica u dergonte atyre qe ka njohur dhe me te cilet ka keputur te gjitha lidhjet e miqesise, nuk me le me asnje shprese ta shoh perseri". Ata nuk u pane me. Konica u end nje kohe te gjate mes Shqiperise dhe Evropes, per t'u vendosur me pas ne SHBA. Ai do te drejtonte aty "Vatren", do te behej ambasadori i Mbretit Zog dhe ndahet me 1942 nga kjo bote me nje amanet: Qe eshtrat t'i kthehen ne Shqiperi. Miku i tij francez ishte larguar nga kjo jete qe me pare. Pasi kishte botuar dy vellime me poezi, pasi ishte martuar duke pasur per deshmitar Pablo Pikaso-n dhe pasi nje grip i rende, qe kishte rene ne Paris me 1918, e shpuri pa kthim drejt Pere Lashaise. Nga kontaktet e tij me Konicen , ai la rreth dhjete shkrime. Ndersa, per cudi, tek Konica nuk gjendet asnje shenje e njohjes se tij me poetin e famshem. Valle, nje rastesi? Apo thjeshte, sic thote Kadare, "nje vetepermbajtje apo trill shqiptari, nga ata qe, sado qe perpiqesh, nuk i shpjegon dot"?.

----------


## dodoni

Kush Ishte Faik Konica
Nje profil i shkrimtarit dhe botuesit shqiptar nga pena e famshme e Apolinerit

Nga njerezit, qe kam njohur dhe te cilet i kujtoj me me shume kenaqesi, Faik Konica eshte nje nga me te vecantet. Eshte lindur ne Shqiperi para dyzet vjetesh, ne nje familje qe i ka qendruar besnike kultit katolik. Ky shqiptar u edukua ne France dhe rreth moshes njezetvjecare, ishte kaq i devotshem sa donte te futej si rishtar ne Grande-Chartreuse. Por nderkaq, kjo nuk ndodhi dhe pak nga pak, feja e tij u kthye jo ne shperfillje, por ne nje lloj antiklerikalizmi te vendosur, qe te kujtonte ate te Merimese. Vazhdoi studimet, por meqe kish shume te theksuar ndjenjen e dashurise per atdheun e vet shqiptar, kur u kthye ne Turqi, shestoi dhe sipas te dhenave te tij, u denua dy here me vdekje ne mungese. Erdhi perseri ne kete France, te ciles i njihte ne menyre te admirueshme gjuhen dhe letersine, dhe u lidh me te gjithe ata qe merreshin me Shqiperine. Megjithate, liria qe gezojne ketu, nuk i'u duk e mjaftueshme. Shkoi dhe u vendos ne Bruksel, ne rrugen "Shqiperia", per te themeluar aty nje reviste dijetare "Albania", ku merrej me politike, por edhe me shume me letersi, me histori, me filologji. E gjalleroi keshtu shume levizjen per gjuhen shqiptare; duke e pastruar gjuhen shqipe nga fjalet e papershtatshme ose parazite, qe kishin hyre ne te. Ne pak vite, e beri ate, nga nje e folme mejhanesh marinaresh, ne gjuhe te bukur, te pasur dhe te zhdervjellet.

Megjithate, liria si kuptohet ne Bruksel, nuk i pelqente me shume se ajo qe kemi ne Paris. Pati madje nje here pune ne rruge me nje polic. E pyeti: "Kombesia? - Jam nga Shqiperia. - Ku banoni? - Ne rrugen "Shqiperia". - C'pune beni? - Drejtoj "Shqiperine" (Albanian). - Ta dish, me duket se kesaj here po tallesh me mua. - tha polici. Dhe memedhetarit shqiptar i'u desh ta kalonte naten ne rajon.

I neveritur nga Brukseli, Faik bej Konica u nis per ne Londer. Braktisi shtypshkronjen e vet qe perdorte vetem shkronja plantiniene, ku pat kompozuar dhe botuar vete veperza, qe sot gjenden rralle. Kjo nuk zgjati shume, sepse punetori i vetem qe kishte i'a doli t'i beje te gjitha shkronjat pelte, te paperdorshme.

E njoha Faik bej Konicen me 1903, ne Londer. Banonte ne Oklej Kresent Siti Roud, E.C. S'e kisha pare ndonjehere me pare. Me pat ftuar ta kaloja disa dite tek ai dhe duhej te vinte te me merrte ne stacionin e trenit. Duhej nje shenje, fale se ciles do ta njihja. U morem vesh, qe te mbante nje orkide, ne thilen e xhaketes. Treni im mberriti me shume vonese. Dhe ne peronin e stacionit Viktoria vura re se, te gjithe zoterinjte, qe ishin aty, kishin nga nje orkide ne thile. Si ta njihja shqiptarin tim? Zura nje talkie dhe mberrita tek ai ne castin qe shkonte te blinte orkidene.

Qendrimi im ne Londer qe shume i kendshem. Faik bej Konica ishte i dhene pas klarinetes, obojes dhe bririt anglez. Kishte ne sallonin e vet nje koleksion te vjeter te ketyre instrumenteve prej druri. Ne mengjes, duke pritur te hame, gjithmone me vonese, mikpritesi kendonte me hunde per mua melodi te vjetra dhe rrinte ndenjur, me sy te ulur, me pamje serioze, para pupitrit te vet.

Hanim mengjes shqiptarce, domethene pambarim. Njehere ne dy dite, kishte si embelsire crème renversee, qe une s'e shijoj fare. Kenaqej me te. Dhe te nesermen kishte blanc-manger (xhelatine e bere me qumesht, sheqer, bajame dhe pelte peshku), qe me pelqen sa me s'behet dhe qe ai nuk e hante. 

Drekat zgjatnin kaq shume, sa nuk munda te vizitoj asnje muze te Londres, sepse ne mberrinim gjithmone ne castin kur mbylleshin dyert.

Megjithate, ne benim shetitje te gjata dhe fillova te kuptoj se c'mendje e holle dhe e ditur ishte Faik bej Konica.

Si thuajse gjithe shqiptaret e vertete, ishte pak me huqe, megjithate, isha kaq i prekur nga miqesia qe tregonte per mua, saqe nuk e vija re fare, qe e tepronte.

Huqet e tij shfaqeshin ne menyren me te cuditshme. Nese rastiste qe te hynte ne ndonje shitore per te blere dicka, dilte andej me friken se mos shitesi e ndiqte nga pas e i thoshte se e kish vjedhur: "Dhe me te vertete, shtonte ai, si do ta provoja qe s'e kam vjedhur?"

Kur e pashe ne Londer, Faik bej Konica sapo e kish ndryshuar biblioteken e vet; pat shitur te gjithe librat e vet per te blere nga ato botime angleze, ku teksti eshte shtypur me shkronja kaq te vockela saqe duhet nje thierze per t'i lexuar. Pat bere kesisoj nje goxha biblioteke, qe futej e tera ne nje dollap te vogel.

Nga librat e vet te vjeter nuk pat ruajtur gje tjeter vec fjalorit te Bejlit, te cilin e mbante per mjeshtrin e vet, si dhe fjalorin e Darmesteterit.

Adhurimin me te madh letrar e kishte per zoterine Remi de Grumon dhe u tregua shume mirenjohes kur, me vone, i dergova nje portret te mjeshtrit, qe munda ta gjej.

Faik bej Konica, si Bejli tjeter, ka pasur gjithmone manine e pseudonimeve. I nderron shpesh. Ne kohen kur e njoha, donte ta quanin Thrank-Spirobeg, sipas emrit te heroit te nje romani historik te Leon Kahenit, qe eshte nje lloj kryevepre dhe vepra me e mire e frymezuar nga historia civile e shqiptareve. Po kur e pa, qe shtypshkruesit e shkruanin gjithmone pseudonimin e tij: Thrank-Spirobeg, Faik bej Konica vendosi qe te nenshkruaje keshtu.

Kjo nuk zgjati vec dy a tri vite; mori nje tjeter pseudonim, me te cilin nenshkroi nje veper shume te pasur, te shkruar shume mire, qe ka titullin "Sprove permbi gjuhet e sendergjuara", nga Pyrrhus Bardyli.

Edhe nje here tjeter kalova ca kohe ne Londer te Faik bej Konica, qe ishte martuar dhe qe banonte ne Shingford. Ishte pranvere, shetitnim ne fushe dhe kalonim ore te tera duke pare ata qe luanin golf...

Pak kohe para se te mberrija une, Faik bej Konica kishte kerkuar t'i blejne pula te gjalla qe te kishte veze te fresketa, por kur i kishim, ishte e pamundur t'i hanim. Dhe me te vertete, si mund te hahen vezet e pulave qe i njeh, qe i ushqen vete?

Pulat nuk vonuan t'i hanin vete vezet e tyre dhe kjo e llahtarisi deri ne ate pike Faik bej Konicen, sa t'i shihte nga tmerri te gjorat shpese, pa guxuar kurre me t'i lere te dalin nga qymezi i tyre i vogel, ku shqyen njera-tjetren, vec njeres qe, duke qene se doli fitimtare, jetoi edhe ca ne vetmi. E pashe pikerisht aty. Ishte bere e eger dhe e cmendur. Meqe ishte e zeze dhe ishte tretur, duke qene se kishte humbur puplat, ishte shnderruar ne nje lloj miu gjirizash.

Faik bej Konica botonte "Albanian" me shume kujdesje. Ne syprine te revistes kishte, emblemen e mbreterise se ardhshme te Shqiperise, te vizatuar nga nje skulptor francez me talent, emrin e te cilit e kam harruar dhe qe vdiq para ca vitesh ne rrethinat e Nju-Jorkut, nga qe ra baloni me te cilin fluturonte. Megjithate, kujdesja qe Faik bej Konica i kushtonte hartimit te artikujve te vet dhe ngadalesia e tij karakteristike, beheshin shkak qe revista e tij te dilte gjithmone me shume vonese.

Me 1904, nuk dolen vecse numrat e 1902-shit. Dhe me 1907, dilnin rregullisht numrat e 1904-es.

Vetem revista franceze L'Occident do te mund te hahej ne kete pike me Albania-n.

Kur plasi Revolucioni turk, Faik Bej Konica mendoi te kthehej ne atdhe. Por ngjarjet nuk rrodhen aspak si deshironte ai. Dhe u nis papritmas ne Amerike, ne nje kohe qe nxitej revolta ne Shqiperi.

Me shkroi edhe njehere te fundit para se te nisej, mandej as qe u ndie fare. E dija qe kishte ne Amerike nje koloni te rendesishme dhe te pasur shqiptaresh. Mendoja se ajo e kish pritur me nderime, gjalleruesin e gjuhes shqipe. Me vinte keq, qe nuk me mbante ne dijeni te aventurave te veta, kur, vitin qe kaloi gjeta krejt rastesisht te nje librashites, numrin e pare te nje botimi me titull "Trumpeta e Krujes", qe ka pas qene kryeqytet i Skenderbeut. Pashe aty se Faik bej Konica jetonte ne Shen Lui, ne Misuri, dhe se pat hequr dore nga te shkruarit frengjisht, te cilen e njihte shume mire, per te perdorur anglishten, qe e fliste shume keq.

I shkrova ne Shen Lui, por s'mora pergjigje fare. Kur keto ditet e fundit, nje leter e ardhur nga Cikagoja, me kujtoi shqiptarin tim. E dergonte nje fare Beniamin De Casseres (ne nje fjale te vetme me dy shkronja te medha). Por, shkrimi mbi zarf nuk me la asnje dyshim. Ishte pikerisht shkrimi i Faik bej Konices, i imet, me forma te mira, me a-te te ngjashme me ato te shtypshkronjes dhe qe qene kopjuar nga shkrimi i Petrarkes.

E hapa letren. Ajo ngerthente nje lloj prospektusi, te botuar ne dy faqe, ne anglisht me titullin "Prelude", dhe u ishte kushtuar "te gjithe atyre qe perzuri egoizmi im militant". Eshte nje lloj poezie ne proze, mbushur me fraza filozofike dhe imazhe biblike, ku permenden Beethoveni, Geteja, etj. Kjo lamtumire e vecante, qe Faik Bej Konica u dergonte atyre qe ka njohur dhe me te cilet ka keputur te gjitha lidhjet e miqesise, nuk me le me asnje shprese ta shoh perseri.

Hoqi dore nga Evropa, nuk boton me "Trumpeta e Krujes", ndoshta as Shqiperia vete nuk ben pjese ne preokupimet e veta. Dhe, ky pasardhes i bashkeluftetareve te Gjergj Kastriotit, shetit tani midis afaristeve te Miciganit melankoline, vesvesllekun e vet te mergimtarit dhe, pa kurrfare pike dyshimi, te kater vellimet e fjalorit te Bejlit.

Kronike, botuar ne "La Vie Anecdotique", me maj 1912.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10/02/2004

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Flet mbesa_

*Shtëpia e Faik Konicës të kthehet në muze* 

_Laureta Rryçi_ 

_  Ajo ndihet krenare që në gjenet e saj rrjedh gjak konicioti dhe nuk resht së përmenduri se është stërmbesa e të madhit Faik Konica. E njëjta arsye i ka dhënë dhe forcë për të bërë gjithçka për figurën e Konicës. Alma, bashkë me motrën e saj, si dy trashëgimtare të vetme kanë menduar se shtëpia ku u lindën dhe u rritën të parët e tyre që ndodhet në Konicë, duhet të kthehet në muze. Gjithkush që njeh Faik Konicën ka të drejtë të mësojë dhe të shohë vendin ku ai ka lindur, shprehet në një intervistë për Tirana Observer, Alma Konica._ 

*Si një ndër trashëgimtaret e vetme të eruditit Faik Konica, çfarë keni bërë për këtë figurë?*

Unë kam kohë që mendoj për shtëpinë-muze bashkë me time motër, se është kollaj të thuash që kam një pronë në Greqi, apo kam një pronë diku tjetër. Koniciotët gjithë jetën i janë kushtuar vendit, ata pa përjashtim të gjithë bagazhin intelektual dhe bagazhin financiar ia dedikuan Shqipërisë dhe në fund ngelën me xhepa bosh. Madje, Faiku ju dedikua aq shumë sa nuk u martua, duke mos krijuar familje e gjithë jetën e tij ia kushtoi shkrimit, sepse ai qe shpata e tij. Ne menduam se shtëpia që është në Konicë duhet të kthehet në muze, sepse vetëm kështu mund të marri vlerat që i takon. 

*E ke vizituar shtëpinë dhe si është ajo?*

Unë kam mundur të shkoj vetëm një herë, por e mbaj mend mirë banesën ku jetuan të parët e mi. Shtëpitë janë si shtëpi elbasanllie, njëkatëshe dhe kanë shumë dhoma, kanë dhe shumë bahçe. Në vizitën që bëra në Konicë nuk munda të shoh shtëpinë tjetër, atë që ndodhet në Janinë. Megjithatë duhet financuar për ta bërë atë muze, por fillimisht duhet të bëhet publike që Faik Konica ka një shtëpi në Konicë, që besoj se një pjesë e dinë dhe do të bëhet muze. Kam përshtypjen se po tu kërkoj të gjithë shqiptarëve, qoftë në Shqipëri, qoftë në diasporë për të financuar sado pak për rregullimin e shtëpisë që do të kthehet muze, ma merr mëndja se të gjithë do të jenë të gatshëm për të financuar, pasi nuk do jetë vlerë vetëm për koniciotët, por për të gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë. 

*A gjenden orendi të vjetra në shtëpi?* 

Jo. Shtëpia është vetëm godinë, grekët e kanë mbajtur në gjendje të mirë. Feja që ishte në atë zonë nuk ndikoi për shkatërrimin e banesave apo provave dhe për rrjedhojë shtëpitë kanë mbetur të paprekura.

*Aktualisht keni dorëzuar një kërkesë zyrtare në institucionet shtetërore?*

Unë kam vajtur një herë në Ministrinë e Jashtme, por nuk kam mundur dot ta gjej ministrin Besnik Mustafaj. Më duhet të kontaktoj patjetër me të, në mënyrë që ti rrëfej dëshirën time dhe të motrës. Gjithsesi jam koshiente që kjo është një projekt dhe për ta realizuar duhet pak punë dhe kohë. Unë duhet të shkoj një herë në Greqi. Mirëpo, para se të ndërmarr këtë udhëtim, dua të di qëndrimin zyrtar të qeverisë aktuale për këtë ide, në mënyrë që kur të kontaktoj me autoritetet greke të kem ide dhe rrugëzgjidhje konkrete. Nëse shtëpia do të kthehet në muze, mendoj se do të jetë një pasuri kulturore që do të mbetet dhe çdo shqiptar ose grek që do të kalojë do ti shijojë vlerat kulturore. Faiku ka qenë një figurë e madhe me përmasa të jashtëzakonshme, që nuk është njohur vetëm në Shqipëri, por është njohur në të tërë botën. Mendoj se të gjithë ato që e admirojnë Faikun në të tërë botën, kanë të drejtë të shikojnë vendin ku ka lindur. 

*Nëse kjo kërkesë do të pranohet, çfarë mendoni se do ti shtoni shtëpisë përveç godinës?*

Do të bëj një kërkesë për të shkuar në Amerikë dhe për të marrë gjërat personale që ka lënë ai, të cilat janë në Boston. Bëhet fjalë për disa gjëra personale, si veshje dhe pipat që përdorte për të pirë duhan. Më kanë treguar se ndodhet një baule, të cilën ai e përdorte dhe në të janë sende personale të tij. Këtë e kam marrë vesh nga shoqata Vatra në vitin 1995, ku u sollën eshtrat e Faikut në Shqipëri. Më pas do të rregulloj shumë foto për ti vendosur në shtëpi, kur të kthehet në muze. 

*Krijimtaria artistike* 

Doktor Gjilpëra zbulon rrënjët e dramës së Mamurrasit 
Katër përralla nga Zullulandi 
Shqipëria si mu duk 
Shqipëria - kopshti shkëmbor i Evropës Juglindore 
Kandili i kuq 
Nën hijen e hurmave
Jeta dhe librat
Urika 
Në dritë të hënës 
Ai që ishte gati të vdesë për Shqipërinë 
E bija e mbretit dhe trëndafilat 
I urti i malit
Gjuha jonë
Flamuri
Kushtrimi ose Marsejeza e shqiptarëve 
Anadollaku 
Helena e Trojës
Një liqen 
Anës liqenit 
Bora 
Malli i mëmëdheut

*Biografia e Faik Konicës* 

Emri: Faik
Mbiemri: Konica
Vendlindja: Konicë (fshat shqiptar në Greqi)
Data e lindjes: 15 mars 1875
Arsimimi: Mësimet e para i mori në vendlindje, në gjuhën turke, arabe dhe greke. Më vonë hyri në liceun perandorak francez të Stambollit për të kryer pastaj shkollën e mesme në Francë. Ndoqi studimet për Filozofi në Dizhon dhe Paris. Fitoi disa konkurse, duke u nderuar me çmime për aftësitë e tij intelektuale jo të zakonta. Diplomohet për Letërsi në Universitetin e Harvardit të SHBA-së në vitin 1912

Veprimtaria: Në vitin 1895 vendoset në Bruksel ku nxjerr revistën Albania
Në vitin 1909 zhvendoset në Amerikë

Me themelimin e shoqatës Vatra, në vitin 1912 emërohet sekretar i përgjithshëm i saj 

Më 1923-shin zgjidhet kryetar në Kongresin e Triestes, ku do të flitej për copëtimin e kufijve shqiptarë 

Në vitin 1920 emërohet nga mbreti Zog ministër fuqiplotë i Shqipërisë në SHBA

Në 1921 u kthye në SHBA, ku u zgjodh kryetar i shoqatës Vatra 

Vdiq në Uashington, më 14 dhjetor 1942

 Tirana-Observer.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Selectae


Shekulli

*** 
Çështia e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe nuk është një çështie filologjie, po një çështie letrëtare (litteraire) dhe kombëtare. Të qe se të kish në Shqipërië papyrus-e me letra të veçanta edhe gurë të qëmotit të skalisur me asi letrash, ahere do t' ish punë filologjie të pyetej: Si duhen përshkruar (transcrire) këto letra të vjetëra. Po këtu s' kemi të bëjmë me një çështie të tillë. Gjuha shqipe, e folur, po e pashkruar, duam të shkruhet. Çështia, pra, nukë vihet përpara filologëve kështu: Si duhen përshkruar fjalët e papyrus-ve dhe të gurëve të vjetër të Shqipëriës?; po çështia vihet përpara shkronjësve shqipëtarë kështu: Si të meremi vesh, që të përdorim një mënyrë të përbashkëme për të shkruar gjuhën tonë?» 
Jo, një mijë herë jo! Filologjia s' ka punë këtu dhe ata qi flasin ndryshe, a s' e kanë peshuar mirë punën, a lozin. T' ish puna e shkrimit një çështie filologjie, do të zgjidhej shpejt e pa kundërshtim: se filologjia, si shkëncë, nuk është një fushë për zëmërime e për fjalë, po për arësye të ftohta e të matura.
(Problemi i shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe i vënë në vënt të vërtetë të tij. Albania, 1904/12) 

***
Një gjuhë qi ka nevojë të zgjedhë fjalë shkënce që s' i ka, munt të zërë tre udhë: I. A të marë fjalët e përbotëshme gërqisht e latinisht të përdorura në më të shumët gjuhë, duke u shqipëruar bishtin: për tregim, definoj për fr. définir, definim për fr. définition. II. A të presë fjalë të ra nga rënjë shqipe, pas analogjie me mënyrën q' u bë fjala latine: për tregim, çanësoj, çanësim për lat. definire, definitio, se definire nuk është tjatër përveç të rëfyerit gjer ku vete fuqia e një fjale, ç' funt, ç' kufi, ç' anë ka ajo fjalë. III. A, më në funt, të marë një fjalë pa vënë re asnjë gjuhë tjatër e t i vëndosë një rëfim: për tregim, fjalës dëftoj  dëftim t i hiqet çdo tjatër vlerë e t i lihet vetëm vlera définir  définition.
Nga këto tri udhë, cila duhet zgjedhur? Pa fjalë, e para është më e lehta. Duke shqipëruar fjalë greke e latine, kemi për të pasur një nomenclature, të cilën sicilido qi di nonjë gjuhë të huaj, do t a kuptojë menjëherë. Mjerisht, kio udhë ka edhe rezikun e saj: munt t i japë gjuhës një fytyrë tepër të huaj. Pastaj, për shkollarët  interesti i të cilëve nukë duhet kurrë harruar, - për shkollarët fjalët e bëra pas udhës së parë do të jenë më t errëta se ato të bëra nga rënjë shqipe.
Nga tjatër anë, udha e dytë është miaft e ngushtë për gjuhën tonë. Se shqipia është lark të jet e begatë në prefiksa: kur të jet i shtrënguar njeriu të përdorë mijëra ç e për në krye të rënjave, ç kripë u mbetet fjalëve, ku është bukuria dhe ajo ëmbëlsië e veçantë, qi vjen nga ndryshimi i tingëllimeve? 
Më bie ndër mënt se diku këndova që, qëmoti, Prusia, duke dashur ta qërojë fare gjermanishten nga fjalë të huaja, porositi një fjaluar, ku edhe fjalët më të hyra në zakon, u kishin bërë vënt fjalëve të ra: për tregim, në vënt të fjalës Philosophie ish vënë fjala krejt gjermanishte Ëeltëeisheit. Po ky system nukë mundi të qëndrojë, prapë fjalët e zakonëshme hynë në fjaluar. Domethënë, të hequrit fare dorë nga fjalë të huaja është një punë që nuk e mbaroj dot një gjuhë e begatëshme si gjermanishtia, aqë më pakë do ta mbarojim dot ne.
Po ndofta udha e tretë është nga të gjithat më e liga, se duke e ngushtuar rëfimin e fjalëve të gjera e të njohura, duke marë një fjalë si dëftoj e duke thënë kio fjalë të mos pordoret përveç në një rëfim të veçantë, do të vihet në gjuhë një turbullim i math, një kryeqitje e vërtetë. 
Përandaj, më duket se e mira është në trazim t arësyëshm të të dy udhëve të para. Thom se nomenclature-a e shkëncave të përhapura, si arithmetika, dheografia etj. të jetë aqë shqip sa munt të bëhet. Po për shkëncat më të veçanta, më teknike, si anatomia, fisiologjia, etj., pse të mos shqipërojmë fjalët e huaja, duke përdorur fjalë shqipe vetëm ku të munt të përdoren pa përzjim e pa ngatresë.
(Fjalët shkënce në gjuhë tonë. Albania, 1905/4)
***
Libri Speculum Confessionis i Pjetër Budit dolli më 1621. Budi, i ndodhur përpara një gjuhe të pashtypur, munt të zënte tri udhë: munt të përdorte a letrat romane, a letrat greke, a një abeë me shënja krejt të veçanta. Zgjodhi, me nja dy shtime të nevojshme, letrat latine.
Është një nga kanunet e përparimit që, ata qi vijnë pastaj, të mos prishin ç' kanë bërë ata qi kishin ardhur më parë. Të ndreqin në mundin, të përmirësojnë, në janë të zotët, po jo të shuajnë. Që nga më të vogëlat gjëra e gjer në më të lartat, artet edhe shkëncët, guverna edhe kanunet, në një fjalë, qytetëria e tërë ka për themel atë kanun të gjurmimit, atë loi de continuité, jashtë së cilës nukë ka shëllbim. Le të zëmë një tregim në politikë. Ana liberale, duke marë në dorë fren' e guvernës ënglize, gjeti ca punë të nisura prej konservatorëve, të cilat janë në kundërshtim me parimet e saja. Po, ndonëse nuk i pëlqen, ana liberale e gjen me udhë t' i mbajë duke u munduar vetëm t' i përmirësojë. Se ka gjëra qi nukë prishen dot, në qoftë se njeriu kupton ç' është përparimi. Jeta nuk është si një drekë: nukë munt çdo njeri qi shtrohet për gjellë, t' a fshijë tryezën. Bota do t' ish edhe n' egërsië, sikur çdo bres (génération), të mohonte, të çnjihte a të çbënte çdo gjë të bërë prej brezave t' ardhur më parë. Të dhënët rëndësië gjërave të trajtuara është themeli i çdo përparimi.
(Themeli i çdo përparimi edhe çështia e abesë. Albania, 1906/6)
***
Po vë re një ndryshim të çuditëshm te e përkohëshmia fetare e Shkodrës. Gjer më sot e kish titullin Elçija i zemërs, tani e bëri Elçija e zemërs. Ky ndryshim është shum' i lajthitur. Turqisht bailozit [ambasadorit-K.J.] i thonë elçi (tani turqt' e Stambollit kanë marë fjalën arabishte sefîr dhe fjala elçi nuk përdoret më, përveç se në xhagatai e në të tjera djalekte të larkme t' Anadollit). Fjala elçi është nga kuptimi i saj një fjalë mashkullore; dhe toskët [...] thonë elçiu, si edhe valiu, kadiu, jabanxhiu, Hakiu, Aliu, Abdiu, etj. Gegët, për kundrë, këtyre fjalëve të huaja u japin një bisht femënor dhe thonë elçija, valija, kadija, jabanxhija, Hakija, Alija, Abdija etj. Po megjithse u japin një bisht femë-nor, ndjenja e gjuhës i bën t'i përdorin si fjalë mashkullore. Thonë Valija i Shkodrës, kadija i Tiranës, Ali-ja i ngratë, etj. Të thënët Elçija e zëmërs është si të thënët valija e Shkodrës, kadija e Tiranës, Alija e ngratë. Burrat qi e shkruajnë ELÇINË, duken të kuptushmë në punë të gjuhëve dhe çuditem si ranë në një solecism aqë të paarësyëshm.
(Fleta e dreqtorit. Albania, 1906/9)
***
Shtete të Bashkuara a Shtete të Bashkuar, kombe të forta a kombe të fortë? Këtë pyetje s' ka shkronjës shqipëtar qi të mos ia ketë bërë vetes. Shtet, komb janë emëra mashkullore dhe logjika munt të kërkojë që adjektivet [mbiemrat-K.J.] të bëhen mashkullore, që të shokësohen me emërat. Po zakoni, më i fortë se logjika, duket se është që emë-rat mashkullore të gjërave të pashpirtëshme a të paqëna quhen femënore në shumor. Thonë mal i bukur si burr' i bukur; po male të bukura si gra të bukura. S' dëgjon shqipë-tar të thotë: male të bukur, zakone të mirë, mëndime të thellë, ulërime t' afërm etj. Shkronjësve gjuha u vete, si shqipëtarëve të tjerë, të thonë Shtete të Bashkuara, kombe të forta, po dëshira të mos bëjnë lajthime popullore i shtyn më të shumët të ndreqin vetveten e të shkruajnë Shtete të Bashkuar, kombe të fortë etj. Po përdorimi i zakonëshm ësht aq i përgjithëshm dhe i përhapur, sa është shumë më urtë të pëlqehet se të kundërshtohet prej shkronjësve.
(Fleta e dreqtorit. Albania, 1906/10,11,12)
***
Ka ca muaj, një i njohur im, në një letrë politike që më shkruante, më thosh: Nuk e njof Kazazis (jo Kazazin!). Gjashtë vjet më parë një tjatër më thosh në një kartë: I shkrova Naço (jo Naços!). Kur i këshillova Aladros ta shqipërojë emërin e tij, Juan de Aladro-n e bëra Gjini i Aladros. A do t' më besoni? Nëndë gegë në dhjetë e muarnë Aladros për një nominatif [emëror-K.J.]! Aladros më shkruajti, u poqa me Ala-dros etj. Një vate më larg dhe ia ngjiti: Aladrozi, Aladrozin, Aladrozit. Po ky të pakën kish miaft ndienjë për të kuptuar që, në ish Aladros një nominatif i paprerë [i pashquar-K.J.], ahere natyra e shqipes kërkonte të përkulohej [lakohej-K.J.] emëri dhe jo të mbetej kudo i pandruar.
Të kish shqipia një artikull si të gërqishtes, ahere munt të bëhej ajo që duan gegët: të mos përkulohen emërat e huaja. Po, mjerisht, në këtë rasë ndodhemi në shtet të latinishtes dhe kësaj duhet t' i biem pas. Këtu më vjen në mënt një tregim. I madhi filolog Immanuel Bekker, sikur të kish përdorur gërqishten në parëthënje e në shënime të tjera të punëve të tija, do të kish shkruar, duke bërë fjalë për veten, ό Bekker, duke i lënë emërit formën gjermane; po, meqë përdorte latinishten, qe i shtrënguar, nga natyra e gjuhës dhe për kuptimin e qartë të fjalës, të shkruante Bekkerus. Vërtet Vulgata (përkthimi latinisht i Biblës prej Shën Hieronymit) i përdor emërat hebraishte pa bisht. Thotë: Filius David, d.m.th. i biri i David [-it]. Po mos harrojmë që shën Hieronymi nuk ish roman, po illyrian; dhe më të shumët shkronjësit kishëtarë ishin të huaj si ay. Një roman i vërtetë kurrë s' do të kish folur n' atë mënyrë; do të kish thënë Davidus, Davides, a Davida dhe filius Davidi etj. Kemi për provë latinësimin e të gjitha emërave israelitësh, qi ndodhen te historianët romanë. Po pse t' i zgjat? Frase, si Nuk e njof Kazazis, I shkrova Naço, U poqa me Aladros nukë janë shqip, po nigrisht dhe kam shpresë të mos i shoh më nënë pëndë të një shkronjësi. 
(Fleta e dreqtorit. Albania, 1907/4)
***
Kjo letrë më kalli në mejtime të thella, se javën e shkuar pashë një ëndër që sharrohet. Mu çfaq një grua, e holl e e gjatë, plot me një hie fisnike, ndonëse e veshur me recka; unë, pa vënë re varfërin e veshjes saj dhe duke marë me mënt se sa e bukur do të dukej sikur tish e veshur me mëndafshe, u ngrita me respekt dhe iu fala. Zonjë, i thashë, cila jini zotria juaj dhe pse dukeni aq e mallëngjyer dhe e ngrysur?. Unë tha jam Gjuha Shqipe dhe më sheh të hidhëruar nga mundimet që heq dhe nga rreziqet që më rrethojnë. Kini mirësinë të flisni më çkoqur, u luta unë. Do të flas, tha Shqipia;  do të kesh vënë re, se ty të di si njërin nga ata të pakët që më kuptojnë e më duan, do të kesh vënë re se ca njerës i kanë hapur luftë zërit h. Kushedi se për ç'arësye e ndjekin pa mëshirë këtë zë të mjerë dhe nuk e lënë të mbajë vëndin e tij të shënuar prej meje. Humba, hëngra, hodha bëhen umba, ëngra, odha në gojë të këtyre njerësve të çuditshëm; kurse ura, elbi, ara bëhen hura, helbi, ara. Si mjer' unë se ç' vuaj kur dëgjoj këto fjalë të shtrëmbëruara!". Zonjë thashë unë "mos u dëshpëroni, se në Shqipëri të sotme ka dy soj njerëzish: ata që dinë, pa mejtuar e pa kërkuar, vëndin e zërit h, ku duhet e ku s' duhet ky zë, dhe ata që nuk e dinë e nuk e kanë kurrë për të nxënë. Neve ky ndryshim nuk na hidhëron, po na gëzon, se ky ndryshim çquan bijt e tu të vërtetë. Zëri h është shënja që na bën, o Nënë, të njohim vëllai vëllanë në mes t' erësirës; zëri h është si shënja masonike e fsheftë, me anën e së cilës shqipëtari njeh shqipëtarin. Përandaj, Zonjë, mos rini më e ngrysur: se, sa të jemi ne të gjallë dhe sa të jenë të gjallë të tjerë si ne, zëri h do të ketë vëndin e tij të shënuar prej teje në fjalët: dëshërojmë, pra, Nëno, të të shohim buzëqeshur.
Dhe ashtu Shqipia u largua e kënaqur dhe unë u zgjova nga një gjumë aq i ëmblë.
(Shtylla e Faik Konicës. Dielli, 10 nëntor, 1925)




13/03/2006

----------


## D&G Feminine

Me rastin e 130- vjetorit të lindjes së Faik Konicës. Rreth 100 vjet më parë, Konica ishte i pari që hapi debatin mbi gjuhën letrare shqipe

Faik Konica: Gjuha letrare mes dy dialekteve


Kristina Jorgaqi

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)
… Po si do të realizohej ndërkaq përzierja a shkrirja e të dy dialekteve, sipas Konicës? Përmes një procesi të gjatë e të vullnetshëm, siç ishte të mësuarit nga folësit e çdo dialekti të dialektit tjetër. Konica vetë jepte shembullin i pari teksa shkruante herë pas here në gegërisht. Por ai ishte i bindur se jo thjesht njohja e dialektit tjetër do ta sillte menjëherë afrimin. Kërkoheshin, veç kësaj, përpjekje të vetëdijshme e aktive të çdokujt për të ndërfutur në përdorim fjalë të dialektit tjetër: “Kur nji geg shef a nigjon nji fjal tosknisht, le ta përdoroj kur nodhet nevoj. Ashtu ene toskët le t’mos përtojn për me msu gegnishten ca ma mir. Ksi far soje asht shpres me arth nji dit e afrume, ku nuk ka me pas tosknisht, as gegnisht, por vetmi shqyp”. Konica, megjithatë, nuk ishte optimist për rezultatet që do të arriheshin përmes kësaj rruge: “...s’bëhet as vdob [nuk ka dobi-K.J.] të shkruajnë gegët toskërisht thjeshtë, as toskët thjeshtë gegënisht. Andaj, duhet pakë nga pakë të afërojmë të dy dialektet njërën afër tjetërit gjer sa t’i përzjejmë në të shkruar”. Lihej të kuptohej se procesi mund të përfundonte me sukses e brenda një kohe jo të gjatë vetëm nëse ndihmohej nga njerëz kompetentë. Herë pas here Konica nuk do të mënonte që njerëzve të mësuar e atdhetarë, që i njihnin mirë të dy dialektet, t’u kërkonte publikisht ndihmë që të sugjeronin mjete e mënyra për ta realizuar këtë qëllim: “... kishin me ba mir tui na çue menimet e tyne përmi mjetin ma të mir për me i afrue nryshimet”. 
Konica duhet të ketë qenë gjithnjë i vetëdijshëm për vështirësitë shumë të mëdha në rrugën drejt shkrirjes së dy dialekteve, veçanërisht për kohën pafundësisht të gjatë që do të kërkonte ky proces. Përndryshe s’kish si të kërkonte edhe një tjetër mënyrë, më praktike, për sendërtimin sa më të shpejtë të letrarishtes: “Zgjidhja më e mirë e problemit, më praktikja, do të ishte krijimi i një gramatike – të miratuar nga shqiptarët e mësuar dhe albanologët – ku të gjithë elementet dialektore, të mbledhura në grupe, të pajtuar, të bashkërenduar sipas një metode racionale e shkencore, do t’i jepnin shkas lindjes së një gjuhe të përbashkët për të gjithë shqiptarët”. Por pesë vjet më vonë edhe rruga e hartimit të një gramatike ndërdialektore Konicës do t’i dukej e paarritshme. Duke iu referuar modelit të frëngjishtes, ai mendonte se gramatika e mësipërme mund të përftohej vetëm pasi shqipja të lëvrohej gjerësisht e të lulëzonte një letërsi e pasur: “Si në gjithë gjuhët, ashtu edhe në shqip, gramatika do të themelohet, kur të themelohet një letrëturë e pastaj”. 
Letrarishtja që do të ngjizej nga përzierja e dialekteve të shqipes, duhej orientuar, sipas Konicës, para së gjithash, për nga gjuha e popullit. Pra, zgjedhjet që do të bëheshin e zgjidhjet që do të arriheshin, duhet të respektonin shqipen e popullit: “...një gjuhë letrare formohet duke studjuar mirë gjuhën e popullit ...”. E në këtë proces të vullnetshëm, të ndërgjegjshëm, sistematik, të organizuar të përftimit të letrarishtes ndërhyrjet e njerëzve të ditur ishin, për Konicën, të domosdoshme, mjaft që të ruhej fryma e gjuhës së folur në popull: “Shqipia është një gjuh’ e gjallë; s’munt ta përdorim si esperanton ose volapukun, duke e shtrëmbëruar me ukaze arbitrare dhe me ashtu-dua-unë. Një gjuhë është si një barishte: do shërbime delikate, që të mos thahet, po të ritet e të japë lule”.
Përpjekjet e Konicës për të ruajtur tek shqipja letrare frymën e gjuhës së popullit, për të mbrojtur natyrshmërinë e saj dhe për t’iu kundërvënë krijimeve të stisura e artificiale mund të kuptohen më mirë po të kujtojmë se, ndërsa botonte Albaninë, ai botoi edhe një vepër në frëngjisht, si Essai sur les langues naturelles et les langues artificielles (Ese për gjuhët natyrore dhe artificiale), Bruxelles, Librarie de Kiessling et Cie, 1904, 147 f. Kjo vepër që, sipas Luan Starovës, studjuesit dhe zbuluesit të saj, pati jehonë të madhe në opinionin e huaj shkencor të kohës, dilte në mbrojtje dhe argumentonte shkencërisht epërsinë e gjuhëve natyrore kundrejt atyre artificiale, si esperantoja, volapyku, “gjuha blu” etj. Krijimin dhe përhapjen e gjuhëve artificiale Konica e shihte si një rrezik tepër kërcënues veçanërisht ndaj gjuhëve të popujve të vegjël, të mbetur për shumë kohë nën sundimin e huaj, ndër të cilat, kuptohet, qe dhe shqipja. 
Afrimin e dialekteve, me synimin e sprasëm për të pasur një gjuhë letrare, Konica nuk e shihte thjesht si diçka spontane, por si një proces të orientuar. Ai dha për këtë madje kontributin e tij, kur u përpoq të skiconte disa parime e të përcaktonte disa norma të përgjithshme, a “kanune”, siç i quante, si pika orientuese për ndërhyrjet e mëtejshme. 
Kështu, Konica ishte në parim kundër futjes në letrarishte të trajtave mjaft periferike, pra, të fjalëve a të trajtave prej të folmesh dialektore të veçanta. Ai kërkonte, gjithashtu, respektimin e kriterit të vjetërsisë në përzgjedhjen e elementeve të letrarishtes. Pra, t’iu jepej përparësi atyre elementeve që datonin si më të vjetër në shqipe. Le të kujtojmë që Konica vetë përdorte ngultazi fjalët dreqt, dreqtim e dreqtor në vend të drejt, drejtim e drejtor me aryetimin se të parat ishin më të vjetra. Por ai vlerësonte mjaft edhe kriterin e përdorimit më të gjerë, duke i njohur këtij madje kreun e vendit në hierarkinë e kritereve vlerësuese. Konica, gjithashtu, si njeri i pendës që qe, nuk mund të qëndronte indiferent edhe ndaj vlerësimit estetik të trajtave gjuhësore. Për të, “mirëtingëllimi” çonte peshë jo pak në vlerësim. Sidoqoftë, ai shprehej për të respektuar një hierarki kriteresh: “Kur nukë njohim rrëzën [origjinën-K.J.] dhe kemi liri të zgjedhim, atëhere kuptohet pa thënë që është nevojë të mbajmë atë fjalën, kujt zëri [tingëllimi-K.J.] fërkon më ëmbël veshin”. 
Në parashtrimin e ideve të veta për mënyrën e formimit të shqipes letrare Konica çuditërisht nuk i është referuar përgjithësisht asnjë dijetari shqiptar paraardhës apo dhe bashkëkohës, pavarësisht se njerëzve të arsimuar e lëvruesve të gjuhës u bënte thirrje për bashkëpunim e u vinte në dispozicion edhe faqet e revistës së vet. Shkaqet e këtij qëndrimi nuk janë fort të qarta. Me gjasë, ato duhen kërkuar ndofta herë tek armiqësitë e rivalitetet e tij personale, siç do të ishte rasti me Sami Frashërin; herë tek mosnjohja e mendimit të autorëve, siç mund të jetë ndofta rasti i Kamardës; po herë edhe tek pikëpamjet e ndryshme me ndonjë autor, fjala vjen me Jeronim de Radën. Gjithësesi, arsyet e sakta mbeten për t’u zbuluar.
Ndërkohë Konica dëshmonte se e njihte mirë historinë e formimit të gjuhëve letrare të botës edhe teksa botonte herë pas here në faqet e Albanisë artikuj me këtë temë. Sidoqoftë, ai e kishte të qartë se shqipja gjallonte në një kontekst politik, social e kulturor të veçantë, çka e bënte të pamundur zbatimin mekanik të skemave të gjuhëve të mirënjohura: “Po ne s’kemi hobor [oborr mbretëror-K.J.]; dhe koha na mungon për të lënë djalektet të riten gjersa, më në funt, djalekti më i zoti, i zgjedhur, natyrisht, të dalë më sipër se të tjerët e të mbretërojë si gjuha e përgjithshme e Shqipëriës”. Le të kujtojmë që historia e gjuhëve letrare nuk njeh raste që një gjuhë e tillë të jetë krijuar që në fillim si produkt i përzierjeve ndërdialektore. Në bazë të çdo letrarishteje ka qenë kurdoherë një dialekt i caktuar dhe vetëm më vonë, shumë më vonë, kanë nisur fenomenet integruese.
Ajo çka e bën unikale figurën e Konicës në historinë e kulturës shqiptare nuk është thjesht fakti se çështjet e shqipes letrare ai i bëri për herë të parë objekt diskutimesh të gjera e sistematike me përmbajtje shkencore si dhe i vuri në qendër të vëmendjes së opinionit vendas e të huaj. Por se krahas kësaj, Konica u angazhua edhe në punën e gjatë e tejet të vështirë të mbrujtjes, të gatimit të një gjuhe “letrarishte e të përgjithëshme”.
Në qindra faqe që shkroi, sidomos në revistën e tij Albania, Konica kultivoi me përpjekje plotësisht të vetëdijëshme një shqipe, e cila ishte shumë larg prej të folmes së tij dialektore të vendlindjes. E po kaq larg ishte ajo edhe prej modelit të toskërishtes juglindore, pra, gjuhës që përdorën eksponentët kryesorë të Rilindjes, si Vretoja, Naimi, Samiu etj. Ai e orientoi gjuhën e tij në mënyrë të ndërgjegjshme për nga modelet e toskërishtes veriperëndimore, pra, nga trajta më të përgjithshme të dialektit toskë, të cilat në shumë raste ishin të përbashkëta me gegërishten. “Faiku, siç shkruan studjuesi Namik Resuli, ua blatoi toskërishten toskëve në një pjatë të florinjtë”, duke u bërë kështu “babai i toskërishtes letrare”. Konicës, pra, i duhet njohur merita e jashtëzakonshme e krijimit të një koineje (gjuhe të përbashkët) toske, duke kontribuar kështu për atë që kishte luftuar e aspiruar aq shumë - afrimin e dialekteve të shqipes. Dhe të mos harrojmë se krijimi i toskërishtes letrare e avancoi mjaft çështjen e letrarishtes, duke e çuar atë veç pak hapa larg nga zgjidhja përfundimtare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Flm per shkrimin, 

D&G... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Iliriani

Me rastin e 131-vjetorit të lindjes


KONICA: Përfaqësues i shquar i lëvizjes politike dhe kulturore


Faik Konica, në 131-vjetorin e lindjes së tij (15 Mars 1875) përkujtohet si një nga përfaqësuesit më të shquar të lëvizjes politike dhe kulturore shqiptare. Publicist, kritik letrar dhe veprimtar politik, ai gjatë të gjithë veprimtarisë së tij, la gjurmë të gjithanshme e të thella në lëvizjen kombëtare, politike, ideore dhe kulturore shqiptare.

Sipas As.Prof. Fatmira Rama, njohja e veprës shumëplaneshe të Konicës, i ngjan një ajsbergu, të cilit mund t'i shohim vetem majën, pa ditur se çfarë fshihet nën ujë. Gjatë viteve 1925-1939 Konica shpalosi një publicistikë pjellore dhe ekspresive, duke iu kushtuar kryesisht kritikës politike dhe shoqërore. Me veprimtarinë e tij, Ai iu përkushtua sa lëvizjes kombëtare po aq dhe i lëvizjes demokratike për një qytetërim perëndimor të Shqipërisë. Si i tillë Konica mund të kuptohej dhe interpretohej drejt vetëm në klimën e një shoqërie pluraliste. Eshtë edhe kjo një nga arsyet e interesimit të thellë që ka ngjallur vepra e Konicës në ditët e sotme.

Pas dështimit të Revolucionit të Qershorit të vitit 1924, ku Faik Konica dha kontributin e tij ai do të paraqiste një alternativë të caktuar të zhvillimeve të ardhshme demokratike në vend. Kështu, Konica rrugën e zhvillimit demokratik e pa në alternativën e shndërrimeve, të reformave të njëpasnjëshme, në kuadrin e rritjes së pjekurisë politike të popullit shqiptar dhe të klasës drejtuese të tij. Ai ishte i bindur se reformat duhej të ishin në kufirin e liberalizmës, se i vetmi shpëtim i kombit tonë ishte zhvillimi i tij "për më tepër kuptim politik, më tepër dashuri për punë e rregull, më tepër butësi e bashkim".

Duke shpalosur domosdoshmërinë e shkëmbimeve të mendimeve midis palëve kundërshtare, Konica lëshoi thirrjen: "Janë ca raste historike kur zëri i partive dhe i kundërshtimeve duhet të pushojë përpara një interesi më të lartë". Konica si ministër i shtetit shqiptar në SHBA ruajti autoritetin e këtij shteti, por asnjëherë nuk hoqi dorë nga shikimi kritik i realitetit të vendit të viteve 1925-1939. Ai goditi metodat për vendosjen e kontrollit të regjimit zogist në vend, burokracinë aq të dukshme, spekullimet e nëpunësve, gazetarët dhe redaktorët që i shërbenin parasë dhe jo idealeve demokratikeNjë kritikë e tillë gjen vend në shkrimin "Shqipëria si m'u duk" botuar tek "Dielli" 1929.

Roli i Konicës duhet parë edhe si pasurues i kulturës kombëtare, si pubicist, si gjuhëtar e letrar, si historian, etnograf etj. Si historian ai do të sillte ndihmesa të reja në pasurimin e tezave të autoktonisë së shqiptarëve, të trashëgimisë ilire të popullit tonë, të traditës së tij shtetformuese, të rolit të epopesë skënderbejane etj. Si "princi i gjuhës shqipe", ai do jepte ndihmesë të madhe edhe në formimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe. Por është pikërisht problemi kombëtar që ndikoi në parashtrimin prej tij të alternativave të veçanta për ecurinë dhe rrugët e zhvillimeve demokratike në Shqipëri në këto vite. Duke qenë shtet i gjymtuar përsa i përket tërësisë territoriale, Konica besonte se shqiptarët nuk e kishin atë liri që të provonin, që të bënin ndryshime për shkak të rrezikut të madh të jashtëm.

Në vitet 1925-1939 ai do i kushtonte përsëri vëmëndje çështjes së feve dhe klerit në Shqipëri, raporteve të tyre me shtetin dhe rolin e tyre si fe dhe jo si"axhensi politike. "Me vlerë të posaçme është vlerësimi që i bën ai rolit të shqiptarëve katolikë në lëvizjen kombëtare shqiptare. Bashkëkohësit e Konicës, miq dhe kundërshtare, do ta vlerësonin lart personalitetin për potencialin dhe rrezatimin e tij në kulturën shqiptare.

Në lëmin e krijmtarisë së mirëfilltë letrare penës së Faik Konicës i përkasin disa proza poetike, të cilat karakterizohen nga kulti i formës së kulluar artistike. Por vepra letrare artistike më e rëndësishme është novela "Doktor Gjelpëra që zbulon rrënjet e dramës së Mamurrasit" botuar si nënflete në gazetën "Dielli". Në të kritikoi prapambetjen e jetës shoqërore dhe shpirtërore të vendit. Faik Konica ishte gjithashtu një nga nismëtarët e kritikës letrare. Ai vuri në dukje përparimin e poezisë shqiptare në veprën e Naimit dhe të De Radës, çmoi Asdrenin, Çajupin etj. Faik Konica la edhe përkthime mes të cilave disa përralla nga "Njëmijë e një netë" që u botuan në librin "Nën hijen e hurmave".

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Në 130 vjetorin e lindjes së F. Konicës (1876-2006) _  

*Dimensioni oksidental i Faik Konicës* 



_Prof. Nasho Jorgaqi_

-1-
Në 130 vjetorin e lindjes së Faik Konicës, ne shqiptarët nuk kemi se si të mos kthejmë sytë me nderim e mirënjohje të thellë nga figura e tij, e shndërruar tanimë në një nga monumentet e historisë sonë kombëtare. Dhe kur kujtojmë Konicën, kemi parasysh jo vetëm shkrimtarin dhe publicistin, kritikun letrar dhe eseistin, përkthyesin dhe enciklopedistin, mjeshtrin e madh të gjuhës shqipe, por dhe një nga etrit e artit e kulturës sonë moderne, intelektualin dhe krijuesin e parë shqiptar të afiniteteve dhe dimensioneve evropiane. Është fakt se megjithë kundërthëniet dhe zikzaket e jetës së tij politike, emancipimi ynë kombëtar do ti detyrohet në një shkallë të ndjeshme rolit dhe veprës së tij. Ky emancipim, do të ketë të bëjë në rradhë të parë me letërsinë, me frymëmarrjen e fjalës shqipe, po vështruar më gjerë me mendimin shqiptar, me nordin evropian të shoqërisë sonë, me ato ura komunkimi që ai hodhi mes Shqipërisë dhe botës së përparuar. Konica synoi dhe punoi tërë jetën, që atdheu i tij, duke qenë gjeografikisht pjesë e pandarë e Evropës, të ndjehej si ajo, të mendonte e të punonte në shembullin e saj, sadoqë realiteti i kohës nuk i jepte shkas për optimizëm. Kjo shpjegon pakënaqësinë e tij të vazhdueshme, zemërimin e hidhur që i zgjonin dukuritë negative në jetën shoqërore e shpirtrore të bashkatdhetarëve; kjo përligj në të shumtën e rasteve edhe satirën dhe sarkazmën e tij të pamëshirshme, që ua kundërvë mendimeve, mendësive dhe praktikave të mbrapshta, anakronike dhe primitive që pengonin e ngadalsonin progresin dhe emancipimin e kombit. Në këtë kuptim Konica do të dallonte nga rilindësit e tjerë, të cilët duke pohuar dhe lartësuar vlerat e shqiptarëve, do të bëheshin edukatorë dhe mësues të tyre. Ndryshe nga ata, ai mori përsipër një mision më të rëndë, atë të kritikut dhe të oponentit, që duke mos harruar vlerat, të evidentonte dhe stigmatizonte të metat dhe cenet e tyre, të mohonte e të tallte çdo gjë të keqe individuale, krahinore e kombëtare të bashkatdhetarëve, në emër të një ideali emancipues e human që i kalonte kufijt e kohës dhe të vendit të tij. Lartësia nga e cila vështronte dhe aspironte Konica ishte e një kuote evropiane. Sigurisht kjo pozitë e veçantë, si dhe natyra e tij e vështirë, temperamenti egocentrik, sado ndërlikime që i sollën personalitetit të tij nuk e errësuan kurrësesi këtë figurë emblematike, që e begatoi, larmoi dhe lartësoi universin tonë kombëtar.

-2-
Faik Konica, la pas një trashigimi të pasur dhe të gjithanshme, por të shpërndarë në kohë e vende të ndryshme, për të cilën dhe sot e kësaj dite është vështirë të bëhet një bilanc i plotë e i saktë. Ajo i ngjan një miniere, që pas çdo hulumtimi nëpër arkiva e biblioteka, i vë studiuesit e tij para zbulimesh dhe befasive nga më të çuditshmet e më fatlume. Dëshmi për këtë janë dhe dy shkrime të panjohura që po ia paraqesim publikut me rastin e jubileut të ditëlindjes së tij. Është fjala për artikujt Çështja shqiptare, zbuluar në arkivin e Sofjes dhe Për stërvitjen morale dhe sociale të popullit, gjetur në arkivin e Kishës së Shën Gjergjit në Boston. I pari i takon vitit 1916, ndërsa i dyti vitit 1921, por sado të shkruar në kohë dhe situata të ndryshme kanë si emërues të përbashkët shqetësimin dhe angazhimin patriotik të autorit për fatin e Shqipërisë dhe mbarëvajtjen e shoqërisë shqiptare.
Artikulli Çështja shqiptare, shkruar në një frëngjishte elegante, në gjuhën e diplomacisë së kohës, është zëri i guximshëm i Konicës në kulmin e Luftës së parë botërore, kur ekzistenca e Shqipërisë vihet përsëri në rrezik nga fqinjët dhe Fuqitë e Mëdha. Ai u bën apel shqiptarëve, e në rradhë të parë klasës së tyre politike, (por për dijeni dhe miqëve e armiqëve të Shqipërisë) për ti dalë zot atdheut të tyre të rrezikuar seriozisht. Sipas tij, kur eksperienca e shtetit të parë shqiptar ka dështuar dhe të drejtat e patjetërsueshme të shqipatrëve kërcënohen nga fuqitë shoviniste e imperialiste dhe Shqipëria është kthyer në shesh lufte, detyra imperative e ditës është që strategjisë së armiqëve u duhet përgjigjur me një strategji shqiptare që të ruajë pas lufte ekzistencën e Shqipërisë dhe të sigurojë shtetin e saj të ardhshëm. Duke u ndodhur mes dy kampeve ndërluftuese, Konica është rradhitur në anën e Austrohungarisë, për shkak të rolit të saj vendimtar që luajti në krijimin e shtetit shqiptar më 1912 dhe të bashkëpunimit të tij të hershëm me të. Por në kushtet e reja të luftës, ai nuk pajtohet dhe i kundërvihet politikës djallëzore e fare të papritur të Vjenës, sipas së cilës ajo nuk ka besim tani në aftësitë vetqeverisëse të shqiptarëve. Konica e hedh poshtë pamëdyshje e me kurajo qëndrimin e ri zyrtar të aleates së tij të madhe duke i cilësuar pohime të tilla si gënjeshtra dhe shpifje cinike të fqinjëve ballkanikë dhe imperialistëve rusë e francezë, pa harruar dhe politikën aneksioniste të Italisë, që përbënte një kërcënim real. 
Për këtë situatë, ai bën fajtor dhe lidershipin shqiptar të kohës dhe hedh akuza të rënda ndaj tyre me stilin e tij të ashpër, duke mos kursyer padrejtësisht dhe figura të shquara patriotike si I. Qemali. Por nuk është kjo kryesorja. Mesazhi i Konicës ngrihet mbi luftën brenda politikës shqiptare, kur kërkon besim në forcat e veta kombëtare dhe jo tek të huajt, qoftë kjo dhe Kurora e Habsburgëve, kur bën thirrje për aksione konkrete të shqiptarëve, kur lyp qëndrim realist dhe kurajoz. Sado i shqetësuar dhe i hidhur që tregohet, lideri ka bindje në një përpjekje të pastër shqiptare dhe kërkon ringjalljen e shpirtit kombëtar, ngritjen e moralit të populit.
Shkrimi i dytë Për një stërvitje morale e sociale të popullit është një farë përkujtese që Konica i dërgon Vatrës nga Roma në 10 maj 1921, para mbledhjes së Kuvendit të saj. Në Shqipëri në këtë kohë sapo është mbledhur Parlamenti i parë dhe shteti i ri shqiptar ka nisur të funksionojë rishtazi. Konica e ndjen për detyrë tu japë bashkatdhetarëve disa mendime dhe këshilla për mbarëvajtjen e shoqërisë shqiptare. Tani në plan të parë kishin dalë problemet sociale e morale, edukimi qytetar i shqiptarëve, të cilin Konica e konsideronte si hallkën kryesore të progresit të vendit. Shqipëria nuk mund të dilte në rrugën e qytetërimit në qoftë se nuk ndiqte dhe zbatonte përvojën e vendeve demokratike të perëndimit. Për Konicën ky ishte imperativi i ditës, çështja më jetike e atdheut të tij. Shoqëria shqiptare duhet të shkëputej nga e kaluara e saj prapavajtëse, nga mendësitë dhe praktikat anadollake, nga psikologjia kriminale, nga mentalitetet mercenare, duke iu kthyer ligjit dhe punës, moralit të shëndoshë dhe qytetarisë. Ajo duhet të punonte përmes veprave dhe shembujve konkretë për të ndryshuar namin e keq që u kish dalë shqiptarëve si kriminelë, hajdutë, mercenarë. Bashkatdhetarët e tij duhet ta kapërcenin hendekun e prapambetjes së gjithanshme, të qytetëroheshin mendërisht, moralisht e fizikisht në qoftë se donin të evropianizoheshin. Shembujt që ai sjell nga prapambetja shqiptare janë tronditës. Kritik e ironik deri në sarkazëm, Konica tregohet i pamëshirshëm në stigmatizimin dhe demaskimin e dukurive negative si vrasja, pabesia, shpifja, vjedhja etj., që ndodhin në Shqipëri, por që nuk mungojnë dhe në mes shqiptarëve të Amerikës. Ndaj është një detyrë e madhe kombëtare, tepër e vështirë dhe afatgjatë puna e gjithanshme që duhet të ndërmarrë shteti, shoqëria, familja për të organizuar stërvitjen morale dhe sociale të shpirtit dhe karakterit të popullit. Në këtë rast Konica, sado i hidhur e i rreptë që tregohet, sadoqë pendën e ngjyen me gjezap (acid), siç thotë Noli, brenda tij rreh zemra e një atdhetari, që vuan dramën e popullit të vet, damkosjen e shqiptarëve nga bota, ku kanë gisht armiqt e tyre dhe mendon për vizione të reja që do të sjellin qytetërimin e Shqipërisë. Në rradhë të parë, ai u drejtohet vateranëve që jetojnë e punojnë në atdheun e qytetërimit e të demokracisë, me synimin që ata të bëhen frymëzues dhe shëmbëlltyrë për shoqërinë shqiptare.
Pavarësisht se këto mendime janë shprehur plot 85 vjet më parë, ato dhe sot kanë një tingëllim aktual dhe na bëjnë ta ndjejmë Faik Konicën si bashkëkohës dhe qytetar të Evropës.

 Tirana-Observer.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Çështja shqiptare*

_Paraqitje e shkurtër_

Serbia prej shumë kohësh është dërrmuar. Mali i Zi i kapitulluar. Anglo-Francezët të dëbuar nga Dardanelet, presin goditjen e fundit në Selanik. Katërshja Aleate, fitimtare në të gjitha fushat e betejës, është në pikën e triumfit përfundimtar në Ballkan. Ushtritë austro-hungareze dhe bullgare tashmë kanë hyrë në Shqipëri dhe së shpejti çëshja shqiptare do të shtrohet sërish, por këtë herë do të jetë më e thjeshtë, nga fakti se fitimtarët e sotëm janë të bashkuar, kanë të njëjta interesa dhe të gjithë dëshirojnë një zgjidhje të natyrshme, që do tiu ofrojë garancitë e stabilitetit dhe të kohëzgjatjes.
Është e vërtetë, se opinioni i Katër Fuqive fitimtare, mbi të ardhmen e Shqipërisë për ne është i panjohur, por ne hamendësojmë se në princip ato janë të favorshme për çështjen e pavarësisë sonë. Nëse Gjermania herë, herë dukej indiferente ose armiqësore;nëse vetë Austria, e cila megjithëse pak kohë më parë pranoi të bëj gjthë ato sakrifica qe të triumfonte programi i një Shqipërie të lirë, tani duket sikur po heziton dhe ka ndërruar mendim: qëndrimi i saj nuk inspiron motive egoiste, por më shumë mendimin që populli shqiptar ka provuar paaftësinë për të qeverisur vetëm. Mirëpo sipas nesh, ky mendim nuk është aspak i hedhur mbi baza të thella dhe solide:
1.Serbët, grekët, malazezët, dhe vetë francezët e rusët, nuk e kanë fshehur kurrë, madje në raste të veçanta e kanë pohuar me cinizëm pikësynimin e tyre, për të ndërhyrë,për të dështuar ngritjen e një qeverie shqiptare. Ata kanë bërë gjithçka për tia arritur qëllimit të tyre.Mirëpo,krimi, agjentët provokatorë, krijuan qe në fillim çrregullim në vend. Italia, që u rendit gjithashtu së fundëmi në krah të armiqëve tanë, e thelloi anarkinë materiale dhe morale të Shqipërisë. Një vend i qytetëruar, i pasur dhe i organizuar, do të kish mundur të triumfonte nga ky sulm kobzi dhe intrigant sistematik. A do të ishte e drejtë të përpiqeshim të pritnim virtytin qytetar nga ana e popullit të varfër dhe primitiv shqiptar?- Miqtë, të cilët kishin mbrojtur ekzistencën e saj,a e kishin marrë seriozisht rrezikun që ta përkrahnin dhe ta udhëhiqnin në hapat e saj të parë në rrugën e pavarësisë?
2.Shqipëria ra që në fillim në duart e gjashtë burrave, më të korruptuarit, më të poshtrit dhe më të diskretituarit në vend: Ismail Qemali, Syrja bej Vlora, Myfit bej, Esat Pasha, Bib Doda, Filip Noga. E kaluara e tyre prej tradhëtarësh dhe zogjsh tregtarë,nuk është nevoja të tregohet, sepse ajo është shumë e njohur, sidomos në Kostandinopojë. Fuqitë mbrojtëse nuk bënë asgjë (përjashto rastin e parë dhe përveç kësaj më vonë) për të çliruar Shqipërinë nga kjo katastrofë, të gjithë të caktuar për të qenë bashkëpunëtorë të fshehtë të armiqëve tanë. Çfarë mund të them? Larg së gjeturi opozitë, ata në mënyrë naive ishin mbështetur, dhe u hodhën në krahët e princit.
3.Princ Vidi, njeriu i botës së përkryer, dukej se ishte zgjedhur dhe përgatitur nga Italia për shkak të mungesës së eksperiencës së tij dhe që nuk i pëlqenin punët e Shtetit. Ai ishte njeriu i gjetur për një vend, ku bëhet fjalë jo për të mbretëruar,por për të qeverisur, për të organizuar dhe për ta vënë në punë. 
Ja disa arsye që dëshmojnë se përvoja e shtetit shqiptar ka dështuar, sepse ajo është bërë në kushte jashtëzakonisht të këqija e fatale. A do të donin ata, të tentonin akoma edhe një herë ta bënin në kushte më të favorshme? Shqiptarët nuk besojnë vetëm në drejtësinë e Katër Fuqive fitimtare të luftës botërore, por veçanërisht në identitetin e interesave të Turqisë, të Bullgarisë dhe të një Shqipërie të lirë dhe të fortë.
1.Nga ky komunitet interesash ne na duket se Turqia dhe Bullgaria janë të prirura të pengojnë zmadhimin e Greqisë,megalomania e së cilës do të jetë gjthnjë një rrezik për paqen.Ajo sheh në Shqipëri një terren të ri,të rekrutimit për ushtritë e saj të ardhshme.
2.Turqia dhe Bullgaria janë të interesuara të pengojnë vendosjen definitive të Italisë në Vlorë.Në rrethet politike të Romës, kurrë nuk janë fshehur qëllimet ambicioze të Italisë për Ballkanin. Pushtimi përmes tokave shqiptare, do të jetë fillimi i vënies në veprim të këtij programi imperialist. Italia dërgon çdo vit në Amerikë një milion emigrantë; një pjesë e këtij emigracioni do të derdhet që sot e tutje në Ballkan,nga rruga e Shqipërisë. (Një nga shkaqet e prishjes së Italisë me princ Vidin dhe ky i fundit, i shtyrë nga ana jonë,është se refuzoi të shpalli një ligj që autorizon shitjen e terrenit për tu vendosur emigrantët italianë). Asnjeri nuk mund ta konkurojë Italinë me punëtorë të zellshëm, seriozë dhe ekonomiqarë, të cilët kënaqen me rrogën qesharake, familjarë me shumë fëmijë, me një fjalë të pakrahasueshëm për sa i përket kolonizimit dhe ndërhyrjeve paqësore.Mbas 25-vjetësh, italianët do të bëhen një kërcënim serioz për pavarsinë e Ballkanit.
3.-Një Shqipëri e bashkuar, ku përfshihen të gjithë territoret nga Veriu në Jug, që gjuha dhe natyra ia kanë caktuar. Ajo do të jetë akoma një Shqipëri modeste nga përmasat, por relativisht e fortë, e zonja të bëhet një element stabiliteti në Ballkan dhe të luajë një rol të dobishëm në sistemin e aleancave, ku Turqia dhe Bullgaria bëjnë gjithashtu pjesë duke lidhur me një linjë të pandërprerë, Bosforin dhe Detin e Zi me Adriatikun.
Nëse pikpamjet që ne parashtruam janë të drejta; nëse ashtu siç shpresojnë shqiptarët, Turqia dhe Bullgaria bashkojnë forcat e tyre me ato të Gjermanisë dhe të Austro-Hungarisë, për të fituar nga kongresi i ardhshëm i paqes njohjen e një shteti shqiptar, ne e besojmë se edhe vetë Shqipëria, tani do të fillojë një punë përgatitore. Bëhet fjalë për atë, që jeta e kombit duhet të fillojë të lëviz. Ndryshe do të jetë, nëse aksioni çlirimtar i Katër Fuqive do të restaurohet në Shqipëri, liria e arritur do të rrezikojë të jetë para saj veç fantazmë e një populli. Shumë pushtime në pak se tre muaj, masakrat, shkatërrimet, zia e bukës, epidemitë, kanë akumulur dëme materiale dhe morale në vend. Të gjitha gjurmët e administratës janë zhdukur. Intelektualët, qoftë si numër i kufizuar , janë shpërndarë nga pak kudo, në të katër anët e botës, veçse jo në Shqipëri.Është e nevojshme të bashkohen këto forca të shpërndara, të grupohen dhe të bëhen të dobishme. Vetëm atëherë mund të thirret një asamble, ku do të lindë një qeveri provizore që duke pritur një administratë definitive, do të kultivojë në popull ndjenjën e rregullit, të autoritetit dhe të Shtetit. Një organ shtypi do të mbajë miqtë e Shqipërisë dhe vetë vendin në korent të këtyre përpjekjeve për kryengritje .
Por është e qartë që kjo punë përgatitore dhe komplekse, megjithëse në dukje e thjeshtë, nuk mund të organizohet dhe çohet deri në fund veçse nga një mbështetje serioze nga jashtë. Kush do fundin, duhet të vlerësojë mjetet. Ndryshe edhe në rastin kur ushtritë austro-hungareze edhe bullgare, do të dërgohen për të pushtuar gjithë Shqipërinë dhe kur çështja e administratës të jetë realizuar, atëherë gjithçka do të thjeshtohet. Ne besojmë se është e nevojshme një përpjekje e pastër për të rigjallëruar shpirtin kombëtar dhe për të ngritur moralin e popullit. Kështu me këtë përpjekje, do të bëhet e mundur të fitohet një titull nderi, që nuk do të humbas falë mirënjohjes sonë.
Sofie, 2/15 janar 1916

_Përktheu Teuta Hoxha_

Tirana-Observer.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Një shoqëri kriminale*

_Për stërvitjen morale dhe sociale të popullit_



Po të më pyeste njeri çndryshim ka në mes të popujve të egër dhe popujve të qytetëruar, edhe po të më lutej të përgjigjesha mirë me katër a pesë fjalë me kuptim të plotë, do ti thosha: Popuj të qytetëruar janë ata që kanë për themel Dekalogun ose ndonjë kanun që zë vendin e Dekalogut.
Popuj të egër janë ata që nuk njohin asnjë rregull të këtillë.
I pesti urdhër i Dekalogut thotë: MOS VRIT!
Për të vënë këtë urdhër në veprim janë bërë kanunet, gjyqet, xhandarët, burgjet. Katër vegla, të cilat kurrë nuk mbeten të ndryshkura, por punojnë si duhet, janë shenjat e para të një populli të qytetëruar.
Do të më presë njeri fjalën a do të më thotë: Pse në Francë, në Angli, në Amerikë etj., që janë pa dyshim vende të qytetëruara, nuk ka përditë vrasje, vjedhje dhe njëqind të liga të tjera?
Pëgjigjem: Pa dyshim ka dhe do të ketë kurdoherë. Këtë nuk e mohon njeri.Po vini re një ndryshim me rëndësi shumë të madhe: në vende të qytetëruara, krimineli shikohet me sy të keq, si një gjë e fëlliqur dhe e poshtër; sicilido qe i ndih policisë që ta zërë. Edhe nëqoftëse keqëbërësi shpëton nga të mos paturit mjaft prova, dyshimi që e rrethon arrin për të ftohur e për të larguar botën.
Po është një vend në faqe të dheut ku katilin e kanë për njeri të nderuar, hapen që ti bëjnë udhë kur ikën, e fshehin nga i vetethëni gjyq, në iu tektë së vetëthënës policë të bëjë sikur e kërkon, edhe në daltë ndonjë i çmendur për të marrë anën e kanunit, e shajnë dhe e fëlliqin me një zell të çuditshëm.Prandaj ai vend ka fituar një famë shumë të shëmtuar në botë. Kur i dëgjohet emri në një sallon a në rrugë, njerëzve u ngjethet mishi e u vjen ndot. Në qendra diturie, e shikojnë si një shpellë kafshësh të egëra ku nuk është dukur kurrë ndonjë shenjë njerëzie.Në qarqet politike e diplomatike thonë se është për të qeshur të lihet i lirë një popull, i cili ska ditur gjë tjetër në më tepër se dymijë vjet, veçse të derdhë gjak dhe snjeh tjetër zanat veç vrasjes.Të tilla fjalë janë thënë mijëra herë me gojë dhe me penë.
Për cilin vend, për cilin popull flas, do ta kuptoni menjëherë kur tiu them që nuk ndodhet në mes të Afrikës, por në Evropë.
* * *
Kur nisa luftën time për çlirimin e Shqipërisë, njëzet e pesë vjet më parë, kujtoja, si shumë i ri që isha , se problemi ish vetëm një problem kombësie. Besoja se pa të arrinte të zgjohej plotësisht ndjenja e kombësisë në zemër të shqiptarëve, themelimi i Shqipërisë së lirë ish një punë e mbaruar, porsa të vinte rasti dhe pa dyshim rasti do të vinte një ditë.Kur mu poq mendia, që pesëmbëdhjetë vjet e tëhu, kuptova se problemi i Shqipërisë më tepër se kombëtar, ish një problem moral. Me të tjera fjalë, kuptova se ky popull që të shpëtojë, ka nevojë më parë se çdo gjë tjetër që ti stërvitet e lartësohet karakteri, ti zbutet e ti pastrohet zemra. Dëshmimi i gënjeshtërt, shpifja dhe vjedhja kanë qënë kurdoherë buka e përditshme e çdo shqiptari të ndershëm, por më tepër se të gjitha kanë qënë pusia dhe vrasja.
Shikoni pak një fakt karakteristik dhe të tmerruar: Mblidhet në Lushnje një i vetëthënë Kongres për të zgjedhur një Qeveri Kombëtare, edhe sgjen më të mirë se kryeministri Sulejman Delvina, një njeri i cili është anëtar i dorës së zezë xhon-turke dhe ka marrë një pjesë të njohur në vrasjen e përgjithshme të armenëve të mjerë në 1915-16.Sipas mendjes së këtyre patriotëve të ndershëm, të vetmit njerëz që mund ta përfaqësojnë me vërtetësi Shqipërinë janë ata që i kanë duart të fëlliqura me gjak gjerë në sqetulla. Dhe ato gojë që qahen nga masakrat e Kosovës, gjithë ato gojë ftojnë një masakronjës të marrë kryesinë e qeverisë.
* * *
Unë mundohem që prej pesëmbedhjetë vjetësh ti japë të kuptojë popullit se sa e shenjtëruar është jeta nga njëra anë dhe nga ana tjetër sa dëm i ka sjellë dhe do ti sjellë Shqipërisë, emrin e saj si një fole katilësh.
Besoj se shumë shqiptarë në Amerikë mbajnë mend protestimet e mia të nxehta, të ashpra dhe shumë herë të përsëritura kur u vra despoti i Korçës (besoj 1906) dhe më 1912 kur u vra në Vlorë oficeri xhon-turk Niaziu. Nuk më hante malli mua për Fotin a për Niazinë, por urreja principin e vrasjes, edhe desha me atë rast ti japë të kuptojë popullit tonë poshtërsinë dhe kafshërinë afrikane të pusisë.
Kur vajta në Amerikë më 1909, u nisa me mendimin të krijoj atje një qendër për stërvitjen morale dhe sociale të popullit tonë, që kur ti jepej rasti i çlirimit, të ish gati për të kuptuar themelet dhe detyrat e një Shteti.Po të këndoni me kujdes kanunoren e vjetër të Vatrës, të shkruar që nga radha e parë e gjer tek e fundmja nga dora ime, do të shihni se sështë tjetër gjë veçse një plan për të stërvitur shpirtin dhe karakterin e popullit.
Në këtë pikë të artikullit, çdo këndonjës e ndjen që arritëm në kufij të fakteve edhe që duhet fjalëve tu lëmë me shëndet.Ja pra një fakt lakuriq megjithë shëmtimin e tij.
Kur u kthye nga Amerika, dy vjet më parë, Kol Tromora qëndrojë në Romë që të piqet me mua. Si zbrazi mirë e mirë thesarin e mendjes së tij dhe më nginji me këshilla, iu tek një ditë kur ishim në odën time të më japë një raport me gojë të punimeve që mbaroi Federata jonë në vjetët e fundit. Bashkë me të tjerat më mësoi edhe një vrasje sensacionale që qenka bërë në Amerikë me urdhër dhe me pagesë të Vatrës!
Më thotë kapedan Kola se rronte në Worcester një Morait me të shoqen korçare, me të vjehrrën dhe me një vajzë të vogël që kishin marrë nga një fshat të Korçës dhe nga muhamedane e kishin bërë të krishterë.Vatra, që të fitonte influencë ndër muhamedanët, dëshironte ta hiqte vajzën nga dora e Grekut dhe tua kthente njerëzve të saj. Po Vatra smejtojë as të zërë një avokat që ta marrë vajzën me gjyq, as të përdorë shtypin amerikan për shpëtimin e saj.Ja Vatra zuri të vetmen udhë që dinë barbarët, vuri dhe e vranë Grekun.
Kol Tromara mi rrëfente këto me një erë trimërie edhe priste pa dyshim të ngrihesha dhe ti shtrëngoja dorën me entuziasëm dhe ta uroj për punën e bukur që bëri. Po su tunda nga vendi, smë lëvisnë buzët, mbeta i dalldisur në mejtime. Ca minuta pastaj pyeta: Atë vajzën e mundonte Greku? Për kundër  tha Kol Tromara,- e ushqente mirë, e vishte bukur, e rriste me kujdes.
Gjeta një shkak që të ndahem nga brigandi, edhe si mbeta vetëm rashë në shtrat me ethet e dëshpërimit. Mejtohesha:Themelohet një shoqëri për të stërvitur e për të qytetëruar popullin dhe mësimi që i jep popullit është të shkelë kanunet e popullit dhe të njerëzisë, të zërë pusi dhe të derdhë gjak. O fat tragjik që më ke bërë shok me vrasësit dhe brigandët, mua që mjë vjen keq të shtyp një mizë kur eci udhës!
Edhe se dija si të sillem, të heqë maskat dhe të bërtas apo të hesht nga frika e shkandullit?...
* * *
Eshtë për të besuar që vrasja e Worcesterit sështë i vetmi delikt që ka bërë Vatra, edhe të tjera vrasje në Amerikë do ta kenë burimin në Tremont Street.Kryetarët e degëve dhe anëtarët e Federatës jo vetëm skanë gisht në këto gjaqe e në këto turpe, po jam i sigurt që edhe i dënojnë me tërë forcën e shpirtit të tyre. Pa dyshim, në Kuvend të afërm do ti shfaqin ndjenjat që kanë duke qëruar me themel jo vetëm hesapet materiale, po ca më tepër edhe hesapet morale.Duhet që faqezinjtë që shkelnë dhe shkelin kanunet e Amerikës mirëbërëse, të marrin një mësim të fort, duhet që puna e Worcesterit të dalë në shesh dhe fajtorët të jepen në duar të policisë.Duhet që të gjithë ata që dinin edhe mbyllnë sytë, të zbohen një herë e mirë me çnderim nga Federata.
Vatra që të rrojë e ti bëjë shërbime të vërteta Shqipërisë, duhet të pastrohet nga çdo qelbësirë, edhe nga një Black-Hand (dora e zezë) ose Gang of hooligans and murderes (gangu i huliganëve dhe i vrasësve), që e kanë bërë njerëz pa shpirt e pa tru, të lartësohet e të bëhet një League for the social and moral education of the people (lidhje për edukimin moral dhe social të popullit)
Jam i bindur që Kuvendi i afërm do të ketë kurajon e lartë dhe patriotizmin e thellë ta reformojë Vatrën që nga rrënja, duke marrë masat e nevojshme për të bashkuar të gjithë shqiptarët e Amerikës për nderin dhe përparimin e vendit. 

_Romë 10 Maj 1921_

Tirana-Observer

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Pasurinë nuk e bën karta: e bën puna* 


_Faik Konica_

Në këtë punë të lekave ka disa gjëra që sjam i zoti ti marr vesh as pakë. Fjala vjen, na thonë se, me të shtypur të lekave, Shteti do ti afirmojë sovranitetin e tij faqe botës. Nga kjo kuptohet që, në mendje të Shqipëtarëve çdo Shtet duhet të ketë kart-monedhë, dhe që këtë privilegj të bukur (ah sa të bukur) e kanë vetëm Shtetet indipendente. Po ky mendim është plotësisht i lajthitur. Ka Shtete të lira, si Republika e Panamasë, që skanë asnjë biletë banke; nga tjatra anë, ka koloni britanike dhe frënge që përdorin monedhë fiduciare të veçantë. Nuk është një nder për një Shtet, të ri a të vjetër, të shtypë kart-monedhë: po nesër do të jetë një çnderim, kur një Shtet, pa borxhe dhe me pasuri latente që pret të nxirret, të ketë bileta banke pa nonjë fuqi blerëse fare. Në dëshëron me të vërtet Shqipëria të ketë monedhën e saj si një akt sovraniteti, od të kish bërë shumë mirë ato dollarë që mori nga Amerika ti kish dërguar në Paris a në London ku, me një komision të vogël, mund të ktheheshin në napolone ari me fytyrën dhe emërin e Shqipërisë: dhe ashtu do të ndodheshin sot në pjacë para Shqipërie. 
Një tjatër gjë që smë hyn dot në kokë, është kjo: Guverna, faqe lekave prej karte, do të lërë në banka të huaja 3.000.000 franga ar, të cilat do ta mbulojnë 100 për 100 monedhën fiduciare tonën. Po këtu na del përpara një dilemë: ose Guverna sdo të lërë në bankat e huaja aqë ar sa ka për të shtypur kartë, dhe ahere gënjen popullin; ose do tbankojë me të vërtet 100 për 100 flori, dhe ahere bën një marrëzi, se në vënt që tu japë të huajve arin e saj ta punojnë me 3 a 4 për qint, pse të mos e mbajë në vënt dhe të bëjë ndonjë punë publike të dobishme dhe pjellëse, e cila të japë ndofta 15 për qint fitim?
Ti lëmë fjalët. E vërteta e xhveshur është që Guverna ka nevojë për para; dhe me që nuk është e zonja ti gjejë duke krrejtur pasurinë latente që ka vëndi, hidhet në nji trik myflizesh: shtyp kartë, me shpresën që do tforcojë popullin ta pranojë kartën për ar, - sa do që historia është plot me katastrofet e shkakëtuara nga ky sistem i quajtur cours force ose forced paper currency; po Ekselencat e Tyre vallë a kanë zënë nonji histori serioze të popujve me dorë?
I madhi vjershëtor gjerman Goethe e ka përqeshur në një mënyrë klasike kartën-monedhë. Në pjesë të dytë të Faust-it, e shpie heroin e tij bashkë me Mefistofelesin në hobor tImperatorit Gjermanisë: Atje gjejnë mopskënaqësinë më çdo anë dhe kryengritjen gati të pëlcasë, se arkat e Shtetit janë të zbrazura. Mefistofelesi, që të tallet, i këshillon Kryeministrit të shtypë në copëra karte çmime, dhe ti japë në vënt të parasë së vërtetë. kryeministri bindet, - dhe shikoni çudinë: të gjithë gëzohen, dhe nisin valet dhe këngët, gjer sa tingëllon dita e fatit, kur këto levere si pranon më njeri, dhe karta bëhet kartë.
Po sduhet të dëshpërohemi; se në Shqipëri, në ka shumë analfabetë, ka dhe shumë njerës të kuptuar prej natyre. Munt që ta shohin lajthimin e tyre dhe të qëndrojnë me kohë në buzë të greminës. Shqipëria ka mjaft reziqe dhe mundime, dhe sështë nevojë ti shtohet dhe një tjatër: monedha fiduciare. Kriza ekonomike që mbretëron sot në Shqipëri, varfëria që e ka mbuluar vëndin, kanë shkake më të thella se mungesa e kartës-monedhë: e kanë burimin e tyre te fakti që populli harxhon, po sfiton gjësendi. Zgjidhja është pr ate PUNA. Kur të lulëzojnë punët, do të nisë të dalë në shesh edhe ari. Bujqësia, rritja e kafshëve, industritë nacionale, të lehta për të krijuar në një vënt aqë të pasur me qymyr të bardhë, - këto dhe jo lekat janë bari i shërimit.
Po që të happen punët, duhet Guverna të ketë një ekspert të mbaruar për financat dhe çështjet ekonomike, dhe atij eksperti ti vënë nënë urdhër nja dhjetë milionë dollarë. Kyçi i shpëtimit është pra, në një hua. Po hua nuk i jep njeri një Shteti që ska stabilitet. Sa kohë Parlamenti përbëhet nga njerës pa patriotismë dhe pa ndërgjegjje, të cilët skuptojnë rëndësin e stabilitetit të Guvernës; sa kohë vendi duron dhe përkrah elemente të turbullta, gati të përmbysin kabinetin për një ambicje personale ose për një kockë që u-hedhin armiqtë, - jo 10.000.000 dollarë, po një kacidhe hua nuk i japin Shqipërisë. Në një fjalim që Peshkop Noli, ahere ministr i punëve të jashtme, pati me korrespondentin e Chicago Daily Neës-it, Zotin Moërer, deputeti ynë i tha Amerikanit se Shqipëria është gati të japë gjithë koncesjet e munudra, të vërë peng gjithë pyjtë dhe metalet e saj, pot ë gjejë një hua të madhe. Mirë po pjacat e Neë York-ut dhe të London-it, të vetëmat ku munt të hapet sot një hua, duan përveç koncesjeve edhe një gjë tjatër: duan stabilitetin, i cili për ta është kryegarantia dhe të cilin mjerisht Shqipëria sduket e zonja tua japë.

ABC nr.27-Faik Konica, 
09.03.2006

----------


## Brari

*Faik Konica në kujtesën e Evropës*

Luan RAMA 

Një vit më parë një miku im kineast erdhi në Francë të fiksonte gjurmë e rinisë së Faik Konicës, vendet ku kishte jetuar ai. Një shekull kishte kaluar dhe shumë pak gjëra njiheshin rreth rinisë së tij. Brenda një kohe të shkurtër ai xhiroi veçse disa pamje të "Collège de France", qytezën e vjetër të Carcassone-s, rrugë e kafene të Parisit, pa mundur padyshim të fiksonte dimensionin e vërtetë të figurës së tij, vetë atë shpirt që ishte mbrujtur me një kulturë të jashtëzakonshme dhe që shfaqej tashmë në Paris si një intelektual i kalibrit evropian. Edhe pse i ardhur nga një cep i humbur i Ballkanit, ky njeri, do të bëhej referencë e debatit intelektual në qendër të Evropës. Kjo referencë spikati jo vetëm në studimet e tij mbi gjuhësinë, por në veçanti me miqësinë dhe bashkëpunimin e ngushtë që ai pati me një nga figurat më në zë të simbolizmit francez, poetin e madh Apoliner, (Guillaume Apollinaire), i cili nuk mungoi të bëhej bashkëpunëtor i tij dhe të angazhohej për çështjen shqiptare.
Vitet në Francë më kanë dhënë mundësinë të ndjek itinerarin francez të jetës së këtij njeriu, që ka lënë aq gjurmë në jetën e shqiptarëve. Në fillim në qytetin mesjetar të Lissieux që shquhet për katedralen e ngritur në kujtim të Saint Thèrese. Pikërisht atje, jo larg bregut të mjegullt normand, ai kishte kaluar vitin e parë të largimit të tij nga Shqipëria. Më 2 tetor 1892, ai ishte regjistruar në "Lycée de Lisieux", kur për herë të parë do të bënte një jetë të vetmuar mes francezëve në klasë "cinquème", nën emrin Schischo'Go Faïk, i lindur në Konitza më 1875 (Konicë). Ende sot, në arkivat e shkollës ruhet emri i nxënësit shqiptar që vinte nga një vend ende i panjohur: Shqipëria. Por klima e lagësht e Normandisë nuk i priu pinjollit shqiptar, kështu familja vendosi ta çonte drejt jugut, me një klimë mesdhetare. Një vit më vonë rruga do ta çonte drejt atij vendi të ngrohtë, një qytet i hershëm mesjetar me një kështjellë magjepse e me plot histori të çuditshme e barbare. I rrethuar nga historitë e "katarëve", ai kishte vazhduar aty studimet e mëpasme, ku gjithnjë do të dallohet si një nxënës shembullor, ku vlerësohet në fund të vitit me një çmim-nderi "prix d'honneur", në "retorikë". Pasi vizitova Carcassonne-n, qytet që mahnit çdo vizitor, një ditë zbrita në Dijon, qytet hijerëndë edhe ky, e më pas në Montpellier, të njohur për qytezën e universitarëve. Më pas, kur arkeologu Muzafer Korkuti do të vinte në Paris të fliste në "College de France" për prehistorinë e Shqipërisë, kulturën dhe kohën antike, së bashku do të kujtonim se pikërisht këtu, një shekull më parë, Konica ndiqte ligjëratat e mjeshtërve të mëdhenj të linguistikës e të historisë. Këtu ai ndoqi kurset e gjuhës sankritisht e hindu dhe me mikun e tij, linguistin e njohur Louis Bellow, ai nisi të mësonte dhe gjuhën hebraishte. 
Në Francë Konica njohu Molierin, Volterin, Diderone... Në shkrimet e tij të mëvonshme, ai nuk harron të përshkruajë historinë e këtij vendi, të shkruajë për dyndjet normande të Robert Guiscard gjer në brigjet shqiptare, për anzhuinet dhe shqiptarët, e gjer tek verërat e Burgonjës. Noli thotë se Apolineri e quante atë "enciklopedi lëvizëse". Jules Le Metre fliste me adhurim se "ky i huaj e shkruan kaq mirë gjuhën tonë"... Në bibliotekat e Parisit ai rrëmoi vite me radhë duke studiuar historinë e romakëve, galëve, grekëve, shqiptarëve. Një ditë një libër i rrallë i kish rënë në duar dhe e kish çmendur nga gëzimi. Ishte një libër i vjetër i një murgu gjerman, Brokard, i cili, siç na thotë vetë Konica, më 1332, i kishte kushtuar një libër Filip de Valois, mbretit te Francës: "Sado që shqiptarët kanë një gjuhë krejt të ndryshme nga latinishtja, - shkruante ai, - prapëseprapë ata kanë në përdorim dhe në të gjitha librat e tyre shkronjën latine". Faiku bëri pyetjen se në qoftë se më 1332 ekzistonte një literaturë në gjuhën shqipe, atëherë është e qartë se shkrimi i gjuhës amtare do të ketë nisur shumë më parë. Madje dhe pseudonimin e famshëm të tij Thrank SpiroBeg, ai e kishte gjetur tek personazhi i një prej romaneve të Léon Cahun, zëvendës konservatori i bibliotekës së madhe "Mazarine", në romanin "Hassan le janissaire".
Padyshim që një nga miqësitë më të bukura të Faikut, këtij "princi të gjuhës shqipe", siç e quante Noli, ishte miqësia e tij me Gijom Apolinerin. Edhe kur iku nga Franca, Faiku do të vazhdonte si bashkëpunëtori i revistës së e Apolinerit "Festin d'Esope" dhe do të shkruante në gazetën intelektuale pariziane "Mercure de France". Apolineri si dhe shumë poetë pararendës të epokës se tij, i këndoi shumë dashurisë. Gjatë një historie të tillë dashurie poeti francez piketoi publicistin shqiptar Faik Konica, drejtorin e revistës "Albania", mikun shqiptar, për të cilin vite më radhë ai do të ushqejë një respekt e simpati të veçantë. Konica dhe Apolineri u njohën në fillimet e këtij shekulli. Që të dy ishin njerëz me kulturë të gjerë, poliglotë dhe me njohje të shumta në rrethet letrare artistike. Pikëtakimet e para ishin në vitet 1903 dhe 1904 gjatë udhëtimeve që Apolineri bëri në Londër, i dashuruar pas Annie Playden, kur kishin qenë bashkë në brigjet e Rinit. U njohën në një kohë kur Konica luftonte me forcë për çështjen shqiptare dhe identitetin nacional. Apolineri ende në atë kohë nuk e kishte shpalosur tërë personalitetin e vet artistik. Emri i tij i vërtetë ishte Guillaume Kastrovitzky dhe kishte lindur me 1880. E ëma e tij ishte polake, vajzë e një emigranti. Apolineri studjoi ne Canes, Nicë, Monaco. Më 1899 erdhi në Paris për të punuar për bukën e gojës dhe në orët e lira mbyllej në bibliotekat e kryeqytetit francez.
Konica dhe Apolineri u njohën në një kohë kur në Francë zhvillohej një aktivitet i gjerë letrar e artistik, kur më 1903 vdiq Gogeni dhe Pisaro, kur Romen Rolani përfundoi vepren "Jeta e Betovenit" dhe kur Pier e Mari Kyri u nderuan me çmimin "Nobel". Më 1904 u shfaq në Paris opera e Vagnerit "Tristani dhe Isolda". Mistrali gjithashtu u nderua me çmimin "Nobel", ndërsa Matisse krijonte tablotë më të famëshme të tij. Që më 1902, shkruan historiani i artit Pierre Marcel Adema, studjuesi më i njohur i krejt veprës së Apolinerit, - botohej revista e përjavëshme "Europiani", ku në dhjetor 1903, nën pseudonimin Thrank SpiroBeg ishte botuar shkrimi i Konices " Skicë e një metode për tu duartrokitur borgjezëve"("Esquisse d'une methode pour se faire applaudir des bourgeois"). Bashkëpunimi i Apolinerit me këtë revistë ishte më shumë politik se sa letrar. Ai interesohej për popujt e shtypur si bullgarët, maqedonët, shqiptarët. Adema boton gjithashtu edhe një letër të Apolinerit ku ai ka shkruar : " Ai banonte në "Oakley Cressent City Road. Nuk e kisha parë kurrë. Më ftoi të rrija disa ditë tek ai dhe do vinte të më merrte në stacion." Duke vijuar në studimin e tij për Apolinerin, Adema shkruan se "Dy të dashuruarit, Apolinerin dhe Anin, Konica i priti me përzëmërsi. Më 1904 Apolineri ishte përsëri mik tek Konica, kësaj rradhe në Chingford, (duke qënë se Faiku ishte i martuar, e kishte lënë banesën e mëparëshme). Gjatë këtyre kohëve, Apolineri e Konica u afruan shumë. Prindërit e Anit nuk donin që ajo të lidhej me një poet, kështu e larguan në Amerikë. Dhimbjen të dy miqtë e ndanë së bashku. Faiku e mori me vehte në një udhëtim në Gjermani, ku ngjarje të kësaj periudhe Apolineri do ti dëshmojë në tregimin e shkurtër "Shqiptari", ku në qëndër është një ngjarje që lidhet pak e shume me Konicën.
Në këtë kohë Konica fillon të botojë disa artikuj në revistën e Apolinerit "Festin d'Esope". Më 1904 boton shkrimin "Mistifikimi më i madh në historinë njerëzore". Ndërsa Apolineri boton më janar të 1905, në numurin 7 të revistës "Albania", artikullin " Një profeci bashkëkohore lidhur me Shqipërinë" ( " Une prophètie contemporaine touchant l'Albanie "). Më 1909 ai boton në revistën " Pan " studimin e tij të famshëm " Studim mbi gjuhët natyrale dhe gjuhët artificiale " (" Essai sur les langues naturelles et les langues artificielles ") me pseudonimin Pyrrhus Bardyli, studim që do të hapte një debat në linguistët e njohur të asaj kohe, të cilët ishin trembur nga dalja e gjuhës " esperanto " dhe rreziku që u kërcënohej gjuhëve natyrale. Konica dëshmon me këtë studim se është një intelektual i rrallë dhe i nivelit evropian, madje një njohës i thellë i gjuhës frënge. Ja pse në faqen e parë të këtij libri të botuar në Bruksel, nën titullin " Essai sur les langues naturelles et les langues artificielles ", Apollinaire ka shkruar : " Autori i kësaj eseje : Faik beg Konitza. Eshtë shqiptari më erudit i Evropës ". Në atë kohë Konica i dërgon Apolinerit librat e albanologëve të njohur si Holger Pedersen apo Gustave Mayer, të cilët kishin vlerësuar shumë autoktoninë shqiptare dhe vlerat e një populli me histori të lashtë. Tregimi "Shqiptari" ("L'Albanais") botuar fillimisht në revistën "Messidor" ndërthuret më pas me ngjarjet në romanin e tij "Gruaja që rri ulur", botuar me 1920 pas vdekjes së Apolinerit. Në këtë roman të bije në sy personazhi i Pikasos dhe Konicës, që të dy miq të ngushtë të Apolinerit, që siç e përshkruan vetë ai "Pablo Canouris, piktor me duar blu e që ka sy si të zogut, është me prejardhje shqiptare, i lindur në Malaga të Spanjës. Në karakterin e Canouris përziheshin kështu Spanja dhe Shqipëria. Në dukje ai ishte i tillë, siç janë shqiptarët, njerëz të bukur, fisnikë e trima ".
Pas largimit për herë të dytë nga Londra, Konica dhe Apolineri e ruajtën miqësinë e tyre, shkëmbyen letra ( letra e fundit është e vitit 1913) dhe shkrime për ti botuar në revistat e njëri tjetrit. Më 1912 Apolineri jetonte në bulevardin Saint Germain-des-Près, n° 202, ku pas vdekjes mbeti dhe biblioteka e tij e pasur. Po atë vit ai botoi një nga poezitë e tij më të njohura, "Mbi urën Mirabo", ndërkohë që Konica, që kishte kaluar nëpër universitetet e Kembrixhit, Harvardit dhe Masaçusetit, meritonte titullin "Mjeshtër i Arteve në letërsi". Njohja me Konicën e shtyu Apolinerin të njihej me historinë e kombit shqiptar dhe të prononcohej ndaj kësaj historie. Fillimisht ai lexoi me interes numrat e revistës "Albania". Veçanërisht e tërhoqi ne atë kohë dhe studimi për Shqipërinë e Eliza Obri (Aubry). Në këtë studim, duke folur mbi absurditetin e qeverisjes së Princ Vidit, ajo pohonte domosdoshmerinë që Franca dhe fuqitë evropiane ta shihnin realisht historinë dhe fatin e këtij populli. Parathenia e Apolinerit në këtë studim është e shkurtër. Ai rikujton udhëtimin në Shqiperi të lord Bajronit. "Ndryshe nga popujt e tjerë të perandorisë otomane që ruajnë ende përkatësitë fetare, shqiptarët dallohen më shumë për intolerancë fetare dhe për ndjenjat e tyre kombëtare. "Zonjusha Obri, - shkruan ai, - dallon mirë karakterin nacional të shqiptarëve, gjenia e të cilëve zotëron në të gjithë botën otomane". "Çështja shqiptare, shkruan me tej ai, diplomatëve të mëdhenj që rregullojnë fatet e botës u duket tepër e vogël, përballë këtij universi kaq të trazuar. Ndoshta një ditë, tepër të shqetësuar do të shkojnë në Janinë ose në Krujë, kryeqytetin e vjetër të Skënderbeut, për të vendosur me një dorë të pasigurtë themelet e një Evropë të re...Bëhet fjalë padyshim për një racë të ndershme, të denjë për tu mbrojtur dhe që vështron me shpresë Francën , e cila tashmë e kupton se çdo të thotë mosinteresimi i saj".
Interesin e Apolinerit për Shqipërinë e tregon edhe shkrimi i tij i gjatë "Tri princër të rremë të Shqipërisë" (" Trois faux princes d'Albanie ") të botuar në revistën "L'europeen", me 1904. Në të bëhet fjalë për pretendimet për fronin e Shqipërisë të të ashtuquajturve princër, "trashëgimtarë të derës së Kastriotëve", të Skënderbeut. Duke shfletuar korespondencën e të vëllait të Apolinerit, gjen të flitet aty dhe për Konicën. Eshtë dhjetor i vitit 1907 kur Alberti, vëllai i Apolinerit, ka shkuar të punojë në një bankë të Londrës dhe sipas porosisë së vëllait të takohet me Spiro Beg, për ti dhënë gjithashtu një libër të sapo botuar të Apolinerit. "Të shtunën isha tek Spiro Beg, i cili ishte mjaftë i dashur, - shkruan Alberti. - Ai më pyeti se cili është ai autor, të cilin ju e kini lexuar së bashku dhe që është bërë i famshëm nga vargjet "oh sa e gjatë është nata në këtë dhimbje që nuk shuhet"...Në një letër tjetër ai shkruan se "Konica ka tmerr të madh nga mishi i ngrirë dhe trembet ta hajë"...Në mars të vitit 1908 ai i thotë Apolinerit se " meqë nuk e njoh gruan e Konicës nuk kisha si ta pyesja për gruan e tij. Por duket qartë se tani ai jeton vetëm..."Të shtunën e kaluar e kaluam darkën bashkë dhe i thashë se ti më kishe pyetur për gruan e tij. Ai më tha se ishin zënë dhe se ajo kishte shkuar tek nëna e saj, por ai shpreson se ajo do të kthehet pas tri muajsh, megjithese faji ishte i saj." Në korrik 1908, nga Londra, Alberti i shkruan përsëri të vëllait se " Konica banon në Hampstead, një lagje ku banojnë shumë gjermane dhe që sipas shprehjes së Konicës ishte një lagje "shik" por me një pazar jo dhe aq të shtrenjtë. Shumë aktorë banojnë fare pranë tij". Nga fundi i gushtit, pra një muaj më vonë ai e njofton Apolinerin se nga Konica s'kishte më asnjë lajm. Në fakt është koha kur Konica nis udhëtimin e tij drejt Amerikës, në Boston, ku takohet me Nolin, i cili çuditet kur e sheh veshur me fustanellën shqiptare..
Gjatë luftës së parë botërore Apolineri i mobilizuar në luftë, plagoset. Ishte nëntori i vitit 1918. Por fill pas kësaj i prekur nga nje tifo që po bënte kërdinë atë kohë në front, ai vdes. Nuk dimë se çfarë ka shkruar Konica kur ka marrë lajmin për vdekjen e mikut të tij, për humbjen e poetit të madh dhe pararendësin e poetëve simboliste. Me siguri, para syve të tij është shfaqur poeti i madh dhe shëtitjet e tyre, bisedat dhe ëndjet e tyre, me siguri i është shfaqur përsëri Sena, urat mbi lumë, ura e famëshme Mirabo, e cila sikur përcjell ende ehon e vargjeve të poetit të madh francez në poezinë Ura Mirabeau.


*Kolona e arte*

Faik Konica

*Vajtim për robëri të shqiptarëvet*

O të humbur shqipëtarë,
Seç qenkeni për të qarë!

Për të qar' e për të sharë,
Për të shar' e për të vrarë!

Armiqtë mbë dhé ju hodhnë,
Dhe ju shtypnë sa u lodhnë!

Sa u lodhn' e sa ju ngopnë
Ju gdhendnë edhe ju rropnë.

As bukë, as brekë s'ju lanë,
Ju punoni, ata hanë!

Nuk ju lan' as pakë nderë
Q'e kini pasur përherë.

As nder, as turp, as gjak s'kini
Unji kryet dhe po rrini.

I duroni vet armiqtë;
Prisni vdekjen apo vdiqtë?

Shërbëtorë t'Anadollit,
Kleçk e lodra të Stambollit.

Në mos u shove fare,
Ndizu, zemra shqipëtare!

O shqipëtarë barkzbrazur,
Fustançjerr' e këmbëzbathur

Zemërohuni një herë,
Mprehni kordhët për të prerë,

Mprehni kordh' e mprehni pallë
Të ju ndritin yj mi ballë,

Ti frikësoni zuzarët
Ç'i shuan shqipëtarët,

E në vend tuaj të rroni
Si të doni e si të thoni!

1901

----------


## [xeni]

NË GJURMËT E NJË EMISIONI PËR KONICËN


	 Në mbrëmjen vonë të datës 15 mars 2006, kanali TV Klan
transmetoi një emision të posaçëm, kushtuar Faik Konicës.
Skenari ishte përgatitur nga prof. Nasho Jorgaqi, të cilit
lexuesi shqiptar duhet ti jetë shumë mirënjohës për punën
e palodhur që ka bërë për qëmtimin e kujdesshëm të veprës
së Konicës dhe botimin e saj në 5 vëllime (vëllimi i pestë
përmban studime për Konicën) nga Shtëpia Botuese Dudaj,
Tiranë, 2001.
	 Në atë emision u fol gjatë për figurën e Konicës, si një
personalitet i shquar i kombit shqiptar, i cili, me
formimin e tij shumëplanësh, me erudicionin e tij të
jashtëzakonshëm, i mahniti shumë përfaqësues të mirënjohur
të kulturës perëndimore. Në emision u theksua me të drejtë
natyra herë-herë edhe kontradiktore e Konicës, gjë që
përbën një dukuri jo të panjohur edhe në jetën e
krijimtarinë e jo pak personaliteteve të përmendura të
kulturës dhe të politikës botërore. Por, mes shumë të
vërtetave që u thanë në atë emision, ra në sy mungesa e ca
të vërtetave, që teleshikuesit duhej ti ishin thënë
domosdo. Po ndalem shkurtimisht në disa të vërteta të
pathëna (për të mos thënë të autocensuruara) në emisionin
në fjalë.
	 Së pari, bashkëpunimi i Konicës me Ahmet Zogun u vlerësua
si një lajthitje e tij që e kishte burimin në natyrën e
tij kontradiktore. Mendoj se një pohim i tillë nuk i
përcjell teleshikuesit të vërtetën për karakterin e
marrëdhënieve mes Konicës dhe Zogut, si mbret i
shqiptarëve. Është e vërtetë që nuk ishte Konica ai që ia
lypi bashkëpunimin Zogut, të cilin e kishte pasur
kundërshtar të hapur politik, ishte Zogu ai që e lypi këtë
bashkëpunim dhe që Konica e pranoi për një qëllim të lartë:
për ti shërbyer diplomacisë së Mbretërisë Shqiptare në një
shtet të madh, si Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, një vend
ky dashamirës për kombin shqiptar në Evropën Juglindore.
Pra, Konica u nis nga një qëllim tepër madhor kur pranoi të
hynte në shërbimin diplomatik të mbretit Zog, i cili i dha
një mandat të përhershëm përfaqësimi në SHBA.
	 Është e vërtetë që Konica e ka kritikuar Zogun, madje
ashpër, dhe për këtë kritikë në atë emision u fol pa kursim
nga profesorët e intervistuar. Por profesorët e nderuar
duhej të përmendnin edhe vlerësimet shumë të larta që
Konica ka bërë për figurën e tij. Po pse heshtën për këto
vlerësime profesorët e intervistuar? Bindjet mund ti kemi
të majta, të djathta ose të qendrës, por ato nuk duhet të
na pengojnë të pohojmë të vërtetat që janë shkruar e zezë
mbi të bardhë, se për ndryshe do të mbetemi robër të
praktikave enveriste, sipas të cilave koha e mbretërimit të
Ahmet Zogut vlerësohej si një njollë e zezë në historinë e
Shqipërisë!
	 Së dyti, në atë emision edhe marrëdhëniet e Konicës me
Nolin trajtoheshin nga këndvështrimi i natyrës së tij
kontradiktore. Mendoj se edhe në këtë rast teleshikuesit
nuk i thuhet e vërteta deri në fund. Shkaqet e
marrëdhënieve herë-herë të acaruara të Konicës me Nolin
mund të jenë të shumta, por këtu nuk është vendi të hidhet
dritë mbi to. Në të vërtetë, shkaku kryesor i fërkimeve mes
këtyre dy figurave të shquara të kombit tonë qëndron në
mospërputhjen e bindjeve të tyre politike: Konica ishte
antikomunist, kurse Noli ishte simpatizues i komunizmit.
Madje Konica flet me fakte për bindjet komuniste të Nolit.
	 Së treti, pas pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga Italia fashiste,
kur po rrezikohej copëtimi i saj i mëtejshëm, sidomos nga
shovinizmi grekomadh, edhe Konica, edhe Noli, në figurën e
mbretit Zog shikonin simbolin e unitetit kombëtar dhe
kërkonin krijimin e kabinetit qeveritar në mërgim, ashtu
siç kishte këmbëngulur edhe vetë mbreti në kancelaritë e
fuqive perëndimore. Pra, për mbrojtjen e interesave të
larta të vendit, këto dy personalitete të spikatura të
kombit shqiptar bashkoheshin rreth mbretit në mërgim. Nuk
duhej të mos u thuhej teleshikuesve edhe kjo e vërtetë për
figurën e Konicës në marrdhëniet e tij me Nolin.
	 Së katërti, Konica i la një amanet Nolit që eshtrat e tij
të preheshin domosdo në atdheun e tij. Dhe kjo e vërtetë u
tha në emision. Por teleshikuesit të thjeshtë nuk iu tha e
vërteta se cili ishte shkaku që Noli, sa qe gjallë, nuk e
çoi dot në vend amanetin e Konicës. Se ka rrezik që
teleshikuesi i painformuar mirë apo që është në një moshë
të re, mund të rrijë e të mendojë gabim: Noli ose spaska
dashur, ose nuk paska mundur ta çonte në vend atë amanet.
Dhe kjo e vërtetë mbeti e pazbuluar për teleshikuesin e
lartpërmendur, se po të thuhej ashtu siç është, do të dilte
zbuluar Enver Hoxha, si armik i egër i Konicës.

*Eshref Ymeri*

----------


## faiksmajli

Kumtesë nga: Mërgim Korça


Nuk i a kam vënë vetes detyrën as të them se Faik Konica u lind më 1875 në Konicën Shqiptare e as të zë ngojë faktin se u shua në Boston në vitin 1942. Gjithashtu nuk do të zë ngoje faktin se ai qe bashkëthemelues i Vatrës dhe drejtues i saj nga 1921 e deri më 1926 e pastaj, në vazhdim, edhe kryetar nderi i saj. Kjo është pjesë e detyrës së biografëve të tij. Por unë, në këto pak minuta kohë që më vunë në dispozicion organizatorët e këtij tubimi, (jo për të më nderuar mua, jo, por Faik Konicën), e konsideroj ndér timin faktin që po ju paraqis mbase një pamje jo fort të dritësuar të vlerave madhore të tija, temperamentit si edhe pozicionimeve të këtij personaliteti poliedrik të cilin ai, me të cilin më shumu shanë, më shumu deshën e më gjatë bashkëpunuan, Imzot Noli, e ka stigmatizuar si vijon :

Faik Konica qé i përkryer si stilist, i shkëlqyer si erudit dhe i madh si atdhetar! 

E për ta shikuar Konicën nga ky këndvështrim, nuk kam se si të mos vazhdoj me konsiderata disa njerëzish vërtet të shquar të kulturës kombëtare, të cilët janë studjues të dëgjuar në fushë të letërsisë si edhe gjuhësisë edhe kanë dhënë konsideratat e tyre rreth personalitetit të Faik Konicës. Prof. Namik Ressuli e ka përcaktuar Konicën si vijon : 

Konica ka qenë polemisti si edhe satiriku më i fortë që ka nxjerrë kombi ynë por njëkohësisht edhe më i urryeri! 

Por krahas këtij pohimi, profesor N.Ressuli ka thënë edhe : 

Ndër shkrimtarët toskë ai pa as më të voglën mëdyshje qé më eleganti si edhe më europiani i kohës së tij. I krahasuar me Patër Gjergjin e madh, natyra i dha Konicës po aq intuitë të fjalës e gjithashtu edhe të shprehjes. Të njajtë u a dhuroi edhe elegancën e fjalísë. Por atje ku u tregua bujare me Patër Gjergjin e koprrace me Konicën qé fantazía si edhe mëndja sintetike! 

Ai që u quajt Meteori i kulturës Kombëtare, Dr.Vangjel Koça, personalitetin e Konicës e ka përkufizuar sikur e ka skalitur në metal :

Estéti i pashoq si edhe polemisti më elegant që ka nxjerrë kultura shqiptare, ishte njëkohësisht edhe viktimë e vetes së tij : Bota Shqiptare nuk kishte nevojë për shigjetarë po për mësues edhe edukatorë! 

I thashë në krye këto pohime të bashkëkohësve në mënyrë që ne, brezat pasues, të mundohemi ti mbivendosim këto kuadro që na paraqitën bashkëkohësit e Konicës e ta krijojmë më të drejtpeshuar pamjen e tij duke i përgjithësuar këto kulme edhe me rrethanat kohore e të shikojmë efektivisht se cila ka qenë figura e vërtetë e Konicës. 
Shkollimin e parë ai e mori nën ndikimin e drejtpërdrejtë anadollak. I vijoi mësimet në Kolegjin e Jezuitëve në Shkodër prej ku vete e studjon në Francë por duke kaluar përmes Liceut të Gallatasarajit. Diplomohet në Universitetin e Dijonit në Francë. Të mbaronte me kaq, do të qé mirë. Merr pastaj diplomë në fushën e leteraturës edhe nga Universiteti i Harwardit. Kështu bota e brëndëshme e Konicës ndikohet nga shumë erëra që i krijojnë shtjella në mëndjen e tij ku pa as më të voglën mëdyshje ndikimet lindore çvendosen nga forca e rrymave kulturore moderne perëndimore ku predominon kultura si edhe gazetaría franceze, e posaçërisht mbresa i le panfletizmi francez! I ndikuar ksisoji nga fryma liberale dhe antikonformiste e Francës ai, duke qenë konsull e më vonë edhe ministër fuqiplotë i Monarkisë Shqiptare në Republikën Presidenciale Amerikane, shkruan e shkruan shumë kundra mbretit Zog. Shkrimet e tija bile çfrytëzohen nga advokatët mbrojtës të Ndok Gjeloshit si edhe Azis Çamit që e qëlluan Mbretin Zog në Vjenë më 21 shkurt të vitit 1931, sa që arritën ti mbronin atentatorët me aq shumë argumenta sa që atentatorët e Mbretit morën dënime minimale ! 
Në vazhdim, më 22 gusht 1938 Konica shkruan : 

Monarkia ka në Shqipëri dy lloje armiqësh, ata që vetëm i thurin lavde vënd e pa vënd, si edhe ata që e bëjnë qesharake me festime të tepruara. Po u pëlqeu monarkía, ti japin dinjitet e të heqin dorë nga karnavalet! 

Sa i takon gjuhës së Konicës, ai ka meritën e madhe që ndërmjet alfabeteve të ndryshëm të propozuar, ai e mbështeti atë të Shoqërisë Bashkimi të themeluar më 1899 nga Imzot Prengë Doçi me germa latine edhe ksisoji vazhdoi e botoi revistën e tij Albania për 12 vite me radhë. 
Një nga ngjarjet e jetës Konicës së cilës nuk mundemi ti anashkalojmë, është edhe çmimi Kapelja e lartë që i u dha më 1938-ën nga revista humoristike londineze The Judge, me botues Harry Newmanin. Motivacioni mbështetej në vlerësimin e tij si konsull edhe Ministër Fuqiplotë i Mbretërisë Shqiptare. Konica duke mos qeni bindur se çmimi qe i sinqertë, me që revista kish edhe namin e madh si revistë që përgojonte e tallte këdo, në letrën e falënderimit shkruan mes tjerash :

 Unë kokën time e bëj kurbán për kapelen e zotit Newman !

Nga e gjithë prodhimtaría e shkruar nga Konica, një vënd të posaçëm zë pjesa që duhej tishte vazhduar e pastaj mbaruar si roman me titull : 

Doktor Gjëlpëra zbulon rrënjët e dramës së Mamurrasit

Kjo pjesë letrare është reflektimi i gjëndjes së intelektualëve shqiptarë. Në pjesën e parë Konica e brumos dhe e gatuan figurën e të riut shqiptar që po shkollohet në perëndim duke u përgatitur të kthehej në Atdhé për ti shërbyer këtij të fundit. Pastaj vjen pjesa e dytë ku i gjithë idealizmi i doktorit fillon e lëkundet tek ballafaqohet me injorancën anadollake të Shqipërisë të asaj kohe ku sundonte injoranca, ryshfeti si edhe korrupsjoni. Nuk mundem ta hesht të vërtetën se analiza apo aq sa ka shkruar Konica tek Doktor Gjëlpëra, edhe sot paraqit interes të pafund.
Para se ta përfundoj këtë paraqitje fluturimthi të figurës sa elitare e po aq edhe kundërthënëse të Faik Konicës, dua tju sjell disa pohime të tijtë që marrin vlera të pashoqe të menduar thellë. Janë pikërisht këto pohime të cilët i kanë shkaktuar autorit gjithatë pozicionim kundra të kategorive të ndryshëme shoqërore në Shqipëri. Konica ka thënë :

- Janë disa shqiptarë që sillen si të vërtetë këndezë e zëmërohen posa zë të 
këndojë kokorikoo nonjë tjatër si ata. Mjerisht në Shqipëri ka pak pula !

- Kur shoh ca eskrokë të poshtër e pa ndér, mace tegëra me dy faqe, tradhëtorë, çpifarakë, vrasës vullgarë prapa kurrizit, ta marrin e ta përdorin e ta ndyjnë emërin shqipëtar : ta thom çiltas se më vjen turp që jam shqipëtar edhe unë. Të qe se e ndërroja dot racën time me fjalë, shpejt do të thohesha grek, kuco-vllah, etj. Edhe evgjit do ta kisha për ndér ! 

E me që jemi pikërisht në mjediset e një kishe, dua tju kujtoj edhe pohimin e fundit që po citoj nga Faik Konica e që tingëllon aq i fuqíshëm :

Ati ynë që je në qiell, jepna fuqínë ta mbajmë gojën mbyllur kur 
skemi gjë për të thënë ! 





___________________________________________

Kumtesë e mbajtun me datë 3 dhetor në ambientet e Kishës Shën Palit, Michigan



___________________________________________

----------


## Albo

*Abetari shqip*

Faik KONICA

Në pak fjalë, - me qëllim por pa shpresë që t`u mbushim kokën hamajve, zaptieve, të shtrembërve e t`egërve, - duam të shkoqitim çështjen e abetares gjer më sot. I pari libër në gjuhën tonë dolli në 1635, d.m.th. 256 vjet më përpara, në Romë, prej Frengut të Bardhë (Dictionarium Latino-Epiroticum). [Autori më vonë do zbulonte duke gërmuar në arkivat e bibliotekës kombëtare të Francës, veprën e Pjetër Budit "Speculum Confessionis" ose "Pasqyra e të rrëfyemit" të shkruar, me të njëtin alfabet, në vitin 1621, pra 14 vjet më parë]. Ky libër përdori një alfabet, i cili ka të ngjarë se përdorej edhe më parë, se, po ta kish bërë Frengu i Bardhë, do ta kish thënë në parathënie të librit të tij; pra duke heshtur, na rrëfeu se alfabeti i tij nuk qe i ri. Me atë alfabet duallën gjer më sot shumë libra, më të shumtët përmbi fe, një fjalor shqip e italisht disa mijëra shtyllash, e me atë mëson gjithë pjesa e Gegërisë katolike. Të metat e atij alfabeti janë kryesisht dy: 1) Ka disa gërma të veçanta që nuk gjenden në shtypshkronjat; 2) S`është i mjaftueshëm për toskërishten.
Që të mos e ngarkoj tepër artikullin, shkoj e vij te viti 1879. Në atë mot, Sulltani, për të ndezur në Shqipëri një zjarr kundër sllavizmit, cpoi disa "Meemure" shqiptare të mblidhen që të bëjnë një alfabet shqip. Këta, me leje të qeverisë (turke), u mbluadhnë. Në mes tyre, hyri si thonë e si do të mund të provojmë një ditë - një anëtar i Moskovit, i cpuar me udhë nga patriarku grek. Kjo mbledhje kishte për detyrë: 1) O të merrte alfabetin e Frengut të Bardhë, si 300 e sa vjetësh më të vjetër; 2) O të bënte një të ri, duke treguar të metat e alfabetit të vjetër; 3) O të mos i përsëritte ato mangësi.
Mjerisht, mbledhja turko-moskove: 1) Nuk e mori alfabetin e Bardhit. 2) Nuk tha pse s`e mori. 3) I përsëriti të keqiat e alfabetit të Bardhit. 4) Shtoi shumë gabime të reja.
Që të marrin vesh atdhetarët e kulluar se ç`është ai alfabet i Stambollit, le të venë re këto: Alfabeti i Stambollit ka 36 gërma. Ndër këto janë: 1) shtatë shkronja cirilike (sllave). 2) Pesë shkronja greke. 3) Një shkronje cirilike (sllave) kokë-tatëpjetë. 4) Një shkronjë latine e vërtitur. 5) Dy shkronja latine kokë-tatëpjetë. 6) Një shkronjë latine e tredhur. Të tjerat janë latine. Lexuesi që ka pakë mendje, i sheh vetë ndyrësinë e këtij alfabeti: 1) I bërë me spica të Moskovit, na vë në rend të popujve sllavë. 2) I përzier me shtatë mënyra shkronjash, është i ndyrë në të parë, e i jep gjuhës një hije të egër. 3) Nuk mund të botosh libra asgjëkundi në Evropë, veç po të blesh shkronjat përkatëse dhe të paguash shumë më shtrenjtë. Kur desha të filloj një të përkohshme shqipe gjashtë vjet më parë, dëshirova pikë-së-pari të përdor o alfabetin e vjetër të Shkodrës, o alfabetin e Stambollit - të cilat do t`i rrëfej ndoshta një ditë gjatë e gjerë, e atëherë le të gjykojnë shqiptarët ç`janë ata njerëz e ç`jam unë - nuk më tunden fare.
Më 1899, disa atdhetarë të flaktë të Shkodrës u mblodhnë, për të themeluar një shoqëri të madhe për lëvrimin e gjuhës shqipe. Këta shqiptarë krijuan një alfabet, të cilin, edhe pse qe i arsyeshëm edhe nga dëshira e bashkimit, e muarëm edhe ne dhe po e përdorim që prej dy vjetësh tek revista "Albania"... Alfabeti i "Bashkimit" jo vetëm shtypet lehtazi kudo, po është edhe i arsyeshëm në shumë anë. Këto edhe njëqind të tjera tregojnë se me alfabet të "Bashkimit" mbahet mirë rrënja e fjalëve.
Tani cilat janë kundërshtimet e meemureve kundër këtij alfabeti. Janë pesë: 1) "Alfabeti i Stambollit është më i vjetër" -"Bashkt-ustuna, efendem!" Por alfabeti i Bardhit është 300 vjet më i vjetër. Pse nuk e mbajtët? Pra, edhe ju vetë rrëfyet se vjetërsia nuk është argument i mjaftueshëm për të mbajtur një gjë të ligë. 2) "Alfabeti i Stambollit është më i përhapur". -Ato gënjeshtra t`ia shisni një tjatëri, por jo mua. A e mirrni vesh? Ndër 100, 90 ndër shqiptarët e jashtëm e përdorin këtë alfabet që përdorim ne, a me disa ndryshime. Atë të meemureve e përdorin 7 a 8 meemure, e nja 10 zaptienj këmbë-qelbur të Toskërisë. Po, si thotë Frengu, "qui n`entend qu`une cloche n`entend qu`un son". "Kush dëgjon vetëm një këmbanë, dëgjon vetëm një zë". E ju, duke folur gjithnjë me ata 10 a 15 meemure e zaptienj, "u-hazdis" e kujtoni se kini me vete gjithë Shqipërinë. 3) "Shkronjat e "Bashkimit" janë të shumta e nuk i mëson dot populli". -Përgjigje: Alfabeti i "Bashkimit" ka 23 ose 24 shenja, kurse juaji ka 36, d.m.th. 12 më tepër. 4) "Populli s`merr vesh se si dy shenja bëjnë një tingull. I duket më lehtë një shenjë për çdo zë". -Përgjigje: "Evet efendem, vallah bil`lah! Jini të mësuar me "xhin-cim-sin-shun", o mor të zinj, e jo populli po juve vetë ju duket e vështirë të mblidhni dy shkronja për të treguar një tingull. Se arabishtja e turqishtja që ju kanë hyrë në palcë e në gjak, për çdo tingull kanë një shenjë. Fshataraku i Gjermanisë pse mëson, p.sh. katër shkronja -tsch- për të treguar tingullin ç? Fshataraku i Shqipërisë pse të mos mësojë dy shkronja? Fshatarët e Shqipërisë kanë mend, po Bashstenete s`mësoni dot ndoshta. 5) Më në fund Meemuret na pyetnë shumë herë: Pse "Albania" edhe "Bashkimi" nuk u muarnë vesh ta kenë alfabetin një e të përbashkët? -Me të vërtet, në nja dy a tre shkronja kemi ndryshim, por ai ndryshim nuk prish punë. Fundi alfabeti një është. Rumania ka një Akademi, e, megjithatë, bota është ndarë në dy pjesë për një ndryshim të dy a tri shkronjave. Më vonë edhe ky ndryshim do të pushojë. Alfabeti i "Bashkimit", për lirinë që i dha shqipes të shtypet apo të botohet kudo, për hijen europiane që i dha shkrimit të gjuhës sonë, për shërbime të tjera që ka për të bërë në sy të botes, meriton me të vërtet emrin ALFABETI KOMBETAR I QYTETERUAR. Alfabeti i Moskoveve e i Turqeve, i Meemureve e i zaptieve, i harbuteve e i ulefexhijve, me hijen aziatike e të ndyrë që ka, me pengesë e botimit që u sjell librave shqipe, s`meriton tjatër emër përveç ALFABETI I EGER I HARBUTEVE. U bë nevojë t`u thyejmë hundën një herë harbutëve. Në kanë për të thënë gjë, të re, do t'u përgjigjemi. Po, në zënçin të këndojnë për të mijtën herë këngën e zaptieve, nuk kemi kohë për të humbur.

----------


## Albo

*Ju rrëfej grekërit*

Faik KONICA, 

Prej disa kohësh ndërmjet Italisë e Greqisë po zhvillohet për Shqipërinë një përleshje paraprake me fjalë, që mund të jetë pragu i një konflikti të armatosur. Italia ngre çështjen se Greqia mbante një pjesë të madhe territori që i përket Shqipërisë, ndërsa Greqia e mohon me zë të lartë këtë pretendim. Shumë amerikanëve u është dukur e çuditshme që, ndërsa zëri i italianëve dhe grekërve dëgjohej, nuk ndihej zëri i pavarur i Shqipërisë. Porse a nuk ka thënë njëherë një autor anglez se një nga karakteristikatë shqiptarëve është se ata janë të "paartikuluar"? 
Kërkesave të përsëritura unë iu jam përgjigjur se nuk kisha gjë për të thënë, ndërsa atyre miqve amerikanë, të cilëve ndjenjat e tyre dashamirëse u japin të drejtën të më pyesin përse ashtu, u jam përgjigjur se më kishte ardhur gjithçka në majë të hundës dhe se kisha vendosur që këtej e tutje të mbetesha një spektator i thjeshtë i tragjedive dhe i farsave të botës. Por tani është një grup atdhetarësh shqiptarë që më kërkon të bëj një deklaratë. Këta miq shqiptarë dinë për mua disa gjëra që miqtë e mi amerikanë nuk i dinë. Ata e dinë se unë kam lindur në zonën kufitare shqiptaro-greke që bën pjesë në krahinën e vënë në diskutim, kështu që trojet ku unë kam luajtur si fëmijë janë fushat e betejave të ardhshme; ata mendojnë se askush tjetër më mirë se unë nuk e njeh historinë e kësaj krahine dhe ata më përmendin vazhdimisht se si drejtues i rinisë, unë njëherë e nj'ë kohë kam qenë mbrojtës i palodhur i tërësisë tokësore të Shqipërisë. Prandaj ndonëse me lëkundje, vendosa të thyej heshtjen dhe t'i paraqes popullit amerikan disa fakte të kontrollueshme rreth sfondit historik të konfliktit që po vjen rrotull. 
(I) 
Siç dihet nga të gjithë, në periudhën e lashtë shqiptarët quheshin ilirë. Rajoni i diskutueshëm në lashtësi njihej si Iliria e jugut dhe më vonë është quajtur Shqipëria e Jugut, ndërsa grekërit kanë vendosur ta quajnë Epir, një emër që do të thotë "kontinent" dhe në zanafillë përdorej për këtë rajon nga banorët e ishujve të vegjël përtej bregut të Shqipërisë, po ashtu si peshkatarët e ishujve Bahamas do ta quanin Floridën "kontinenti", me një emër që nuk ka asnjë lidhje me kombësinë e popujve që banojnë në kontinentin në fjalë. Ky rajon gjatë afër pesë shekujve të sundimit turk përbënte vilajetin ose provincën e Janinës, me qytetin e Janinës si kryeqendër. 
Jo vetëm që ky rajon ka qenë gjithmonë shqiptar nga gjuha edhe kombësia, por kufinjtë e fiseve ilire shkonin shumë larg përtej. Madje, edhe ishujt Joniane kanë qenë kryesisht ilire. Në një libër të famshëm që e njohin mirë studiuesit, "Fjalor i antikiteteve klasike" të Lybkerit, tek artikulli për Kerkyrën (Korfuzin) vihet në dukje se ai ishull "në zanafillë banohej nga ilirët". Kurse ata që do të marrin mundimin të lexojnë veprën e studiuesit të njohur suedez, Martin P. Nilson, botuar në Lund më 1909 me titullin "Studime mbi historinë e Epirit të Lashtë", do të shërohen nga prirje për të menduar se Epiri ka qenë ndonjëherë grek. Ky rajon e ka ruajtur natyrën e vet ilire të pandryshuar. Deri dhe kaq vonë sa i bie në shekullin e dhjetë të erës sonë, perandori i Bizantit Leoni i Mençuri, në një nga librat e tij përmend faktin që "banorët e Epirit janë shqiptarë". Pak nga pak depërtimet greke nisën të ndiheshin në disa pjesë të këtij rajoni. Se si u bënë të mundshme këto depërtime, ne e dimë nga disa autoritete të dorës së parë. 
(II) 
Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë, Janinën e qeveriste një princ bizantin (ose një despot, siç e kishte titullin zyrtar) i quajtur Thanas. Këtij Thanasi i hipi në kokë ideja e bukur për të vrarë gjithë shqiptarët. Ju mund të dyshoni se mos këto ngjarje janë nxjerrë nga ndonjë legjendë shqiptare e shtembëruar ose nga ndonjë fletushkë propagandistike italiane. Aspak. Autoriteti që na e njofton këtë mizori është një grek besimtar dhe i ndershëm, Mihail Dukas, pjesëtar i Shtëpisë perandorake bizantine me po atë emër, kronika e të cilit përfshihet në koleksionin e madh të historianëve bizantinë, që ndodhet në Bon dhe mund ta studiojë çdo studiues. Me neveri dhe mosmiratim Dukasi njofton të gjitha egërsitë dhe vrasjet që ka bërë Thanasi kundër popullsisë shqiptare të Janinës. Siç thotë Dukasi, një nga lojrat e tyre të parapëlqyera ishte t'u priste hundët ose pjesë të tjera shqiptarëve dhe t'i linte të vdisnin në agoni. Disa krerë feudalë shqiptarë e kërcënuan Thanasin me një ekspeditë ndëshkimore, nëse ai nuk do t'i ndërpriste krimet kundër shqiptarëve. Thanasi u përmbajt një fare kohe dhe martoi vajzën e vet me princin më të fuqishëm të asaj kohe, me Gjin Shpatën. Pas njëfarë periudhe, Thanasi i nisi përsëri përndjekjet, madje edhe më të egra se më parë. Siç shkruan Mihail Dukasi, ndërsa Gjin Shpata mblodhi një ushtri dhe e rrethoi Janinën, kryeqytetin e vjehrrit të vet, Thanasi çdo ditë nën flamurin e armëpushimit i dërgonte Shpatës një shportë me sy të nxjerrë nga kokat e shqiptarëve fatkeqë dhe kjo dhuratë e kobshme vazhdoi derisa u hoq rrethimi. 
Siç e thotë historiani, ambicja e Thanasit ishte të fitonte nofkën e Albanoktonos që do të thotë Shqiptarovrasës. Dukasi shton se despotit i pëlqenin shumë të huajt dhe të jashtmit, prandaj pati sjellë shumë prej tyre në qytet. Së fundi thuhet me marifet se Thanasi ia doli mbanë "të zbrazte" Janinën nga banorët e rrënjës. Natyrisht zor se mund të shpikte një metodë më të efektshme për të ndryshuar përbërjen etnike të një vendi, porse "të drejta" të krijuara në këtë mënyrë, ta themi në folmen më të butë, janë të një cilësie të dyshimtë. Krimet e përshkruara nga Mihail Dukasi kanë ndodhur më 1380 dhe në pak vite më parë. 
Pas pesëdhjetë vjetësh, më saktë më 1431, një ushtri e fortë osmane erdhi me gjëmime te portat e Janinës, e cila ndërkaq ishte ripopulluar me të ardhur, dhe me një sulm qyteti u pushtua. Është për t'u shënuar fakti se, pasi i bënë një mbikqyrje krahinës, turqit e klasifikuan atë si pjesë të Shqipërisë. Por ka edhe diçka më domethënëse dhe krejt të pakundërshtueshme. Turqit bënë një regjistrim të kujdesshëm të qyteteve e të fshatrave dhe emrat e këtyre vendeve kanë dalë më pas në botimet zyrtare në trajtat e tyre shqip e jo greke. Për shembull, le të marrim rastësisht dy emra, dy qendrat e quajtura shqip Delvina dhe Grevena. Ato janë regjistruar përkatësisht Dhelvinon dhe Grebenë. Turqit e hershëm kanë qenë të përpiktë me hollësi të madhe për shënimin e emrave të vendeve, duke parapëlqyer gjithmonë trajtat e mirëfillta popullore. Për shembull, pas rrethimit të parë të Vjenës, turqit nisën ta shkruanin Wian me një A të gjatë, që është trajta e vërtetë popullore dhe sa kohë zgjati Perandoria Osmane, ata iu përmbajtën kësaj trajte, duke flakur trajtën artificiale Wien. Në traktatin e Ajzenburgut të nënshkruar më 1664 ndërmjet Turqisë dhe Perandorisë Romake të Shenjtë e të hartuar turqisht e latinisht, kur numërohen titujt e perandorit Habsburg, teksti latin e quan atë mbret të Bohemisë, porse në tekstin turqisht turqit kanë ngulur këmbë për ta thënë mbreti i çekëve. 
(III) 
Pushtimi turk solli një ndryshim të rëndësishëm në jetën e Shqipërisë. Për arsye qe janë tepër të gjata për t'i shtjelluar këtu, shumë shqiptarë e lanë krishterimin dhe u bënë moslemanë, e kjo lëvizje vijoi për dy shekuj, derisa rreth 65 % e popullsisë u bë moslemane, pjesa tjetër mbeti e krishterë, në veri si besimtarë të kishës Perëndimore e në Jug të asaj Lindore, që shpesh quhet gabimisht kisha greke. Meqë në kishën e dytë shërbesat bëhen greqisht dhe kleri është në pjesën më të madhe grek, u krijua mundësia për grekërit që të shkombëtarizonin shqiptarët duke e përsosur kishën si mjet të propagandës. 
Një faktor tjetër ka qenë ardhja tinzare e banorëve që flisnin greqisht, shpesh të favorizuar me budallallëk nga pronarët shqiptarë, të cilët kishin nevojë për bujq për të zëvendësuar shqiptarët që iknin në luftërat e pafund të Perandorisë Osmane. Ngritja e Greqisë si shtet i pavarur i dha një shtysë të fuqishme propagandës greke. Tashmë grekërit nisën haptas të shpallnin se çdo besimtar i kishës Lindore, pavarësisht nga gjuha dhe kombësia, ishte grek. 
Një nga marifetet më të padëgjuara të grekërve ka qenë dhënia e ryshfeteve zyrtarëve të lartë në Stamboll për të nxjerrë një ferman që të ndalonte qarkullimin apo mbajtjen e librave shqip. U quajt një veprim i dënueshëm, madje edhe po të mbaje libra kaq të padëmshëm si gramatika ose aritmetika, po të ishin shkruar shqip. Grekërit ranë madje edhe më poshtë, nuk e kishin për gjë të kallzonin atdhetarët shqiptarë të ndershëm si rebelë dhe bënin që ata t'i degdisnin në burgje të largëta. 
(IV) 
Pas luftërave ballkanike Turqia Evropjane u copëtua dhe Fuqitë e Mëdha nuk mund ta injoronin ekzistencën e kombësisë më të lashtë të gadishullit. Shqipëria u bë shtet, por u rrëgjua në një të katërtën e madhësisë së vet natyrore. Dikush mund ta mendonte se pas kësaj do të ishin të kënaqur dhe do të rrinin urtë, se do të përpiqeshin po të ishte e mundur të zhvillonin marrëdhenie të fqinjësisë së mirë me pjesën që mbetej të Shqipërisë. Mirëpo ndodhi e kundërta. Duke përfituar nga fakti që Turqia një vit më parë i kishte çarmatosur plotësisht shqiptarët, një ushtri me grekër e organizuar e maskuar si njerëz civilë, vërshoi mbi gjithë Shqipërinë dhe nisi të djegë e të vrasë gjithçka i dilte përpara. Në Shqipëri në atë kohë kanë qenë në qendër të këtyre krimeve të organizuara dy dëshmitarë të huaj: autorja e njohur angleze Meri Edit Durham dhe një korrespondent gjerman. Të dy ata u tmerruan dhe u morën vesh që t'ia bënin të njohur të gjithë botës çdo gjë që ata e quanin si një nga krimet më të mëdha të organizuara të të gjithë kohërave. Për fat të keq, plasi Lufta Botërore dhe e tërhoqi vëmendjen e të gjithëve. Por më 1920, me titullin "Njëzet vjet ngatërresa ballkanike" Mis Durham botoi një libër, ku një kapitull i plotë u kushtohet njoftimeve për këto masakra. Kushdo që dëshiron ta kuptojë konfliktin e sotëm nuk mund të bëjë pa e parë këtë libër. 
Pas Luftës Botërore, Greqia ua ndaloi shqiptarëve të kishin shkollat e tyre në Greqi dhe vijoi punën e saj për të eleminuar elementin shqiptar me çfarëdo mjeti. Një rast i rrallë iu paraqit grekërve nga Traktati i Lozanës, i cili nxiti shkëmbimin e familjeve turke me ato greke. Siç e kam thënë më sipër, një shumicë shqiptarësh disa shekuj më parë e lanë krishtërimin dhe u bënë moslemane, por ata i ruajtën gjuhën dhe traditat kombëtare dhe kurrë nuk kanë mësuar turqishten. Mashtrimi i grekërve kishte për qëllim që t'i paraqiste si turq shumë moslemanë shqiptarë dhe t'i dërgonte me anije në thellësinë e Azisë së Vogël, duke i bërë objekt shkëmbimi. Kjo është njësoj sikur të syrgjynosesh, irlandezët në Poloni, duke u nisur nga fakti se edhe irlandezët edhe polakët janë katolikë edhe prandaj qenkan të një kombësie. Komisioni Ndërkombëtar për shkëmbimin e popullsisë e zbuloi mashtrimin në pak raste dhe e ndaloi, por shumë herë të tjera atij ia hodhën me mjeshtëri. 
Po të shqyrtohen dëshmitë e vjetra për gjendjen e kombësisë në viset e ndryshme të rajonit të diskutuar, habitesh me ndryshimet që janë bërë nëpërmjet dredhive dhe mashtrimeve të organizura. Në fillim të shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë një anëtar i kishës së Anglisë me emrin Stjuart Hjuz, ka bërë një udhëtim nëpër Shqipëri dhe ka lënë shënime për vëzhgimet e veta, ka vizituar dhe qytetin tim të lindjes Konicën, një vend i lashtë i cili mendohet nga disa studjues si Pukevili, se ka qenë në mesjetën e hershme kryeqyteti i Ilirisë Jugore. (Emri i vendit tingëllon në mënyrë të çuditshme si prusjan, por kjo vjen ngaqë po ai ndikim sllav mbi toponiminë ka vepruar në Prusi, ashtu edhe në Shqipëri). Hjuzi ka shënuar se Konica kishte 800 shtëpi, nga të cilat 600 ishin shqiptare dhe 200 greke. Ku janë këta 75 % shqiptarë sot? 
Megjithatë, në rajonin e diskutuar ka një krahinë të gjerë, qëndresa e pa trembur e së cilës i ka kapërcyer të gjitha format e organizuara të vrasjeve, mashtrimeve dhe grabitjeve. Kjo është Çamëria, të cilën grekërit e shtrembërojnë në Camuria. (Nuk u vë faj grekërve për këtë shtrembërim që vjen nga paaftësia e alfabetit grek për të riprodhuar gjithë tingujt e gjuhës shqipe dhe të shumë gjuhëve të tjera për këtë çështje). I ndjeri senator Kabot Loxh (Cabot Lodge) në shtypin grek dilte gjithmonë me emrin Kampot Lone. Popullsia e Çamërisë tani vonë në 1913 ka qenë 96 % shqiptare. Ky përpjestim tani është ulur me akte dhune dhe unë mund të sjell si shembull shumë punëtorë, që derdhin djersën në fabrikat e Amerikës, të cilët i kanë pasur prindërit pronarë të lulëzuar në Çamëri më pak se një vit më parë. E megjithatë, në kundërshtim me gjithë këtë përndjekje ende shqiptarët përbëjnë 80 % të popullsisë së Çamërisë. 
(V) 
Ndërsa tani Italia është gati të ndërhyjë duke na shpallur si qëllim se kërkon të vërë në vend dëmet që i janë shkaktuar kombit shqiptarë dhe të rivendosë kufinjtë natyrorë e historikë të Shqipërisë. Është e arsyeshme që të presësh nga çdo shqiptar i vërtetë se do të jetë i pakënaqur nga ky veprim. Por ndonjë mund të kundërshtojë se megjithë metodat e dënueshme të përdorura nga grekërit ata kanë arritur që ta përmbysin gjendjen e kombësive në shumë vise të rajonit të diskutuar, kështu që të ndreqet një padrejtësi e vjetër me një padrejtësi të re nuk tingëllon aq mirë. Për këtë unë do të përgjigjesha se nuk mund të ketë një akt ligjor që të përligjë krimet e organizuara e të vazhdueshme. 
Por, ka dhe më. Shumë larg nga Shqipëria historike, në Greqinë e brendshme ka pothuaj një milion shqiptarë, gati gjysma e të cilëve ende e flet gjuhën e vet të lashtë. Këta njerëz kanë një mall ideal për Shqipërinë dhe në të kaluarën kanë nxjerrë dëshmorë të çështjes shqiptarë. Ata mund të shkëmbeheshin me grekërit e rajonit të diskutuar dhe më së fundi të gjithë do të ishin të kënaqur. Porse siç pohojnë grekërit, Italia kërkon të arrijë qëllimet e veta duke zgjeruar kufijtë e Shqipërisë. Unë pajtohem me këtë plotësisht, por më duhet të shtoj se ky pohim nuk ka peshë dhe është thjesht një përpjekje për t'i bërë bisht çështjes. Çështja është a qe një herë dhe a ka qenë gjithmonë pjesë përbërëse e Shqipërisë ish-krahina turke e Janinës? Në qoftë se kjo është e vërtetë, a mund të bjerë poshtë automatikisht kjo e vërtetë vetëm e vetëm sepse e thonë edhe italianët? Fakti është i qartë, se Italia ka këtu një përligje të mirë e të fortë, sepse rastis që kërkesat e saj përputhen me një akt të vonuar drejtësie kundër Shqipërisë. Po ndodh që një herë perënditë hakmarrëse janë në anën e legjioneve të Çezarit. 

_Botuar më 1940_

----------


## Albo

*Tema mbi krijimtarine letrare te Faik Konices*

----------


## Albo

*Faik Konica*

Arshi PIPA, 

Faik Konica! Kush nuk e njeh? Emni i tij asht njeni prej ma të dashunvet. Po mbushet afër nji gjysë shekulli qysh kur ky emën tingëlloi për herë të parë në veshët e Shqiptarëvet. Vinte që larg, nga nji vënd i huej dhe delte për me mprojtë të drejtat e Atdheut. “Albania” quhej ky za, dhe ishte, në shkretin e kulturës shqiptare, nji “vox clamans in deserto”. Ç’atëherë nami i Konicës u vendos në fronin ma të naltin e mendjes shqiptare. Dhe si hypi nji herë nuk luejti ma.
Gjatë gati nji gjysë shekulli fjala e tij erdhi ndër veshët tonë, ndër mendjet tona, me intervale herë ma të shkurta here ma të gjata. Jo e shumtë, jo e shpeshtë, ma fort e rrallë,,, rrallë e për mall. Dhe gjithherë e ndrrueshme, gjithherë e freskët. Dhe kur vinte, mbassi kishte shkapërcye kontinente e oqeane, kishte tinguj të nji mendësije së ndryshme, prendimore, ma të qartë, e qi ma se nji herë i u-dukshin të çuditshme botës së vjetër shqiptare. E sigurisht Konica qe mendja ma e ndrituna e gjithë historis sonë letrare. Noli punoi shumë ma tepër e ma me fryt. Por Konica qe për cilsin. Të tjerë dhanë punën: ai dha tonin. Aristokrat i lindun. Sugjeroi, drejtoi, zakonisht i ndjekun me nderim. Por ndodhi shpesh qi nuk e kuptuen. Atëherë u -idhnue, talli ashpër, shau.
Aristokrat edhe kur shau, ashtu si vetëm ai dinte të shante! Po pse mos me i thanë qysh tash të metat e tija njerzore? Ai nuk qe shembull mase e drejtsije. Pasjoni e verboi shum herë. Kishte nji faj sidomos (faj tamam aristokrati!): nuk mund të shifte tjetër kënd sipër vehtes, bile as pranë vehtes. Por në të vërtetën cili mund t’i afrohej? Çka tjerët kishin veç e veç a mangut, aj pat të gjitha së bashkut e në mënyrë të plotë. Kurrgjë s’i mungoi, nga kultura e madhe shkencore te ndjesija e imtë artistike, nga magjija e rrallë e bisedimit te shëndeti e hijeshija fizike. I vetëdijshëm për epërsin e vet nuk duronte qi ndokush të mos ia njifte. Të kishte pasë rrufena, si Zeusi, do të kishte shigjetue ata qi nuk e adhurojshin. Por fjalën: nuk e kurseu me e përdorë, kur u inatos, si armë, ma keq se armë.
Mos të ngutemi me thanë se bani keq. Të kujtojmë pak se me ç’njerëz e me ç’koka pati punë. Ndërmjet “anadollakëvet” e “sharllatanëvet” ai ishte nji fenomen anakronik. Kuej me i folë për art, “anadollakut në mësallë”?
Çdo njeri qi dinte me shkarravitë dy harfe shqip na mbahej për reformator gjuhe! E atëherë aj u idhnue e drodh kamxhikun e satirës..
Pamje njimend e kureshtme ishte kjo me pa “gentleman-in” ma të përsosun tue i u-vërsulë me shamjet ma të ndyta kundërshtarit! Sed quod non facit indignalio?
Ishte nji shpirt i çuditshëm ky Faiku, privilegjet e atij i u-dukshin të natyrshme! U a kishte zili të tjerëve mallin për Shqipni! T’ishte e mundun, do të donte t’i shërbente asaj aj vetëm, si nji grueje të dashun! Dhe qe kështu - ndonji herë i padrejtë, ashtu si mund të jetë ai qi ka zilin e dashunis.
Njeri ekstremesh! Njeri pasjonesh të mëdhaja. Këndej nuk “begendiste”, andej nuk falte. E kështu shkroi e foli mbi art me delikatesën më të madhe me ndijimin ma të thellë. Por kur shau u mori hua rrugacavet fjalorin e tyne.
Nuk shkroi vepra të plota? A muejtë me i shkrue nji njeri me kto huje? Ai nuk qe nji shkrimtar i profesionit, i lidhun mbas tryeze; qe nji “shijues”. Kur shkroi, shkroi për endjen me shkrue. Estet. Aristokrat deri n’art. Ç’ishte për të me mbledhë ndër disa volume ato qi shkroi gjatë jetës së vet? Jo, nuk e bani. Kjo nuk i ka hije zotnis së madh qi asht msue me hjedhë mendime e humor “par dessus le marche”! Të tjerë le t’i mbledhin, në dacin! Zotnija i madh shpenzon në të djathtë e në të majtë, falë e darovitë, nuk ep me fajde.
Nji herë vetëm mori mundimin me botue nji libër. Dhe ky libër qe nji përkëthim prrallash arabe nga “Njimij e nji netët”. Asht kjo mënyra e ndonji lordi anglez qi kujdeset për punë të votës dhe të vetat i len mbas dore.
Ç’ndryshim midis tij e Nolit! Noli punoi, me vullnet hekuri, gjithë jetën. Noli qe demokrati i madh i letërsis sonë. Krahazoni Nolin qi bahet prift për t’u shërbye bashkatdhetarvet të vet, me Konicën qi bahet ministër tue e kalue kohën ndër “soirees” diplomatike dhe ndër andjet e holla t’artit e të muzikës. Nji aristokrat i tillë a mund të pajtohet me nji demokrat si Nolin? E shkurtë qe prandej miqsija e tyne.
Pat thanë një herë Wilde: “Kam vue të gjith gjenialitetin tim në jetën teme, por vetëm talentin tim në letërsin teme”. Kto fjalë i përshtaten mjaft Konicës. Larg nesh mendimi më e krahazua jetën e tij me atë të “dandi-t” Ëilde! Por kush mund të mohojë se luksi e fama atij nuk i pëlqejshin? Ata qi e njofton tregojnë se shijet e tija epikureane ishin fort të pasuna. Ishte nji burrë i pashëm, me nji shëndet për t’i pasë zili. I pëlqente pra “jeta”, kuptohet. I pëlqente edhe me u-veshë mirë. Ndonjiherë ngjeshte edhe fustanellat e delte ashtu nëpër kremte e gostina, ose edhe nëpër “Hyde Park”.
Jemi të mendimit se personaliteti i shkrimtarit asht gjithmonë çelsi i artit të tij. Nuk arrijmë me kuptua se si arti e jeta mund të jenë te artisti dy anë të ndryshme, të kundravendosuna. Dhe në qofshin këto nji herë të vërteta te artisti i zakonshëm, qi e idealizon jetën e vet n’ art, janë dhetë herë të vërteta të ata të rrallë qi, tue ndrrue mardhanien, e sjellin artin e tyne në jetë, tue e ba jetën e tyne poezi, tue e artistizue. Baudelaire! D’Annunzio! Konica u përngjet pak, për së largu.
Portreti fizik i Konicës, ashtu si e shikojmë në fotografin e tij tipike të riprodhueme shum herë, asht pasqyrë shum e qartë e karakteristikavet të tija shpirtnore. Na duket Konica këtu në moshë të pjekun, medje të shtyme, njeri qi ka jetue dhe qi din ç’asht jeta. Fëtyra e tij e mbushun, plot shëndet e gjak, rrëfen nji shpirt të knaqun nga vehtja. Vijat janë të hajthëta, me lakime elegante të nji fëtyre fisnike. Dhe në kët fëtyrë dy gjana bijnë në pah me nji herë: sytë e goja. Sytë kanë nji shkëlqim të jashtëzakonshëm, nji shkëlqim të prehtë e të ftohtë, sy çeliku. Inteligjenca e madhe e Konicës vezullon çiltaz ndër kta sy. ‘Por kur zbresim ma poshtë ndeshim dy buzë “fine”, jo të trasha jo të holla, të lakueme në nji mënyrë qi nuk mundesh me dallue me shpejt a asht gaz i ambël apo ironi. Por në se ke lexue ndonji shtyllë nga “Dr. Gjilpëra”, ose nga “Gaspariano”, nuk ke ma dyshim: ajo buzëqeshje asht ironi. Gjithë ajo inteligjencë qi ndriçon nga sytë e Konicës vjen e del nëpër ato dy buzë të lakueme, natyrshëm; për tallje. Inteligjenca asht ba “humour”: ke njoftë njeriun.
Inteligjenca asht cilsija e madhe e Konicës. Ndër tjera rrethana, ndër tjera kushte shpirtnore do të kishte muejtë t’ushtrohej me fryt të ndryshëm. Edukata frënge, me traditën e saj të satirës, nga D’Aubigne te Voltaire, trajtoi Faikun pamfletar. Anglija, atdheu i humorit, i zhvilloi edhe ma tepër sensin e ironis. N’Amerikë mandej ato gjetën trollin e përshtatshem për me u-ushtrue.
Pamfleti shkatrron, dhe ironija, vetëm, a mund të krijojë? Ironija asht nji “forma mentis”, asht trajtë, asht stil. Kur nuk asht e shoqnueme me fantazi krijuese ajo mbetë në planin e fragmentavet e të vijosjevet të shpejta, “essai” a përshtypje e rasës. Ironija pa peshën e landës asht fluturake: asht ndër hujet e erës qi e shëtitë për pak, herë këndej herë andej.
Inteligjenca nuk krijon: ndritë, sqaron, e shum shum ndryshon: asht themelisht kritike. Konica pati të gjitha vetitë për me qenë nji “essayiste” i shquem: kulturën filologjike-estetike, shijen e artit, prehtësin e gjykimit. Ato prova qi kemi prej tij e dëshmojnë qartaz këtë. Por aj kishte ma tepër se kaq: kishte ironin. E përdorun me masë e me takt ironija, kjo dhuratë hyjnorësh, mund të krijojë vepra madhështore kur asht e drejtueme nga nji qëllim serioz, nga nji dëshirë universale. Ndonji herë Konica ja arrijti ktij ideali. Përshkrimet e tija te “Shqipërija si m’u duk” mbi ata “memurë” anadollakë e mbi ata tjerët, paljaço të qytetnimit europjan, “robotë” e “levantinë”, janë të nji humori të shëndoshtë: dhe kjo, pse Faiku frymëzohej jo ma nga marazet e ngusha vetjake por nga nji ideal kombtar. Por shpesh zotnuen te aj edhe inatet politike, pasionet e pezmatueme. Dhe ironija, u-ba atëherë sarkazëm, dhe sarkazëm vetjak.
Por gjindej, te Konica, edhe nji mall i fortë për bukurin e pastër. Aj, shijues aq i hollë i muzikës dhe artit, përpara disa qneave natyrore ngashërehej. Ose kur vinte “dita e verës” dhe mendimi i fluturonte tek kohnat e bardha pagane, ose kur shkonte “anës liqenit”. Shpesh ishte malli i Atdheut. Herë tjera ishin kujtimi i kohnavet të fëminis kur i rrëfejshin përralla si “e bija e mbretit dhe trandafijë”, ose ato qi tregohen “në hijen e humave”. Ky tel minor i Faikut tingëlloi ma rrallë e “in sordina”. Zakonisht e mbyti tingulli i ashpër e larkjehues i satirës. Por kur tingëlloi qe plot magji. Piktura ma të përsosuna, ndjenja ma t’imta nuk ka përshkrue deri sot penda shqiptare. Qe nji shembull:
“Nata po afrohet. Drita e ditës tretet dalë nga dalë; e, mbi tjegullat e shtëpive, mbi drrasat e rrugëve, mbi fletët e pemëve, mbi trupat e epila të çupave që shkojnë, një ngjyrë manushaqeje-një ngjyrë gushë pëllumbi, si thonë në ca male t’ona- shtihet, e i mpështjell. Mbasandej, pakë nga pakë, manushaqet çfletohen. Hijet bëhen më të dëndura, më të zeza. Njëri mbas tjetrit, yjtë çpojnë qiellin, e pikëlojnë dritë. Nata u afrua. (“Albania” v.II. n.6, fq 92).
Por Konica nuk u kujdes me i lanë të shkruese të gjitha përshtypjet e veta. Ndoshta prej përtacije! Shënojmë se veprën e tij të madhe, koleksionin dymëdhjetë vjeçar t’ “Albania-s” (1897-1909), e bani sa qe i ri, në hovin e atij entuziazmi djaloshar qi krijon zakonisht gjanat e reja, e ndonji herë të mëdhaja. Sigurisht i nji tjetër kalibri ishte vullneti i Nolit, qi punoi pa u-lodhë, vazhdimisht. Konica përkundrazi e ndali hovin mbas botimit t’”Albania-s”. Çka shkroi prej këndej deri sa vdiq, gjatë një periudhe gati tri herë ma të madhe se ajo e “Albania-s”, asht relativisht e paktë në krahazim me punën qi derdhi te revista. Ishte orvatë me ngul ndërmjet sa vështirsish për të mbajtun rivistën. Kur i erdhi fama e bashkë me atë edhe mirëqenja ekonomike e rehatija, u-duk shpirti i tij prej aristokrati qi e ban letërsin për qejf, kur nuk e ban për huj.
Në të vërtetë kjo pat qenë ma vonë, kur Konica, mbas nji periudhe gjithaq të gjatë sa ajo e “Albania-s” (1909-1921), u vendos n’Amerikë për mos me luejtë ma, përveç nji vizite së shkurtë qi i bani Shqipnis në 1929. Kjo periudhë e dytë asht periudha politike e Konicës, sa e frytshme për rilindjen tonë kombëtare, aq e vorfën në prodhimin e tij letrar. Mbas këndej Konica qe i lirë e mueti me ba jetën qi deshi. I njohun si përfaqësuesi i
gjithë shqiptarvet t’Amerikës, ma parë prej Qeveris së përkohëshme e më vonë prej Monarkis, aj kishte tash kohë e mundësi për me punue me nge në fushën e letravet. Gjatë kësaj kohe, dyfish ma të madhe se ajo e periudhavet të para (1921-1943), Konica, do të kishte muejtë të prodhonte shum ma tepër se shtyllat e “Dr. Gjilpërës”, reportazhin e “Shqipëria si m’u duk” dhe përkëthimin e prrallavet arabe.
Shkaqet duhen kërkue jo aq te ambienti i rafinuem diplomatik ku shpirti prej natyre përtac i Konicës nuk gjeti nxitje për punë (ka pasë edhe tjerë diplomatë qi kan dijtë me përfitue nga rehatija e jetës diplomatike në dobi të poezis), se sa te vetë struktura etike e Konicës. Kjo strukturë ishte e tillë sa nuk mund të prodhonte vepra të plota. Konica ishte nji estet, dhe cili estet nuk asht i lidhun ngusht me ego-n e vet? I munguen Faikut ato ideale qi e derdhin njerin në nji humanitet ma të gjanë se bota e vetvehtes. Nuk gjejmë në të hove dëshirash altruiste, zell apostulli. Konica rroi e vdiq i pamartuem, nuk e njofti pra familjen si vlerë etike. Popullin aj s’ e ndjeu afër tue qenë ariostokrat. Fen e injoroi. Ndër idealet etike qi mund t’i epshin landë krijimit të Faikut, vetëm nji ngelte, atdheu. Atdheut aj i shërbeu si ma i madhi bir i tij. Vepra e tij atdhetare imponon nderim. Por tue lanë mënjanë shërbimet diplomatike qi s’kan të bajnë me poezi, puna atdhetare e Faikut qindron ma tepër te kritika e anës së dobët se sa te lavdimi i anës së mirë të shqiptarit. Vuni në dukje të metat pa cinue virtytet t’ ona. Dhe kjo, kujtojmë, rrodhi prej se Faiku u-shmang nga tradita. I dalun jashtë vendit qysh herët, e i edukuem me kulturë prendimore, aj qe i pari njeri modern i vërtetë ndër shqiptarë. Kjo mendësi moderne, qi i dha prehtësi e guxim me vue në satirë mbeturinat anadollake arnautishte, e lergoi Konicën nga kuptimi i atyne rrajëvet të forta e të shëndoshta qi qenë gjallnija e Shqiptarit gjatë shekujvet. Shembull domethanës në kët pikpamje: moskuptimi i tij rreth Naimit.
Kto vlera etike, familja, tradita, humaniteti, feja, janë ato qi i japin ushqim poezis së madhe. Dhe kto Konica nuk i pat fort të zhvillueme. Por për me qenë poet mjafton shpesh herë me i besue Artit, tue ja dhurue jetën kultit të tij. Kështu arti fiton humanitet dhe, nga nji luks shndrrohet në nji nevojë, nga nji punë qejfi bahet vlerë etike e epërme. Konica nuk ja flijoi jetën e vet poezis. Aj bani të kundërtën: ja flijoi jetës poezin e vet. Arti ishte i vetmi shkamb ku do të mund të ngulej. Aj nuk e mori seriozisht, nuk u-pengue mbas tij. E bani “me shaka”, kur i u-tek. T’i kishte besue artit do të kishte qenë Heine i letërsis sonë. Kurgja sa “Shqipëria si m’u duk” nuk përgjasohet me “Reisebilder”.
Ky qe Konica dhe kjo vepra e tij. Rrallë herë shprehja e famshme: “Le sytle c’est l’homme”, gjen nji trupzim ma të përshtatshëm se te Konica. Pse ai qe i tani stil. Njofti të gjitha të mshehtat e stilit, të gjitha kthesat. Stili i tij qe në thelb satirik. Të tana gamat e satirës ai provoi, prej ironis ma s’ambël deri në sarkazëm, prej humorit deri në pamflet. Por qe edhe i kthjellët e i ambël kur deshti.
Ndikimi i tij mib letrat shqipe qe i madh e i vijueshëm në kët vështrim. Proza toske i detyrohet Konicës. Të gjithë shkrimtarët toskë morën mësim prej tij. Prandej sot proza toske asht e njitrajtëshme, ndërsa gegnishtja nuk asht kristalizua ende pse nuk ka gjetë nji mjeshtër stili njësoj të madh sa Konicën.
E jo vetëm stilin e shkrimit mësoi Konica, por edhe vetë gjuhën. Kultura e tij filologjike, me baza të gjana shkencore, u-shoqnue me shijën e tij në të folun dhe të dyja bashkë përftuen at gjuhë të pastër qi sot rrjedh aq bukur ndër shkrimarët toskë ma të mirë.
Stili n’art asht gjaja kryesore. Nuk ka letërsi të vërtetë pa stil. Me pasë mësue mjetin e mënyrat e shprehjes: ky është lavdi i pavdarshëm i Faik Konicës. Asht lehtë me kritikue tue gjetë të meta e gabime. Por cili, sa do i madh qoftë, nuk i ka? Të mdhajvet t’u harrojmë mungesat dhe t’u çmojmë virtytet. Të mos kërkojmë ndër ta ma tepër se ç’na kanë dhanë. Qenë prisa, qenë pionerë ndër shtigje të parrahura, ndër pyje të ngatrrueme. Sot na ecim pa vështirsi sheshit, harrojmë shpejt se ktë nuk e kemi nga mundi i tyne. Të falenderojmë pra shkrimtarin për sa na ka dhanë dhe të përkulemi me respekt përpara fëtyrës së ma të madhit stilist shqiptar, Faik Konicës.
Na duket, ndërmjet atyne dy poleve të kombit qi janë gega e toska, sa i pari përban ma tepër landën, brumin e shqiptarit dhe i dyti trajtën, frymën. Dhe në se gjejmë ma të madhin përfaqsues të gegnis te Fishta, ndeshim kulmin e faqes tjetër jo te Naimi, jo te Noli, por te Konica. 

_Botuar më 1944_

----------


## Albo

*Zakoni i skllavërisë*

Faik KONICA, 

Skllavëria, si çdo pësim tjatër, pasi rëndon ca kohë në kurriz, bëhet më në funt një zakon i pëlqyer, dhe ata që e mbajnë mi xverk e durojnë me gëzim. Veçan atyreve që lindin skllav, u është skllavëria si një natyr' e dytë dhe ata jo vetëm s'marin vesh çdo me thënë liri, po ndiejnë një farë urrejtje për mprojtësit e lirisë dhe ushqejnë respektin më të thellë për tiranët ekspertë të shkopit dhe të zinxhirit.
Këto që thomi s'janë theori të thata. Kemi fakte historike që i provojnë. Dini të gjithë se që më 1861 e gjer më 1865, u-bë n'Amerikë një luftë civile e madhe në mes të Shteteve të Veriut e të Shteteve të Jugës. Veriu, me Lincolnin si President, i qojti gjithë skllevët të lirë. Juga nuk pëlqeu këtë veprim. Juga deshi t'a mbajë skllavërinë si një institutë legale, dhe u-nda nga Veriu duke u-prokllamuar një republikë më vete me Jefferson Davis-in si President. Fundin e di çdo njeri: Juga u-munt, Amerika u bashkua përsëri, dhe skllaveria u-çduk për gjithënjë. Lincoln-i u-vra në mbarim të luftës. Davis-i rojti gjer më 1889, si njeri prevat, -dhe bukuria është se çngjau kur vdiq ky njeri që kish derdhur aqë gjak për të mprojtur skllaverinë: ngjau kjo gjë e çuditshme, që dymij ish-skllev vazhduan duke qarë qivurin e Davis-it! Shikoni forcën e zakonit: skllavi i çliruar kish zemrën dhe dashurinë të lidhur me armikun e çlirimit.
Kur qenka ashtu natyra e njeriut, a është çudi që një shumicë Shqipëtarësh të kenë në shpirt të tyre adhurimin e zgjedhës? Bij, nipër, stërnipër skllevësh, skllev vetë, fjala liri nuk është për ta veç se një gjë misterioze dhe e rezikshme, e cila duhet ose lëftuar ose pritur me të ftohtë. Çudia është se kemi dhe n'Amerike një shumicë nga këta skllev qesharakë dhe të poshtër. Të lirë nga krahët, truri i tyre është i lidhur me zinxhirë. Dhe është bukuri të vazhdojë njeriu sielljet e kësaj kopeje. Posa u tepëron pakë kohë nga puna, ata nukë dalin të marrin erën e paqme që të qërojnë mëlçit' e tyre nga mikrobi i oftikës, - po venë si gjërpërinj nga "konak" në "konak" dhe nga dyqan në dyqan dyke bërë propagandë kundër Fushatës. - "Ç'ësht' ajo parti liberale?" thonë skllevët. "Ne kemi një guvernë, dhe duhet t'a mprojmë. Ato që bën guverna janë të mira. Populli në Shqipëri ësht' i kënaqur. Mos dëgjoni çpifjet, se paratë do t'ju venë humbur". Dhe fjalët e tyre gjejnë përkrahje nga një turm' e errët spiunësh dhe larosh, - pseudotregëtarë gjysmë t'egër që janë në të dhënë faliment e sipër, batakçinj t'ardhur në mes të Shqipëtarëve s'dihet nga ku dhe me ç'porosi, varangjelistë të paqytetëruar me kurrizin "den-baba-den" të zbutur nga shkopi, kumarxhinj, dembelë, etj. Kjo turme, e palarë në gjithë kuptimet e fjalës, ka disa qëllime të fshehta, - dhe një qëllim sheshit, që është: të mos bëhet Shqipëria një Shtet modern i shtënë në themele të shëndosha, po të mbetet një vent i turbull dhe i dobët, i lehtë për të përmbysur kur lakmia e fqive të gjejë rastin.
Vetëm të larkmët duhet të dinë një gjë: skllevët që përmentmë, spiunë të mbetur nga regjimet e shkuara të Shqipërisë, s'kanë të bëjnë fare me VATREN. Vërtet lehin, lëpijnë, futin hundën në çdo deriçkë, - po as një në dhjetë s'ësht' anëtar i Federatës që kam nderin të kryesoj. Dhe në qofshin shtat' a tetë gjithsej, jan' asish që hyjnë të pavënë re nga dera kur e gjejnë të hapur, po dalin me elegancë nga penxheria kur zbulohen prej kujdestarëve të shtëpisë.
Puna është sheshit. VATRA ka lëftuar dhe lëfton për një Shqipëri moderne, serioze dhe të nderuar. Partia liberale që u-organizua në Shqipëri, do t'mundohet të fitojë shumicën në zgjedhjet, që të vërë në veprim idealet e VATRES. Ju pëlqen ky mendim? Përkraheni me sa ju mundet Partine Liberale duke mos u vënë veshin larove, të cilët pa fjalë do të bëjnë zanatin e tyre.

_Botuar më 1923_

----------

